# Obama goes on Fox News and gives interview.



## PatekPhilippe

I just caught snippets of the interview...Obama is the consumate ass and is one arrogant, elitist turd.  All he did was answer Bret Baier's questions with generalities and DNC talking points.

Ladies and gentlemen...we have a tyrant for a president.


----------



## California Girl

Does this mean that Faux News is now a legitimate news organization?


----------



## rightwinger

I'm surprised Fox did not cut away mid interview


----------



## PatekPhilippe

rightwinger said:


> I'm surprised Fox did not cut away mid interview



I'm glad they didn't....America needs to see what sort of asshole they really elected.


----------



## Claudette

To bad O'Reilly, being an opinioin guy, couldn't have done the interview. 

The interview he had with  Ol'BO, the candidate, is one the best ones I've  seen.


----------



## rightwinger

PatekPhilippe said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised Fox did not cut away mid interview
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad they didn't....America needs to see what sort of asshole they really elected.
Click to expand...


We have a quasi-news network devoting 24-7 coverage to try to prove that


----------



## PatekPhilippe

rightwinger said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised Fox did not cut away mid interview
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad they didn't....America needs to see what sort of asshole they really elected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have a quasi-news network devoting 24-7 coverage to try to prove that
Click to expand...


Wow...I had no idea CNN was doing that...maybe you should start a thread.


----------



## Xenophon

Does this mean barry is not a real president since he gives interviews to a not a real news org?


----------



## Yurt

could you link to the interview, thanks


----------



## Yurt

Xenophon said:


> Does this mean barry is not a real president since he gives interviews to a not a real news org?



lol


----------



## PatekPhilippe

Yurt said:


> could you link to the interview, thanks



They will be on Special Report tonight at 6p.m. EST... in 2 hours


----------



## concept

California Girl said:


> Does this mean that Faux News is now a legitimate news organization?



lol...


----------



## Political Junky

PatekPhilippe said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised Fox did not cut away mid interview
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad they didn't....America needs to see what sort of asshole they really elected.
Click to expand...

But you just saw snippets, LOL.


----------



## Titanic Sailor

Ya, the White House finally realized they screwed up, and that more Democrats and independents watch Fox than any other outlet. I saw snippets, Obama wouldn't budge, he is stuck on the lies and the propaganda, and we can't get the truth from him, or his supporters.


----------



## Titanic Sailor

He is a tyrant.


----------



## Modbert

Words like tyrant lose their meaning when partisan assholes abuse them.


----------



## Truthmatters

Titanic Sailor said:


> Ya, the White House finally realized they screwed up, and that more Democrats and independents watch Fox than any other outlet. I saw snippets, Obama wouldn't budge, he is stuck on the lies and the propaganda, and we can't get the truth from him, or his supporters.



Name ONE lie


----------



## Titanic Sailor

I'm an independent who views Republicans as less of a failure and less harmful to our nation and children's future than Democrats. 

I'd like to throw you and both Parties in prison, and start over.


----------



## Modbert

Titanic Sailor said:


> I'm an independent who views Republicans as less of a failure and less harmful to our nation and children's future than Democrats.
> 
> I'd like to throw you and both Parties in prison, and start over.



The only reason I can see you being a independent is because you feel the GOP isn't right wing enough for you.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Obama criticized Washington for getting "very concerned" with procedures in Congress, and said he tries to ignore all of that.

"I don't spend a lot of time worrying about what the procedural rules are in the House or Senate," he said. "What I can tell you is that the vote that's taken in the House will be a vote for health care reform."

44 - Obama's Fox News interview: President says voters won't be fooled


That's it, this fool has got to go.


----------



## skookerasbil

yuk..........yuk...............

From todays Gallup poll.........................Presidential Tracking Poll.....................


*Disapprove......47%


Approve........46%*


----------



## Titanic Sailor

Let's start with Obama's bad mouthing of a health insurance industry run by MANY Democrats who paid hundreds of millions of dollars in lobbying. This health care bill makes sure those same insurance "ass holes" get billions and billions of dollars.

Want more? How about the friggin porkulsus rip off bill that went from "creating jobs", to "No, wait, we meant saving jobs.", to "Shut up, and stop asking about it."

Want more? Let me know.


----------



## Modbert

SFC Ollie said:


> Obama criticized Washington for getting "very concerned" with procedures in Congress, and said he tries to ignore all of that.
> 
> "I don't spend a lot of time worrying about what the procedural rules are in the House or Senate," he said. "What I can tell you is that the vote that's taken in the House will be a vote for health care reform."
> 
> 44 - Obama's Fox News interview: President says voters won't be fooled
> 
> 
> That's it, this fool has got to go.



That's right, just selectively quote from the article.



> In a rare interview with Fox News, President Obama said Wednesday* that procedural maneuvers involving his health-care bill will not shield Democrats from those who want to criticize their stance on the issue.*
> 
> "If people vote yes, whatever form that takes, that is going to be a vote for health-care reform," the president told Fox News Channel's Bret Baier, according to excerpts released Wednesday afternoon. "And I don't think we should pretend otherwise. And if they don't, if they vote against it, then they're going to be voting against health-care reform and they're going to be voting in favor of the status quo."


----------



## Titanic Sailor

Exactly. I want good government for our people, and many Republicans are too Democrat-like for me. Perhaps you haven't been watching, or saw Bush support before he left office. The anger you see is not from Republicans, it is actually from independents sick of both failed Parties you so adore.


----------



## Truthmatters

Titanic Sailor said:


> I'm an independent who views Republicans as less of a failure and less harmful to our nation and children's future than Democrats.
> 
> I'd like to throw you and both Parties in prison, and start over.


 

Then you are a fool.

The facts point straight at the Rs heads for most of this mess.


----------



## Truthmatters

Titanic Sailor said:


> Let's start with Obama's bad mouthing of a health insurance industry run by MANY Democrats who paid hundreds of millions of dollars in lobbying. This health care bill makes sure those same insurance "ass holes" get billions and billions of dollars.
> 
> Want more? How about the friggin porkulsus rip off bill that went from "creating jobs", to "No, wait, we meant saving jobs.", to "Shut up, and stop asking about it."
> 
> Want more? Let me know.



The stimulus is working assbite


----------



## Titanic Sailor

Welcome to the Party Truthdoesn'tmatter. Now that we are all on the same page, and Republicans failed, will you now start fixing their failures? 

Is this the day you admitted you have a problem?

Allelujah, thought you would never get here.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Dogbert said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama criticized Washington for getting "very concerned" with procedures in Congress, and said he tries to ignore all of that.
> 
> "I don't spend a lot of time worrying about what the procedural rules are in the House or Senate," he said. "What I can tell you is that the vote that's taken in the House will be a vote for health care reform."
> 
> 44 - Obama's Fox News interview: President says voters won't be fooled
> 
> 
> That's it, this fool has got to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's right, just selectively quote from the article.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a rare interview with Fox News, President Obama said Wednesday* that procedural maneuvers involving his health-care bill will not shield Democrats from those who want to criticize their stance on the issue.*
> 
> "If people vote yes, *whatever form that takes*, that is going to be a vote for health-care reform," the president told Fox News Channel's Bret Baier, according to excerpts released Wednesday afternoon. "And I don't think we should pretend otherwise. And if they don't, if they vote against it, then they're going to be voting against health-care reform and they're going to be voting in favor of the status quo."
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


As he said he doesn't care about procedure. So if the house decides to vote on a bill to correct the bill that doesn't exist yet then that's just fine with him. He also made a statement about how we will see the bill before it is voted on.... I call Bull Shit there too.
I really wish people would stop trying to make excuses for this BS.


----------



## keee keee

Pass and sign this bill into law this way will be an impeachable offense!!!


----------



## SFC Ollie

Truthmatters said:


> Titanic Sailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an independent who views Republicans as less of a failure and less harmful to our nation and children's future than Democrats.
> 
> I'd like to throw you and both Parties in prison, and start over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you are a fool.
> 
> The facts point straight at the Rs heads for most of this mess.
Click to expand...


Really? Since 1945 the Democrats have controlled both houses of congress for 17 congresses.
The Republicans for 6 and the house and senate were split 5 times.

I would say todays mess is clearly created by those in power most of the time.


----------



## Modbert

SFC Ollie said:


> As *he said he doesn't care about procedure. *So if the house decides to vote on a bill to correct the bill that doesn't exist yet then that's just fine with him. He also made a statement about how we will see the bill before it is voted on.... I call Bull Shit there too.
> I really wish people would stop trying to make excuses for this BS.



Wrong.



> "I don't spend a lot of time worrying about what the procedural rules are in the House or Senate,"



Those two things do not mean the same thing.


----------



## Truthmatters

Titanic Sailor said:


> Welcome to the Party Truthdoesn'tmatter. Now that we are all on the same page, and Republicans failed, will you now start fixing their failures?
> 
> Is this the day you admitted you have a problem?
> 
> Allelujah, thought you would never get here.



Yes we have a lot of problems and they came out of years of assholes buying our representation. Republicans have been far easier to buy for decades.

Yeap Im all for fixing the problems that YOUR failed ideas produced.


----------



## Titanic Sailor

assbite? 

Many state and local governments NEEDED to make cuts, having the same spendaholic issues as Uncle Sam. And instead of reforming those governments, that porkulus rip off guaranteed there would be NO GOVERNMENT REFORM when it was needed. So now Democrats are cutting social services, care for the needy, handicapped, teachers, cops, fire fighters; our people. And all the hacks and the 200K a year folks keep their jobs and go right on moving. Government will not reform, they will make the cuts that hurt you.

You want some more honesty?

Let me know.


----------



## Modbert

SFC Ollie said:


> Really? Since 1945 the Democrats have controlled both houses of congress for 17 congresses.
> The Republicans for 6 and the house and senate were split 5 times.
> 
> I would say todays mess is clearly created by those in power most of the time.



Considering all I ever hear is this country going downhill since the 70's, who's been in charge most of the time since then? 

And I also use the 70's as a starting point since the modern parties of 2010 are more alike to how they were in the 70's then in 1940's.


----------



## boedicca

Truthmatters said:


> The stimulus is working assbite




I must have missed the news stories about Unemployment dropping back to 8%.  Please provide linkety links.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Dogbert said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> As *he said he doesn't care about procedure. *So if the house decides to vote on a bill to correct the bill that doesn't exist yet then that's just fine with him. He also made a statement about how we will see the bill before it is voted on.... I call Bull Shit there too.
> I really wish people would stop trying to make excuses for this BS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I don't spend a lot of time worrying about what the procedural rules are in the House or Senate,"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those two things do not mean the same thing.
Click to expand...


Means the same thing to me. And I consider myself fairly Mr Average. And if it doesn't mean the same it's close enough to the same that you have to twist it to mean something different. Of course Obama likes to make statements that he can twist later.


----------



## Titanic Sailor

Have you seen a lie yet? Let me know.


----------



## California Girl

Truthmatters said:


> Titanic Sailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the Party Truthdoesn'tmatter. Now that we are all on the same page, and Republicans failed, will you now start fixing their failures?
> 
> Is this the day you admitted you have a problem?
> 
> Allelujah, thought you would never get here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we have a lot of problems and they came out of years of assholes buying our representation. Republicans have been far easier to buy for decades.
> 
> Yeap Im all for fixing the problems that YOUR failed ideas produced.
Click to expand...


When the POTUS comes up with a bill that actually solves the healthcare issues, most Americans will support him. The FACT is that this bill does NOT solve them, it will - eventually, make it far worse for all of us. 

That you actually believe the crap spouted by the Administration is laughable. I feel sorry for your partisan ass. You are in for a real wake up call when you realize these people don't give a crap about your health.


----------



## Modbert

SFC Ollie said:


> Means the same thing to me. And I consider myself fairly Mr Average. And if it doesn't mean the same it's close enough to the same that you have to twist it to mean something different. Of course Obama likes to make statements that he can twist later.



Not spending time worrying and not caring are two completely different things. Unless the english language has somehow changed in the last hour and I was not informed.


----------



## California Girl

I'm watching the interview. Every time I think Obama can't disappoint me any more, he surprises me.


----------



## Mr Natural

Dogbert said:


> Words like tyrant lose their meaning when partisan assholes abuse them.



Do they even know what tyrant means?

tyrant [&#712;ta&#618;r&#601;nt]
n
1. (Government, Politics & Diplomacy) a person who governs oppressively, unjustly, and arbitrarily; despot
2. any person who exercises authority in a tyrannical manner
3. anything that exercises tyrannical influence
4. (Historical Terms) (esp in ancient Greece) a ruler whose authority lacked the sanction of law or custom; usurper


----------



## hjmick

Bret is tough. I'm surprised.


----------



## PatekPhilippe

Bret is humiliating Obama in front of millions!!!!!

Obama claims everyone , EVEN HIMSELF, knows what's in the Bill...BUT WHEN ASKED WHAT'S IN IT OBAMA SAYS
"Uh...errr...ummm  What are you specifically asking about?

  

Now it's back to BLAME BUSH!!!!!!!!!

Bwa ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha haha


----------



## Modbert

Mr Clean said:


> Do they even know what tyrant means?
> 
> tyrant [&#712;ta&#618;r&#601;nt]
> n
> 1. (Government, Politics & Diplomacy) a person who governs oppressively, unjustly, and arbitrarily; despot
> 2. any person who exercises authority in a tyrannical manner
> 3. anything that exercises tyrannical influence
> 4. (Historical Terms) (esp in ancient Greece) a ruler whose authority lacked the sanction of law or custom; usurper



They lost at the ballot box fairly, so now they're at the soap box and some are threatening to go to the ammo box.

All because they lost a election fair and square.


----------



## pete

SFC Ollie said:


> Obama criticized Washington for getting "very concerned" with procedures in Congress, and said he tries to ignore all of that.
> 
> "I don't spend a lot of time worrying about what the procedural rules are in the House or Senate," he said. "What I can tell you is that the vote that's taken in the House will be a vote for health care reform."
> 
> 44 - Obama's Fox News interview: President says voters won't be fooled
> 
> 
> That's it, this fool has got to go.



Nope ... just postponed a planned trip because of it!  LIAR


----------



## SFC Ollie

Dogbert said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Since 1945 the Democrats have controlled both houses of congress for 17 congresses.
> The Republicans for 6 and the house and senate were split 5 times.
> 
> I would say todays mess is clearly created by those in power most of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering all I ever hear is this country going downhill since the 70's, who's been in charge most of the time since then?
> 
> And I also use the 70's as a starting point since the modern parties of 2010 are more alike to how they were in the 70's then in 1940's.
Click to expand...


No problem we can still show this.

Since 1969
the Democrats have held the House and Senate for  12 Congresses
The Republicans for 5 Congresses
And split house and Senate 4 congresses...

Would you care to try again?


----------



## driveby

Truthmatters said:


> Titanic Sailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, the White House finally realized they screwed up, and that more Democrats and independents watch Fox than any other outlet. I saw snippets, Obama wouldn't budge, he is stuck on the lies and the propaganda, and we can't get the truth from him, or his supporters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name ONE lie
Click to expand...


He cares about families and small businesses.......


----------



## pete

PatekPhilippe said:


> Bret is humiliating Obama in front of millions!!!!!
> 
> Obama claims everyone , EVEN HIMSELF, knows what's in the Bill...BUT WHEN ASKED WHAT'S IN IT OBAMA SAYS
> "Uh...errr...ummm  What are you specifically asking about?
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's back to BLAME BUSH!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Bwa ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha haha



You will all get to see it (along with us) when its posted!!!


----------



## Truthmatters

BLAME BUSH???????


ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaah 

do you people even recalled how for YEARS you blamed Clinton for EVERYTHING that went wrong under Bush?

Hell you assholes were blaming 911 on clinton for years even though you blamed Clinton for the first WTT bombing that happened  20 days into his first term.


----------



## Modbert

SFC Ollie said:


> No problem we can still show this.
> 
> Since 1969
> the Democrats have held the House and Senate for  12 Congresses
> The Republicans for 5 Congresses
> And split house and Senate 4 congresses...
> 
> Would you care to try again?



You want to ignore the presidency, be my guest. And using the 70's isn't trying again, it's a fair assessment considering the GOP was the Democratic Party of today until the Southern Strategy.

Just remember, the GOP's hero Ronald Reagan brought the debt up to a new high. So while the Republicans can bitch and moan that it was all the Dems fault, that's a failure to take responsibility for their own part in this play.


----------



## boedicca

The Obama Administration claimed unemployment would peak at 8% if the stimulus bill was passed.

That is clearly a lie.


----------



## driveby

Truthmatters said:


> Titanic Sailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's start with Obama's bad mouthing of a health insurance industry run by MANY Democrats who paid hundreds of millions of dollars in lobbying. This health care bill makes sure those same insurance "ass holes" get billions and billions of dollars.
> 
> Want more? How about the friggin porkulsus rip off bill that went from "creating jobs", to "No, wait, we meant saving jobs.", to "Shut up, and stop asking about it."
> 
> Want more? Let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stimulus is working
Click to expand...


Another lie ...........


----------



## Titanic Sailor

Why liars, like TruthDoesNotMatter, lie? Who knows. But they throw the word out there, and when disproved, they are gone like the wind, without apology. Shameless liars like Obama.


----------



## xsited1

PatekPhilippe said:


> I just caught snippets of the interview...Obama is the consumate ass and is one arrogant, elitist turd.  All he did was answer Bret Baier's questions with generalities and DNC talking points.
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen...we have a tyrant for a president.



Here's an actual picture of Obama during the interview:


----------



## Truthmatters

boedicca said:


> The Obama Administration claimed unemployment would peak at 8% if the stimulus bill was passed.
> 
> That is clearly a lie.



It was a prediction you fool and then the Rs demanded it be shrunk, so you see it was not the bill that was passed that he made that claim on.

Lie somemore why dont you?


----------



## hjmick

boedicca said:


> The Obama Administration claimed unemployment would peak at 8% if the stimulus bill was passed.
> 
> That is clearly a lie.



A "miscalculation..."


----------



## keee keee

boedicca said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stimulus is working assbite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must have missed the news stories about Unemployment dropping back to 8%.  Please provide linkety links.
Click to expand...


8% If you count all the people on unemployment as employed at waiting in line waiting for an unemployment check!!! Obama has done a great job at creating unempolyment!!!! 10% now more to come with the next Oboma unempolyment stimulus program!!!! Keep up the good work Barry the BOOB!!!!


----------



## PatekPhilippe

Dogbert said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do they even know what tyrant means?
> 
> tyrant [&#712;ta&#618;r&#601;nt]
> n
> 1. (Government, Politics & Diplomacy) a person who governs oppressively, unjustly, and arbitrarily; despot
> 2. any person who exercises authority in a tyrannical manner
> 3. anything that exercises tyrannical influence
> 4. (Historical Terms) (esp in ancient Greece) a ruler whose authority lacked the sanction of law or custom; usurper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They lost at the ballot box fairly, so now they're at the soap box and some are threatening to go to the ammo box.
> 
> All because they lost a election fair and square.
Click to expand...


Elections don't have anything to do with it....a failure of a Bill is what needs to be scrapped and then a true start on a bipartisan healthcare plan to unite all Americans...without bribes, corruption and special deals for the unions.


----------



## Truthmatters

That bill was never passed as he designed it by insistance of republicans.

Lie some more why dont you?


----------



## Dr Gregg

PatekPhilippe said:


> I just caught snippets of the interview...Obama is the consumate ass and is one arrogant, elitist turd.  All he did was answer Bret Baier's questions with generalities and DNC talking points.
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen...we have a tyrant for a president.



Ladies and gentlemen, we have a brainless partisan hack here


----------



## boedicca

Truthmatters said:


> It was a prediction you fool and then the Rs demanded it be shrunk, so you see it was not the bill that was passed that he made that claim on.
> 
> Lie somemore why dont you?




Hello?  The package was close to $800B on the pretext of keeping unemployment in check.  If they can't get something this simple done - then why in the hell should they be trusted with 16% of the economy?  Why are their predictions there any more valid than the UE one?


----------



## PatekPhilippe

Bwa ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha

CBO says "We ain't got anything right now."  The deadline is moving again!!!!!

Translation..."The Bill fixes add to the cost!!!!!"

I wonder what the cost is up to now...3 trillion when it's all said and done?


----------



## PatekPhilippe

Dr Gregg said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just caught snippets of the interview...Obama is the consumate ass and is one arrogant, elitist turd.  All he did was answer Bret Baier's questions with generalities and DNC talking points.
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen...we have a tyrant for a president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen, we have a brainless partisan hack here
Click to expand...


Get a job and pay for your own healthcare douchebag!


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

He's a narcissist... times TEN.

The beauty of this is... if they circumvent the U.S. Constitution and do this thing... they will be out of power for a generation or better.  Not to mention this will not stand up to legal scrutiny.

It's quite comical to watch...


----------



## BolshevikHunter

Not too mention a Madman. I seen a clip of the interview earlier today. The arrogant Dunce just repeatedly talked over and bullied Brent Baer while dodging every single question like a typical Washigton D.C bottomfeeding carpetbagger. ~BH


----------



## boedicca

PatekPhilippe said:


> Bwa ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha
> 
> CBO says "We ain't got anything right now."  The deadline is moving again!!!!!
> 
> Translation..."The Bill fixes add to the cost!!!!!"
> 
> I wonder what the cost is up to now...3 trillion when it's all said and done?




Looks like Pelosi is going to have to move the start of benefits out to 2016.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Soggy in NOLA said:


> He's a narcissist... times TEN.
> 
> The beauty of this is... if they circumvent the U.S. Constitution and do this thing... they will be out of power for a generation or better.  Not to mention this will not stand up to legal scrutiny.
> 
> It's quite comical to watch...



I hope you are right.


----------



## Dr Gregg

And the cycle of contradiction and blind Obama bashing continues

"Obama hasn't done anything, he can't even gbet healthcare reform passed"
"Obama needs to shut up about healthcare"

Which is it, is he not doing anything? But seems like he's doing a lot to get things talked about and passed

"Obama didn't do away with WH transparency"
"Obama wont stop doing interviews"

"obama cures cancer'
"Obama doesn't care about the populations and those without cancer"


----------



## Truthmatters

boedicca said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a prediction you fool and then the Rs demanded it be shrunk, so you see it was not the bill that was passed that he made that claim on.
> 
> Lie somemore why dont you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello?  The package was close to $800B on the pretext of keeping unemployment in check.  If they can't get something this simple done - then why in the hell should they be trusted with 16% of the economy?  Why are their predictions there any more valid than the UE one?
Click to expand...


And then the Rs ( that is what Obama was rewarded with for trying to be bipartisan) hacked away at it to get some gravy in their home states. They then spewed hate on it while handing out GREAT BIG CHECKS and posing for pictures. 

It was an estimate you asshole and not a lie.

BTW Bush LIED us into war and you think that was just peachy. Bush also said the Iraq war would pay for itself , that he would get Osama and that his ideas would make the country prosper.

Look the fuck what we ended up with.


----------



## PatekPhilippe

boedicca said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bwa ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha
> 
> CBO says "We ain't got anything right now."  The deadline is moving again!!!!!
> 
> Translation..."The Bill fixes add to the cost!!!!!"
> 
> I wonder what the cost is up to now...3 trillion when it's all said and done?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Pelosi is going to have to move the start of benefits out to 2016.
Click to expand...


These dumb fuck liberals are going to buy a car in 2010...pay for it until 2020 and then pick the 2010 car up from the dealer in 2014...HOW STUPID IS THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SFC Ollie

Dr Gregg said:


> And the cycle of contradiction and blind Obama bashing continues
> 
> "Obama hasn't done anything, he can't even gbet healthcare reform passed"
> "Obama needs to shut up about healthcare"
> 
> Which is it, is he not doing anything? But seems like he's doing a lot to get things talked about and passed
> 
> "Obama didn't do away with WH transparency"
> "Obama wont stop doing interviews"
> 
> "obama cures cancer'
> "Obama doesn't care about the populations and those without cancer"



Fact is after hearing his Ideas on different subjects we are rather elated that he hasn't actually done much.
The man pushes health care to spend more money for a solid year while the economy goes to shit, Now he wants to hurry up and pass a bad health care bill so he can get to work on a bad economy Bill?


----------



## boedicca

Truthmatters said:


> BTW Bush LIED us into war and you think that was just peachy. Bush also said the Iraq war would pay for itself , that he would get Osama and that his ideas would make the country prosper.
> 
> Look the fuck what we ended up with.




Blah blah blah Bush Lied blah blah blah.

He didn't lie - most members of Congress, including the ones who had access to Intelligence Data, came to the same judgment Bush did.   

But keep it up.  The focus on Bush only makes Obama look more pussified than he already is.


----------



## BolshevikHunter

How about that change? The Madman Obama is still funding two wars that all you dipshits are against? And I thought that frog faced Nancy Pelosi promised the most ethical Congress in History? Does Rangle or Dodd fit into her idea of ethical? Nothing but a bunch of lying low-life hypocritical vermin. You guys are finished. 

Dems in 2010





 ~BH


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

> BTW Bush LIED us into war and you think that was just peachy. Bush also said the Iraq war would pay for itself , that he would get Osama and that his ideas would make the country prosper.



What absolute douchery.  if true, then all the following told the same lies:  Pelosi, Kennedy, Kerry, Edwards, Albright, Clinton (both), Berger, Reid, Powell, Levin, Daschle, Gore, Bob Graham, Biden... etc., etc., etc.

They were ALL beating that war drum based on the same reasons before Bush ever set foot in the White House.

You probably believe Clinton left us with a surpluss too I bet.


----------



## California Girl

Truthmatters said:


> That bill was never passed as he designed it by insistance of republicans.
> 
> Lie some more why dont you?



Go look up the meaning of the phrase 'super majority' and then let us know why his stupid fucking pork bill hasn't passed. The Republicans didn't have enough votes to stop it.... so, I ask you.... WHY NO BILL?


----------



## Titanic Sailor

Geezus, frightening, this is the definition of Obama:

tyrant [&#712;ta&#618;r&#601;nt]
n
1. (Government, Politics & Diplomacy) a person who governs oppressively, unjustly, and arbitrarily; despot
2. any person who exercises authority in a tyrannical manner
3. anything that exercises tyrannical influence
4. (Historical Terms) (esp in ancient Greece) a ruler whose authority lacked the sanction of law or custom; usurper


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

California Girl said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> That bill was never passed as he designed it by insistance of republicans.
> 
> Lie some more why dont you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go look up the meaning of the phrase 'super majority' and then let us know why his stupid fucking pork bill hasn't passed. The Republicans didn't have enough votes to stop it.... so, I ask you.... WHY NO BILL?
Click to expand...


They DON'T HAVE THE VOTES.... PERIOD.


----------



## California Girl

Dr Gregg said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just caught snippets of the interview...Obama is the consumate ass and is one arrogant, elitist turd.  All he did was answer Bret Baier's questions with generalities and DNC talking points.
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen...we have a tyrant for a president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen, we have a brainless partisan hack here
Click to expand...


While it is good of you to confess your partisanship, Gregg, we already knew about it.


----------



## Truthmatters

California Girl said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> That bill was never passed as he designed it by insistance of republicans.
> 
> Lie some more why dont you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go look up the meaning of the phrase 'super majority' and then let us know why his stupid fucking pork bill hasn't passed. The Republicans didn't have enough votes to stop it.... so, I ask you.... WHY NO BILL?
Click to expand...


BINGO , it passed in both houses in some form by a super majority.

Stop with the lie that is will pass into law unvoted on.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

California Girl said:


> Dr Gregg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just caught snippets of the interview...Obama is the consumate ass and is one arrogant, elitist turd.  All he did was answer Bret Baier's questions with generalities and DNC talking points.
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen...we have a tyrant for a president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen, we have a brainless partisan hack here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While it is good of you to confess your partisanship, Gregg, we already knew about it.
Click to expand...


He's a partisan hack too?


----------



## PatekPhilippe

Bret Baier's journalistic capital just went up 100% with me....he is a true professional who has once again exposed Obama for the left wing progressive he is.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Truthmatters said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> That bill was never passed as he designed it by insistance of republicans.
> 
> Lie some more why dont you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go look up the meaning of the phrase 'super majority' and then let us know why his stupid fucking pork bill hasn't passed. The Republicans didn't have enough votes to stop it.... so, I ask you.... WHY NO BILL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BINGO , it passed in both houses in some form by a super majority.
> 
> Stop with the lie that is will pass into law unvoted on.
Click to expand...


Hey, dumbass... the bills coming out have to be the same bill.  You can't pass bill A in the Senate and pass bill B in the house and say "DONE"

It doesn't work that way.  Did you go to public school or something?


----------



## California Girl

Truthmatters said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> That bill was never passed as he designed it by insistance of republicans.
> 
> Lie some more why dont you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go look up the meaning of the phrase 'super majority' and then let us know why his stupid fucking pork bill hasn't passed. The Republicans didn't have enough votes to stop it.... so, I ask you.... WHY NO BILL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BINGO , it passed in both houses in some form by a super majority.
> 
> Stop with the lie that is will pass into law unvoted on.
Click to expand...


Actually, two bills have been passed. You can't have both of them.... so pass one or the other and sign it. What is so hard? Why the drama? 

Answer..... He doesn't have enough Democrats prepared to sign the fix. Simple. The Republicans are doing nothing to stop the bill. The Democrats - the intelligent middle ground Dems - won't vote for it. Why do you keep lying and pretending it the GOP?


----------



## boedicca

Truthmatters said:


> BINGO , it passed in both houses in some form by a super majority.
> 
> Stop with the lie that is will pass into law unvoted on.




That's not the process specified by The Constitution.  The House has not voted on the same bill as the Senate.   Read Article 1 Section 7 - the House's current plan violates it.


----------



## Truthmatters

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!

Its going to be law and was voted on by a super majority fool.

Go peddle your bullshit elswhere


----------



## Truthmatters

reconciliation is what you are asking for now?????

Do you realise Newt used this same tactic something like 200 times?


----------



## driveby

Truthmatters said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!
> 
> Its going to be law and was voted on by a super majority fool.
> 
> Go peddle your bullshit elswhere



WAS ? ......


----------



## Titanic Sailor

Wow, I have never seen Obammunists spanked this bad in my life! 

Whooooweeeeeeeeeeeee!
Bap, slap, kapow, zowie, kabang, splat, biff, smack, stomp, and THUMP!!!!

Thank you fellow citizens!


----------



## PatekPhilippe

Truthmatters said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!
> 
> Its going to be law and was voted on by a super majority fool.
> 
> Go peddle your bullshit elswhere



Wrong.  One of the Bills was voted on...not both.  The Bill that was passed by super majority is the corrupt one that gave special deals to Obama's campaign donors.  If you're an advocate for this type of politics then you are part of the problem...and need to be flushed down the toilet with this Bill.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Truthmatters said:


> reconciliation is what you are asking for now?????
> 
> Do you realise Newt used this same tactic something like 200 times?



Please point out just 1 % of those 200.


----------



## Truthmatters

Pensito Review


When Republicans took power in 1995, they soon lost their aversion to self-executing rules and proceeded to set new records under Speaker Newt Gingrich (R-Ga.). There were 38 and 52 self-executing rules in the 104th and 105th Congresses (1995-1998), making up 25 percent and 35 percent of all rules, respectively. Under Speaker Dennis Hastert (R-Ill.) there were 40, 42 and 30 self-executing rules in the 106th, 107th and 108th Congresses (22 percent, 37 percent and 22 percent, respectively). Thus far in the 109th Congress, self-executing rules make up about 16 percent of all rules.


----------



## skookerasbil

ps.........for those new to these forums, this Dogbart guy is hailed as amongst the USMessageBoard's famous "K00k 6"...........
He along with Rightwinger, Cold Fusion, Jillian, NYCaribineer and Maineman are the real radical fringe of the left on here. They are even left of MoveOn.org, the fringe amongst even the 21%ers.........so you're getting some real deep anti-USA stuff going on in their posts................


Just a sorta for the record thing..............


----------



## boedicca

And please find an example when it was used for a bill that was not passed by both houses.


----------



## Truthmatters

In fact, they ARE taking an up or down vote on the Senate health care bill. They're just doing it AT THE SAME TIME as they're passing the reconciliation language.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Truthmatters said:


> In fact, they ARE taking an up or down vote on the Senate health care bill. They're just doing it AT THE SAME TIME as they're passing the reconciliation language.



Something that has not ever been done before.....Did you lie?


----------



## California Girl

boedicca said:


> And please find an example when it was used for a bill that was not passed by both houses.



I don't think the lefties can cope with hard questions. Even Obama struggled with hard questions when Bret asked them. I almost felt sorry for him.


----------



## Truthmatters

Republicans took power in 1995, they soon lost their aversion to self-executing rules and proceeded to set new records under Speaker Newt Gingrich (R-Ga.). There were 38 and 52 self-executing rules in the 104th and 105th Congresses (1995-1998), making up 25 percent and 35 percent of all rules, respectively. Under Speaker Dennis Hastert (R-Ill.) there were 40, 42 and 30 self-executing rules in the 106th, 107th and 108th Congresses (22 percent, 37 percent and 22 percent, respectively). Thus far in the 109th Congress, self-executing rules make up about 16 percent of all rules.


----------



## Modbert

Boring. What else is on?

Oh!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KA0TS9l_nJE&feature=related]YouTube - Animaniacs Intro[/ame]


----------



## Truthmatters

boedicca said:


> And please find an example when it was used for a bill that was not passed by both houses.



Find me one that was not used that way by the Rs during this time.


----------



## boedicca

Of course they can't.  It's why the Dems have to spread the meme that the bill is being held up by the GOP when members of their own party won't vote for it.


----------



## Murf76

PatekPhilippe said:


> Bret Baier's journalistic capital just went up 100% with me....he is a true professional who has once again exposed Obama for the left wing progressive he is.



Obama was an ill-mannered, filibustering gasbag in this interview, sticking to his talking-points and evading questions.  His hatred for Fox was palpable.  And Bret Baier handled it beautifully, polite but insistent.  He's got such a babyface too, that Obama's snarky attitude is noticed in even greater contrast.

It's absurd that Obama couldn't answer the question of what's actually still in this bill.  That's gonna leave a mark.


----------



## boedicca

Truthmatters said:


> Find me one that was not used that way by the Rs during this time.




Sorry bub - you're the one claiming that there is a big precedent for using Reconciliation in this manner.  The burden of proof is on you.


----------



## Truthmatters

I proved my claim they used it 200 times already


----------



## Truthmatters

The body has a copy of what is voted on you boneheads


----------



## SFC Ollie

Truthmatters said:


> Republicans took power in 1995, they soon lost their aversion to self-executing rules and proceeded to set new records under Speaker Newt Gingrich (R-Ga.). There were 38 and 52 self-executing rules in the 104th and 105th Congresses (1995-1998), making up 25 percent and 35 percent of all rules, respectively. Under Speaker Dennis Hastert (R-Ill.) there were 40, 42 and 30 self-executing rules in the 106th, 107th and 108th Congresses (22 percent, 37 percent and 22 percent, respectively). Thus far in the 109th Congress, self-executing rules make up about 16 percent of all rules.



Honestly, do you even understand this cut and paste?


----------



## Truthmatters

SFC Ollie said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans took power in 1995, they soon lost their aversion to self-executing rules and proceeded to set new records under Speaker Newt Gingrich (R-Ga.). There were 38 and 52 self-executing rules in the 104th and 105th Congresses (1995-1998), making up 25 percent and 35 percent of all rules, respectively. Under Speaker Dennis Hastert (R-Ill.) there were 40, 42 and 30 self-executing rules in the 106th, 107th and 108th Congresses (22 percent, 37 percent and 22 percent, respectively). Thus far in the 109th Congress, self-executing rules make up about 16 percent of all rules.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, do you even understand this cut and paste?
Click to expand...


Do you?


----------



## SFC Ollie

Truthmatters said:


> I proved my claim they used it 200 times already



You saying it is not proof.


----------



## Truthmatters

Truthmatters said:


> Pensito Review
> 
> 
> When Republicans took power in 1995, they soon lost their aversion to self-executing rules and proceeded to set new records under Speaker Newt Gingrich (R-Ga.). There were 38 and 52 self-executing rules in the 104th and 105th Congresses (1995-1998), making up 25 percent and 35 percent of all rules, respectively. Under Speaker Dennis Hastert (R-Ill.) there were 40, 42 and 30 self-executing rules in the 106th, 107th and 108th Congresses (22 percent, 37 percent and 22 percent, respectively). Thus far in the 109th Congress, self-executing rules make up about 16 percent of all rules.



Go read more Ollie if your having trouble


----------



## SFC Ollie

Truthmatters said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans took power in 1995, they soon lost their aversion to self-executing rules and proceeded to set new records under Speaker Newt Gingrich (R-Ga.). There were 38 and 52 self-executing rules in the 104th and 105th Congresses (1995-1998), making up 25 percent and 35 percent of all rules, respectively. Under Speaker Dennis Hastert (R-Ill.) there were 40, 42 and 30 self-executing rules in the 106th, 107th and 108th Congresses (22 percent, 37 percent and 22 percent, respectively). Thus far in the 109th Congress, self-executing rules make up about 16 percent of all rules.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, do you even understand this cut and paste?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you?
Click to expand...


4th grade again? I asked you first......NA NA NA NA NA.

(God help us)


----------



## Truthmatters

It means your guys did it over 200 times fool, need any more help?


----------



## Truthmatters

SFC Ollie said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> I proved my claim they used it 200 times already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You saying it is not proof.
Click to expand...


I did , wheres your proof of ANYTHING you claim?


----------



## Vast LWC

Sigh, yet another attack thread.

Don't you people ever tire of talking out your asses?


----------



## California Girl

SFC Ollie said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans took power in 1995, they soon lost their aversion to self-executing rules and proceeded to set new records under Speaker Newt Gingrich (R-Ga.). There were 38 and 52 self-executing rules in the 104th and 105th Congresses (1995-1998), making up 25 percent and 35 percent of all rules, respectively. Under Speaker Dennis Hastert (R-Ill.) there were 40, 42 and 30 self-executing rules in the 106th, 107th and 108th Congresses (22 percent, 37 percent and 22 percent, respectively). Thus far in the 109th Congress, self-executing rules make up about 16 percent of all rules.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, do you even understand this cut and paste?
Click to expand...


Evidence suggests the answer is 'no'.


----------



## boedicca

Truthmatters said:


> Republicans took power in 1995, they soon lost their aversion to self-executing rules and proceeded to set new records under Speaker Newt Gingrich (R-Ga.). There were 38 and 52 self-executing rules in the 104th and 105th Congresses (1995-1998), making up 25 percent and 35 percent of all rules, respectively. Under Speaker Dennis Hastert (R-Ill.) there were 40, 42 and 30 self-executing rules in the 106th, 107th and 108th Congresses (22 percent, 37 percent and 22 percent, respectively). Thus far in the 109th Congress, self-executing rules make up about 16 percent of all rules.




Uh.Bub. - those did not involve the House writing amendments to bills they had never passed in the first place.


----------



## WillowTree

PatekPhilippe said:


> I just caught snippets of the interview...Obama is the consumate ass and is one arrogant, elitist turd.  All he did was answer Bret Baier's questions with generalities and DNC talking points.
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen...we have a tyrant for a president.



After declaring Fox News Irrelevant he went there? Desperation is ugly innit?


----------



## Truthmatters

HAHAHAHAH you people are insane in your hate


----------



## California Girl

Truthmatters said:


> HAHAHAHAH you people are insane in your hate



Ahhh, the last desperate stance of someone who has lost the argument... accuse those who disagree with you of 'hate'. How very pathetic.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Truthmatters said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> I proved my claim they used it 200 times already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You saying it is not proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did , wheres your proof of ANYTHING you claim?
Click to expand...


I guess you don't know me very well. I post links to things I claim unless it is my own opinion and that is normally pretty much self explanatory.


----------



## Truthmatters

Not that I have ever seen.

Dude my links are all over this thread


----------



## boedicca

Links are not explanations.  I gave you a bunch of info in another thread - basically did half your homework for you.  I'd appreciate a real response.


----------



## Truthmatters

boedicca said:


> Links are not explanations.  I gave you a bunch of info in another thread - basically did half your homework for you.  I'd appreciate a real response.




Bullshit , link us up to it baby.

The last link I gave is from a constitutional scholar.

Quit the lying would you.


----------



## boedicca

I'm not lying.  If you can't explain that to which you have linked, I am certainly not going to go to the trouble of reading it just to explain it to you.


----------



## Truthmatters

You people are soo full of shit.


Your guys used it repetedly and that was fine with you at the time.

NOW you dont like it anymore because you will not get your way.

Tough titties


----------



## George Costanza

PatekPhilippe said:


> Obama is the consumate ass and is one arrogant, elitist turd.



Haven't see that one in a while.  Election time coming around again?


----------



## SFC Ollie

Truthmatters said:


> Not that I have ever seen.
> 
> Dude my links are all over this thread



I found your link. Not one instance listed in it from this very obscure site. Pensito Review? WTF? Didn't prove a thing. Does not show where the Republicans ever voted on a Bill to change a bill before it was passed.


----------



## Truthmatters

You obviously cant read or your a liar


----------



## boedicca

If you think we are a bunch of liars, then may one suggest that you might better employ your time studying up on the proper use of punctuation?


----------



## txlonghorn

whew...that was grueling...watching him dodge and spin had me paralyzed in disbelief...now that I have regained the use of my extremities, I can post this...

http://rlv.zcache.com/sorry_yet_anti_obama_bumper_sticker-p128588696921923212trl0_400.jpg


----------



## Truthmatters

Republicans Have Used "Slaughter Solution" Many Times - Political Hotsheet - CBS News

you will survive my bad grammer but your fcailed ideas will not survive  the facts Im affraid


"But it's worth noting that this "Washington power grab" was used 36 times by House Republicans in 2005 and 2006, when they last controlled Congress, according to the Brookings Institution's Thomas Mann. "


The man Mann is a constitutional scholar btw


----------



## boedicca

It must be difficult to go through life without being able to play the "one of these things is not like the others" game.

The Slaughter Bill is not the same as the other instances of self-executing rules.  As has been said ad nauseum by everyone who groks the issue:  The House Has Not Already Passed A Bill To Which The Senate Is Adding Amendments.


----------



## txlonghorn

George Costanza said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is the consumate ass and is one arrogant, elitist turd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't see that one in a while.  Election time coming around again?
Click to expand...


sooner than some may think... November isn't that far away...


----------



## BolshevikHunter

That was a complete disaster for the Madman Obama. 






 ~BH


----------



## Truthmatters

And your constant lies wont win votes


----------



## txlonghorn

Truthmatters said:


> Republicans Have Used "Slaughter Solution" Many Times - Political Hotsheet - CBS News
> 
> you will survive my bad grammer but your fcailed ideas will not survive  the facts Im affraid
> 
> 
> "But it's worth noting that this "Washington power grab" was used 36 times by House Republicans in 2005 and 2006, when they last controlled Congress, according to the Brookings Institution's Thomas Mann. "
> 
> 
> The man Mann is a constitutional scholar btw



Truth,

I asked you earlier today to show me where ANY previous use of DEEM AND PASS has been used on something as big and as economically challenging as healthcare.  I didn't get a response...at least not before I had to sign off.  

You seem very married to this arguement so, I was hoping you might answer my request now.  Can you?


----------



## SFC Ollie

Truthmatters said:


> You obviously cant read or your a liar



Well I must not be able to read between the lines because i cannot see even one bill specified in that link written by someone who doesn't even come up in a search. Who is Jon Ponder?

And never call me a liar.


----------



## Truthmatters

txlonghorn said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans Have Used "Slaughter Solution" Many Times - Political Hotsheet - CBS News
> 
> you will survive my bad grammer but your fcailed ideas will not survive  the facts Im affraid
> 
> 
> "But it's worth noting that this "Washington power grab" was used 36 times by House Republicans in 2005 and 2006, when they last controlled Congress, according to the Brookings Institution's Thomas Mann. "
> 
> 
> The man Mann is a constitutional scholar btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truth,
> 
> I asked you earlier today to show me where ANY previous use of DEEM AND PASS has been used on something as big and as economically challenging as healthcare.  I didn't get a response...at least not before I had to sign off.
> 
> You seem very married to this arguement so, I was hoping you might answer my request now.  Can you?
Click to expand...


Very civil of you , thanks.

It was used on many pressing issues like the taxes and I believe the partiot act.

Its hard to find a list out right , if you find one please share it with me.

I was trusting Mann who is a constitutional scholar whom I have never know to lie.


----------



## PatekPhilippe

George Costanza said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is the consumate ass and is one arrogant, elitist turd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't see that one in a while.  Election time coming around again?
Click to expand...


Yup...and you ass clowns are on your way out the door.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Xenophon said:


> Does this mean barry is not a real president since he gives interviews to a not a real news org?



Faux Barry, it's all the rage.


----------



## BolshevikHunter

Truthmatters said:


> And your constant lies wont win votes



And if Truth really Mattered, You're clearly a fraud.  ~BH


----------



## Misty

rightwinger said:


> I'm surprised Fox did not cut away mid interview



Or flash a big X over his face.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Truthmatters said:


> Republicans Have Used "Slaughter Solution" Many Times - Political Hotsheet - CBS News
> 
> you will survive my bad grammer but your fcailed ideas will not survive  the facts Im affraid
> 
> 
> "But it's worth noting that this "Washington power grab" was used 36 times by House Republicans in 2005 and 2006, when they last controlled Congress, according to the Brookings Institution's Thomas Mann. "
> 
> 
> The man Mann is a constitutional scholar btw



So now we go from 202 to 36.........

That's one hell of a difference.

And then your link goes on to mention the The reauthorization of the Patriot Act, which passed the house 	357 yea votes	66 Nay votes	 	9 Not Voting.


----------



## Truthmatters

Congress Project : Publications : Bimonthly Column on Procedural Politics from Roll Call


When Republicans were in the minority, they railed against self-executing rules as being anti-deliberative because they undermined and perverted the work of committees and also prevented the House from having a separate debate and vote on the majority&#8217;s preferred changes. From the 95th to 98th Congresses (1977-84), there were only eight self-executing rules making up just 1 percent of the 857 total rules granted. However, in Speaker Tip O&#8217;Neill&#8217;s (D-Mass.) final term in the 99th Congress, there were 20 self-executing rules (12 percent). In Rep. Jim Wright&#8217;s (D-Texas) only full term as Speaker, in the 100th Congress, there were 18 self-executing rules (17 percent). They reached a high point of 30 under Speaker Tom Foley (D-Wash.) during the final Democratic Congress, the 103rd, for 22 percent of all rules.

When Republicans took power in 1995, they soon lost their aversion to self-executing rules and proceeded to set new records under Speaker Newt Gingrich (R-Ga.). There were 38 and 52 self-executing rules in the 104th and 105th Congresses (1995-1998), making up 25 percent and 35 percent of all rules, respectively. Under Speaker Dennis Hastert (R-Ill.) there were 40, 42 and 30 self-executing rules in the 106th, 107th and 108th Congresses (22 percent, 37 percent and 22 percent, respectively). Thus far in the 109th Congress, self-executing rules make up about 16 percent of all rules.


----------



## txlonghorn

Truthmatters said:


> txlonghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans Have Used "Slaughter Solution" Many Times - Political Hotsheet - CBS News
> 
> you will survive my bad grammer but your fcailed ideas will not survive  the facts Im affraid
> 
> 
> "But it's worth noting that this "Washington power grab" was used 36 times by House Republicans in 2005 and 2006, when they last controlled Congress, according to the Brookings Institution's Thomas Mann. "
> 
> 
> The man Mann is a constitutional scholar btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truth,
> 
> I asked you earlier today to show me where ANY previous use of DEEM AND PASS has been used on something as big and as economically challenging as healthcare.  I didn't get a response...at least not before I had to sign off.
> 
> You seem very married to this arguement so, I was hoping you might answer my request now.  Can you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very civil of you , thanks.
> 
> It was used on many pressing issues like the taxes and I believe the partiot act.
> 
> Its hard to find a list out right , if you find one please share it with me.
> 
> I was trusting Mann who is a constitutional scholar whom I have never know to lie.
Click to expand...


did "the taxes" (not sure what that means) or the patriot act effect 1/6 of our economy?


----------



## Zoom-boing

Truthmatters said:


> BLAME BUSH???????
> 
> 
> ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaah
> 
> do you people even recalled how for YEARS you blamed Clinton for EVERYTHING that went wrong under Bush?
> 
> Hell you assholes were blaming 911 on clinton for years even though you blamed Clinton for the first WTT bombing that happened  20 days into his first term.




Bush blamed Clinton = BAD, BAD EEEEVIL BUSH!!!!

Obama blames Bush = meh, s'ok, Bush did it too

If it wasn't ok for Bush to blame Clinton then it isn't ok for Obama to blame Bush.

If it was ok for Bush to blame Clinton then it is ok for Obama to blame Bush.

Pick one.


----------



## PatekPhilippe

Truthmatters said:


> Very civil of you , thanks.
> 
> *It was used on many pressing issues like the taxes and I believe the partiot act.*
> 
> Its hard to find a list out right , if you find one please share it with me.
> 
> I was trusting Mann who is a constitutional scholar whom I have never know to lie.



You are incorrect as usual....better stop letting those loon websites you love to quote from doing your thinking for you...it was never used on NON BUDGETARY ITEMS so your statement on the Patriot Act is deliberate misinformation fed to you or you just aren't current with national news.

Here's a link to the Bills that were reconciled.....and if you'll notice...the MAJORITY OF TIMES IT WAS USED THE DEMOCRATS CONTROLLED CONGRESS!!!!

So not only are YOU a liar but so is the Democrat talking point that Republicans used it more than Democrats.  Last I heard the Democrats controlled Congrees up until January of 1995
Truth And Reconciliation | The New Republic


----------



## PatekPhilippe

SFC Ollie said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans Have Used "Slaughter Solution" Many Times - Political Hotsheet - CBS News
> 
> you will survive my bad grammer but your fcailed ideas will not survive  the facts Im affraid
> 
> 
> "But it's worth noting that this "Washington power grab" was used 36 times by House Republicans in 2005 and 2006, when they last controlled Congress, according to the Brookings Institution's Thomas Mann. "
> 
> 
> The man Mann is a constitutional scholar btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now we go from 202 to 36.........
> 
> That's one hell of a difference.
> 
> And then your link goes on to mention the The reauthorization of the Patriot Act, which passed the house 	357 yea votes	66 Nay votes	 	9 Not Voting.
Click to expand...


Ollie...truthmatters is just pulling shit out of her ass...as usual.


----------



## Zoom-boing

boedicca said:


> The Obama Administration claimed unemployment would peak at 8% if the stimulus bill was passed.
> 
> That is clearly a lie.



Didn't they also say the stimuless bill would create jobs, something about shovels and such?  And didn't they say the stimuless is working?  Yet they just passed a jobs bill . . . because the stimuless is working.  Right.


----------



## Truthmatters

PatekPhilippe said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans Have Used "Slaughter Solution" Many Times - Political Hotsheet - CBS News
> 
> you will survive my bad grammer but your fcailed ideas will not survive  the facts Im affraid
> 
> 
> "But it's worth noting that this "Washington power grab" was used 36 times by House Republicans in 2005 and 2006, when they last controlled Congress, according to the Brookings Institution's Thomas Mann. "
> 
> 
> The man Mann is a constitutional scholar btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now we go from 202 to 36.........
> 
> That's one hell of a difference.
> 
> And then your link goes on to mention the The reauthorization of the Patriot Act, which passed the house 	357 yea votes	66 Nay votes	 	9 Not Voting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ollie...truthmatters is just pulling shit out of her ass...as usual.
Click to expand...


That number is from 1995 to present I believe, you guys are not reading the facts provided.


----------



## Truthmatters

Zoom-boing said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Obama Administration claimed unemployment would peak at 8% if the stimulus bill was passed.
> 
> That is clearly a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't they also say the stimuless bill would create jobs, something about shovels and such?  And didn't they say the stimuless is working?  Yet they just passed a jobs bill . . . because the stimuless is working.  Right.
Click to expand...


The stimulus has created jobs and that esitmate of 8% was on the bill before the Rs hacked away at it.

You see you people continue to lie even when corrected with the facts.


----------



## txlonghorn

Truthmatters said:


> txlonghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans Have Used "Slaughter Solution" Many Times - Political Hotsheet - CBS News
> 
> you will survive my bad grammer but your fcailed ideas will not survive  the facts Im affraid
> 
> 
> "But it's worth noting that this "Washington power grab" was used 36 times by House Republicans in 2005 and 2006, when they last controlled Congress, according to the Brookings Institution's Thomas Mann. "
> 
> 
> The man Mann is a constitutional scholar btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truth,
> 
> I asked you earlier today to show me where ANY previous use of DEEM AND PASS has been used on something as big and as economically challenging as healthcare.  I didn't get a response...at least not before I had to sign off.
> 
> You seem very married to this arguement so, I was hoping you might answer my request now.  Can you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very civil of you , thanks.
> 
> It was used on many pressing issues like the taxes and I believe the partiot act.
> 
> Its hard to find a list out right , if you find one please share it with me.
> 
> I was trusting Mann who is a constitutional scholar whom I have never know to lie.
Click to expand...


did "the taxes" (not sure what that means) or the patriot act effect 1/6 of our economy?


----------



## boedicca

Oh My.  You really have no idea what actually happened.

Search engines are your friend.  Please.  Read up.


----------



## SFC Ollie

PatekPhilippe said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans Have Used "Slaughter Solution" Many Times - Political Hotsheet - CBS News
> 
> you will survive my bad grammer but your fcailed ideas will not survive  the facts Im affraid
> 
> 
> "But it's worth noting that this "Washington power grab" was used 36 times by House Republicans in 2005 and 2006, when they last controlled Congress, according to the Brookings Institution's Thomas Mann. "
> 
> 
> The man Mann is a constitutional scholar btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now we go from 202 to 36.........
> 
> That's one hell of a difference.
> 
> And then your link goes on to mention the The reauthorization of the Patriot Act, which passed the house 	357 yea votes	66 Nay votes	 	9 Not Voting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ollie...truthmatters is just pulling shit out of her ass...as usual.
Click to expand...


Truthmatters is a her? I never would have guessed.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Truthmatters said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Obama Administration claimed unemployment would peak at 8% if the stimulus bill was passed.
> 
> That is clearly a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't they also say the stimuless bill would create jobs, something about shovels and such?  And didn't they say the stimuless is working?  Yet they just passed a jobs bill . . . because the stimuless is working.  Right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The stimulus has created jobs and that esitmate of 8% was on the bill before the Rs hacked away at it.
> 
> You see you people continue to lie even when corrected with the facts.
Click to expand...


The only jobs the stimulus created are government handout jobs. This does not stimulate the economy.


----------



## PatekPhilippe

Truthmatters said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Obama Administration claimed unemployment would peak at 8% if the stimulus bill was passed.
> 
> That is clearly a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't they also say the stimuless bill would create jobs, something about shovels and such?  And didn't they say the stimuless is working?  Yet they just passed a jobs bill . . . because the stimuless is working.  Right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The stimulus has created jobs and that esitmate of 8% was on the bill before the Rs hacked away at it.
> 
> You see you people continue to lie even when corrected with the facts.
Click to expand...


Funny how much power is attributted to the Republicans in the minority.  It's really quite funny to listen to the talking points from the DUh types as they blame the minority party, who has ZERO power in Congress, while the Democrats held a super majority......and COULDN'T GET SHIT DONE!!!!!!!


----------



## Yurt

Truthmatters said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Obama Administration claimed unemployment would peak at 8% if the stimulus bill was passed.
> 
> That is clearly a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't they also say the stimuless bill would create jobs, something about shovels and such?  And didn't they say the stimuless is working?  Yet they just passed a jobs bill . . . because the stimuless is working.  Right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The stimulus has created jobs and that esitmate of 8% was on the bill before the Rs hacked away at it.
> 
> You see you people continue to lie even when corrected with the facts.
Click to expand...


once again with the lies

with a majority in the house and a 60 seat majority in the senate, dems did not need the repubs...and the truth is, the stimulus passed with ZERO repubs voting it...

so tell me again how the repubs affected anything...


----------



## boedicca

TM should also read up on how much of the stimulus has not even been spent.  If the "Rs" whacked it back so much, why the lack of urgency to spend what was passed?


----------



## SFC Ollie

PatekPhilippe said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't they also say the stimuless bill would create jobs, something about shovels and such?  And didn't they say the stimuless is working?  Yet they just passed a jobs bill . . . because the stimuless is working.  Right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stimulus has created jobs and that esitmate of 8% was on the bill before the Rs hacked away at it.
> 
> You see you people continue to lie even when corrected with the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how much power is attributted to the Republicans in the minority.  It's really quite funny to listen to the talking points from the DUh types as they blame the minority party, who has ZERO power in Congress, while the Democrats held a super majority......and COULDN'T GET SHIT DONE!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


Funny is not the correct terminology for this as it is actually a very serious subject. 















Absolutely 100% Hysterical does such a better job.


----------



## Truthmatters

make up your minds.

The dems have either done something or done nothing.

You people are fucking crazy


----------



## PatekPhilippe

The fact of the matter is Obama and his rubber stamp Congress haven't done a goddam thing for America except increase the National debt by 2 trillion dollars in 421 days.  That's 30% of what Bush did in 8 years.

Without this government run healthcare scam being enacted into law...Obama and the Democrats have ZERO "accomplishments".


----------



## PatekPhilippe

Hmmmmmmmmm.  Silence....as expected.


----------



## rdean

PatekPhilippe said:


> I just caught snippets of the interview...Obama is the consumate ass and is one arrogant, elitist turd.  All he did was answer Bret Baier's questions with generalities and DNC talking points.
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen...we have a tyrant for a president.



I wonder what interview you watched? Baier interrupted Obama time and again.  I have never seen a president treated in such a disrespectful manner.  

Bush nor Cheney were ever treated that way in this country in any interview and certainly not by Fox.  Remember Hannity hanging on Bush's every word?  Breathing in and enjoying every trite comment?  

Of course, Cheney is afraid to leave the country (might get arrested as a war criminal) and Bush had shoes thrown at him in the Republican liberated country of Iraq.  A country that now hates our guts.  Guess they just don't appreciate being "liberated".

It was a disgrace.  Fox is an odious network.  No wonder so many of Rupert Murdock's family is angry.  A sitting president treated that way.  Shameful.

But what to you expect from Fox, a dirty, treasonous, anti American Network and the Republican Party, a party of 8 years of destruction, lies and failure.  Oh well?


----------



## PatekPhilippe

rdean said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just caught snippets of the interview...Obama is the consumate ass and is one arrogant, elitist turd.  All he did was answer Bret Baier's questions with generalities and DNC talking points.
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen...we have a tyrant for a president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what interview you watched? Baier interrupted Obama time and again.  I have never seen a president treated in such a disrespectful manner.
> 
> Bush nor Cheney were ever treated that way in this country in any interview...
Click to expand...


  OK rdeanieweenie.....and by the way...the MSM raked Bush, Cheney and Rove over the coals daily for 7 1/2 years.  Bush and Cheney were always respectful of the media in spite of the treacherous methods used by the MSM to undermine Bush's Presidency.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Truthmatters said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Obama Administration claimed unemployment would peak at 8% if the stimulus bill was passed.
> 
> That is clearly a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't they also say the stimuless bill would create jobs, something about shovels and such?  And didn't they say the stimuless is working?  Yet they just passed a jobs bill . . . because the stimuless is working.  Right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The stimulus has created jobs and that esitmate of 8% was on the bill before the Rs hacked away at it.
> 
> You see you people continue to lie even when corrected with the facts.
Click to expand...



The stimuless is creating jobs, only 1/3 of the money has been spent to date, so they passed another jobs bill . . . because the stimuless is creating jobs.   Have I got that right?


----------



## boedicca

rdean said:


> I wonder what interview you watched? Baier interrupted Obama time and again.  I have never seen a president treated in such a disrespectful manner.




Obama wouldn't let him finish asking his questions, that's why he had to interject himself.


----------



## uscitizen

Titanic Sailor said:


> I'm an independent who views Republicans as less of a failure and less harmful to our nation and children's future than Democrats.
> 
> I'd like to throw you and both Parties in prison, and start over.



Naah just shoot the most corrupt 25% so the rest will straighten up.


----------



## uscitizen

boedicca said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what interview you watched? Baier interrupted Obama time and again.  I have never seen a president treated in such a disrespectful manner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama wouldn't let him finish asking his questions, that's why he had to interject himself.
Click to expand...



so Obama knew their game and was playing it against them?
Good for him.


----------



## Zoom-boing

rdean said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just caught snippets of the interview...Obama is the consumate ass and is one arrogant, elitist turd.  All he did was answer Bret Baier's questions with generalities and DNC talking points.
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen...we have a tyrant for a president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what interview you watched?* Baier interrupted Obama time and again*.  I have never seen a president treated in such a disrespectful manner.
> 
> Bush nor Cheney were ever treated that way in this country in any interview and certainly not by Fox.  Remember Hannity hanging on Bush's every word?  Breathing in and enjoying every trite comment?
> 
> Of course, Cheney is afraid to leave the country (might get arrested as a war criminal) and Bush had shoes thrown at him in the Republican liberated country of Iraq.  A country that now hates our guts.  Guess they just don't appreciate being "liberated".
> 
> It was a disgrace.  Fox is an odious network.  No wonder so many of Rupert Murdock's family is angry.  A sitting president treated that way.  Shameful.
> 
> *But what to you expect from Fox, a dirty, treasonous, anti American Network* and the Republican Party, a party of 8 years of destruction, lies and failure.  Oh well?
Click to expand...


Bret had to interrupt Barry as Barry tends to get diarreha of the mouth when place in front of a microphone or camera.   Bret was outstanding.

Are you my daughter's Media Ethics teacher?  Cause that is the shit the teacher spews each and every class.


----------



## slackjawed

uscitizen said:


> Titanic Sailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an independent who views Republicans as less of a failure and less harmful to our nation and children's future than Democrats.
> 
> I'd like to throw you and both Parties in prison, and start over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naah just shoot the most corrupt 25% so the rest will straighten up.
Click to expand...


I will go along with that basic idea, but I say we shoot the most corrupt 25%, and imprison 15% of those a little less corrupt. Then the rest might straighten up.


or we could do what my grandfather always advocated, we surround both houses of congress and the white house, drag them out one at a time and hang them.
When we are done, we elect an all-wino government, as long we keep the wine flowing, the winos will have what  they want, and therefore won't steal anything.
The best part about his idea, is that nothing gets done once the winos are in office- the best kind of congress to have, one that does nothing.


----------



## WillowTree

boedicca said:


> I'm not lying.  If you can't explain that to which you have linked, I am certainly not going to go to the trouble of reading it just to explain it to you.



you gotta understand all libtards who are losers will call you a liar, as soon as they utter the "liar" insult you know you've won the battle.


----------



## pete

He said they said well the shit stain said  " .... losing their house or going bankrupt due to health care .." 
So if this plan goes through (just for sake of legacy) we can all quit our jobs?

Last I look whether I have health care or not it has nothing to do with paying my bills.


----------



## Sinatra

The Obama interview only proved the president to be limited in knowledge of the actual process, and entirely beholden to Pelosi and Reid to get this thing done.

His arrogance is but a wall to shield his vast ignorance.

The man is a shmuck...


----------



## SFC Ollie

Zoom-boing said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't they also say the stimuless bill would create jobs, something about shovels and such?  And didn't they say the stimuless is working?  Yet they just passed a jobs bill . . . because the stimuless is working.  Right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stimulus has created jobs and that esitmate of 8% was on the bill before the Rs hacked away at it.
> 
> You see you people continue to lie even when corrected with the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The stimuless is creating jobs, only 1/3 of the money has been spent to date, so they passed another jobs bill . . . because the stimuless is creating jobs.   Have I got that right?
Click to expand...


Sounds about right, I wonder how many of the people on unemployment can understand that.


----------



## Truthmatters

If you or your family dont ever get sick.

There you are being a fact denying republican fool.

The FACTS are that medical bills are still the number one reason for bankruptcy and has been for years now.


----------



## uscitizen

slackjawed said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Titanic Sailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an independent who views Republicans as less of a failure and less harmful to our nation and children's future than Democrats.
> 
> I'd like to throw you and both Parties in prison, and start over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naah just shoot the most corrupt 25% so the rest will straighten up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will go along with that basic idea, but I say we shoot the most corrupt 25%, and imprison 15% of those a little less corrupt. Then the rest might straighten up.
> 
> 
> or we could do what my grandfather always advocated, we surround both houses of congress and the white house, drag them out one at a time and hang them.
> When we are done, we elect an all-wino government, as long we keep the wine flowing, the winos will have what  they want, and therefore won't steal anything.
> The best part about his idea, is that nothing gets done once the winos are in office- the best kind of congress to have, one that does nothing.
Click to expand...


Why I think the Clinton years were pretty good for the average guy.
Both parites were too busy either out to get Clowntoon or protect him to screw us very much.

How about a first step of limiting their sessions?  Maybe 4 per year of 2 weeks each?  Unless an national emergency is declared.


----------



## PatekPhilippe

uscitizen said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what interview you watched? Baier interrupted Obama time and again.  I have never seen a president treated in such a disrespectful manner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama wouldn't let him finish asking his questions, that's why he had to interject himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so Obama knew their game and was playing it against them?
> Good for him.
Click to expand...


After claiming he knew everything that was in his healthcare bill Obama couldn't cite what was in his bill....now how the hell could he have known what alleged game was being played on him?  Get real.


----------



## edthecynic

Truthmatters said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Obama Administration claimed unemployment would peak at 8% if the stimulus bill was passed.
> 
> That is clearly a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a prediction you fool and then the Rs demanded it be shrunk, so you see it was not the bill that was passed that he made that claim on.
> 
> Lie somemore why dont you?
Click to expand...

Not only did the GOP negotiate those cuts under the pretext that they would support the bill, which they didn't, they dragged out the negotiations and stalled passage so long, UE was already over 8% by the time the bill finally passed, which obviously was the GOP plan all along.

Remember, at the time, GOP shill Stuttering LimpTard said outright that he hoped ALL average hard working American "Joes" suffered the loss of their jobs.


----------



## Truthmatters

Pretty much ed


----------



## PatekPhilippe

edthecynic said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Obama Administration claimed unemployment would peak at 8% if the stimulus bill was passed.
> 
> That is clearly a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a prediction you fool and then the Rs demanded it be shrunk, so you see it was not the bill that was passed that he made that claim on.
> 
> Lie somemore why dont you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not only did the GOP negotiate those cuts under the pretext that they would support the bill, which they didn't, they dragged out the negotiations and stalled passage so long, UE was already over 8% by the time the bill finally passed, which obviously was the GOP plan all along.
> 
> Remember, at the time, GOP shill Stuttering LimpTard said outright that he hoped ALL hard working American "Joes" suffered the loss of their jobs.
Click to expand...


Oh yeah...the all powerful Republicans with only 40 votes held up the passage of the Bill...right you stupid ass window licker?


----------



## SFC Ollie

I'm so happy the left loonies know what Limbaugh has to say, otherwise i might never hear about it.

Who listens to talking heads? I prefer to think for myself.


----------



## Truthmatters

You really now are claiming the Rs were NOT being obstructionists?


----------



## Ame®icano

PatekPhilippe said:


> Bret is humiliating Obama in front of millions!!!!!
> 
> Obama claims everyone , EVEN HIMSELF, knows what's in the Bill...BUT WHEN ASKED WHAT'S IN IT OBAMA SAYS
> "Uh...errr...ummm  What are you specifically asking about?
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's back to BLAME BUSH!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Bwa ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha haha


----------



## SFC Ollie

Truthmatters said:


> You really now are claiming the Rs were NOT being obstructionists?



When we have a congress voting on bills that have not been read, and voting on amendments to bills that have not been passed as a routine thing.....

Yes I hope to hell someone is slowing their asses down somehow.


----------



## PatekPhilippe

Truthmatters said:


> You really now are claiming the Rs were NOT being obstructionists?



Are you now claiming that the Democrats can't accomplish a goddam thing?


----------



## Truthmatters

SFC Ollie said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really now are claiming the Rs were NOT being obstructionists?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When we have a congress voting on bills that have not been read, and voting on amendments to bills that have not been passed as a routine thing.....
> 
> Yes I hope to hell someone is slowing their asses down somehow.
Click to expand...


So now you are saying they were being obstructionists?


You people are flat out insane.

You will say anything without even thinking about what you said two seconds ago.


----------



## Truthmatters

Ame®icano;2108485 said:
			
		

> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bret is humiliating Obama in front of millions!!!!!
> 
> Obama claims everyone , EVEN HIMSELF, knows what's in the Bill...BUT WHEN ASKED WHAT'S IN IT OBAMA SAYS
> "Uh...errr...ummm  What are you specifically asking about?
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's back to BLAME BUSH!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Bwa ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha haha
Click to expand...


Dude you have been blaming Clinton and Carter for decades now.

Remember when you idiots tried to claim that 911 was Clintons fault?


----------



## SFC Ollie

Truthmatters said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really now are claiming the Rs were NOT being obstructionists?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When we have a congress voting on bills that have not been read, and voting on amendments to bills that have not been passed as a routine thing.....
> 
> Yes I hope to hell someone is slowing their asses down somehow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you are saying they were being obstructionists?
> 
> 
> You people are flat out insane.
> 
> You will say anything without even thinking about what you said two seconds ago.
Click to expand...


Have you always had this comprehension problem? I said I'm glad someone is slowing them down because of the stupidity we have seen. Who has slowed them down? Their own party..... The Republicans haven't had the power to swat a fly. Dems had a super majority for a whole year and pissed it away. Hopefully in November they will lose their majority, period. If we don't get some fiscal responsibility in Washington soon it may be too late.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Truthmatters said:


> Ame®icano;2108485 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bret is humiliating Obama in front of millions!!!!!
> 
> Obama claims everyone , EVEN HIMSELF, knows what's in the Bill...BUT WHEN ASKED WHAT'S IN IT OBAMA SAYS
> "Uh...errr...ummm  What are you specifically asking about?
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's back to BLAME BUSH!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Bwa ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude you have been blaming Clinton and Carter for decades now.
> 
> Remember when you idiots tried to claim that 911 was Clintons fault?
Click to expand...


I blame Carter for the entire Middle East mess. never blamed Clinton or Bush for 9-11. I did blame Clinton for his taste in women though.


----------



## WillowTree

Truthmatters said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really now are claiming the Rs were NOT being obstructionists?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When we have a congress voting on bills that have not been read, and voting on amendments to bills that have not been passed as a routine thing.....
> 
> Yes I hope to hell someone is slowing their asses down somehow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you are saying they were being obstructionists?
> 
> 
> You people are flat out insane.
> 
> You will say anything without even thinking about what you said two seconds ago.
Click to expand...






I don't know why you bother wit us,,, do ewe?


----------



## edthecynic

PatekPhilippe said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a prediction you fool and then the Rs demanded it be shrunk, so you see it was not the bill that was passed that he made that claim on.
> 
> Lie somemore why dont you?
> 
> 
> 
> Not only did the GOP negotiate those cuts under the pretext that they would support the bill, which they didn't, they dragged out the negotiations and stalled passage so long, UE was already over 8% by the time the bill finally passed, which obviously was the GOP plan all along.
> 
> Remember, at the time, GOP shill Stuttering LimpTard said outright that he hoped ALL hard working American "Joes" suffered the loss of their jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah...the all powerful Republicans with only 40 votes held up the passage of the Bill...right you stupid ass window licker?
Click to expand...

I like your self-portrait. 

Arlen Specter didn't switch parties until more than 2 months AFTER the stimulus package passed so, contrary to you mindless ignorant misinformed revisionists, the GOP had 41 votes at the time.


----------



## PatekPhilippe

edthecynic said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only did the GOP negotiate those cuts under the pretext that they would support the bill, which they didn't, they dragged out the negotiations and stalled passage so long, UE was already over 8% by the time the bill finally passed, which obviously was the GOP plan all along.
> 
> Remember, at the time, GOP shill Stuttering LimpTard said outright that he hoped ALL hard working American "Joes" suffered the loss of their jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah...the all powerful Republicans with only 40 votes held up the passage of the Bill...right you stupid ass window licker?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like your self-portrait.
> 
> Arlen Specter didn't switch parties until more than 2 months AFTER the stimulus package passed so, contrary to you mindless ignorant misinformed revisionists, the GOP had 41 votes at the time.
Click to expand...


So that's the excuse your using now....you ARE a retard....I rest my case.


----------



## edthecynic

PatekPhilippe said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah...the all powerful Republicans with only 40 votes held up the passage of the Bill...right you stupid ass window licker?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like your self-portrait.
> 
> Arlen Specter didn't switch parties until more than 2 months AFTER the stimulus package passed so, contrary to you mindless ignorant misinformed revisionists, the GOP had 41 votes at the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that's the excuse your using now....you ARE a retard....I rest my case.
Click to expand...

You had NO case to rest, MORON.


----------



## Misty

uscitizen said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what interview you watched? Baier interrupted Obama time and again.  I have never seen a president treated in such a disrespectful manner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama wouldn't let him finish asking his questions, that's why he had to interject himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so Obama knew their game and was playing it against them?
> Good for him.
Click to expand...


Obama basically admitted that the will of the people means nothing and that the way we pass bills is crap. 


OBAMA: I do. I'm confident it will pass. And the reason I'm confident that it's going to pass is because it's the right thing to do.

 Look, on a whole host of these measures, whether it's health care, whether it was fixing the financial system, whether it's making sure that we passed the Recovery Act, I knew these things might not be popular, but I was absolutely positive that they were the right thing to do and that, over time, we would be vindicated in having made those tough decisions.

I think health care is exactly the same thing. We  I've got a whole bunch of portraits of presidents around here, starting with Teddy Roosevelt, who tried to do this and didn't get it done. The reason that it needs to be done is not its affect on the presidency. It has to do with how it's going to affect ordinary people who right now are desperately in need of help."


----------



## rdean

PatekPhilippe said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a prediction you fool and then the Rs demanded it be shrunk, so you see it was not the bill that was passed that he made that claim on.
> 
> Lie somemore why dont you?
> 
> 
> 
> Not only did the GOP negotiate those cuts under the pretext that they would support the bill, which they didn't, they dragged out the negotiations and stalled passage so long, UE was already over 8% by the time the bill finally passed, which obviously was the GOP plan all along.
> 
> Remember, at the time, GOP shill Stuttering LimpTard said outright that he hoped ALL hard working American "Joes" suffered the loss of their jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah...the all powerful Republicans with only 40 votes held up the passage of the Bill...right you stupid ass window licker?
Click to expand...


Are those "teeth" or unpopped corn?  Got to be a Republican without health care.


----------



## Misty

more from Obama 

"We know that this is going to reduce the deficit by over a trillion dollars. So you've got a good package, in terms of substance. I don't spend a lot of time worrying about what the procedural rules are in the House or the Senate."


----------



## SFC Ollie

Misty said:


> "We know that this is going to reduce the deficit by over a trillion dollars. So you've got a good package, in terms of substance. I don't spend a lot of time worrying about what the procedural rules are in the House or the Senate.



If he said all that we know he's lying.


----------



## PatekPhilippe

rdean said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only did the GOP negotiate those cuts under the pretext that they would support the bill, which they didn't, they dragged out the negotiations and stalled passage so long, UE was already over 8% by the time the bill finally passed, which obviously was the GOP plan all along.
> 
> Remember, at the time, GOP shill Stuttering LimpTard said outright that he hoped ALL hard working American "Joes" suffered the loss of their jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah...the all powerful Republicans with only 40 votes held up the passage of the Bill...right you stupid ass window licker?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are those "teeth" or unpopped corn?  Got to be a Republican without health care.
Click to expand...


you forgot what your Dad looked like I see.....


----------



## Political Junky

rdean said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only did the GOP negotiate those cuts under the pretext that they would support the bill, which they didn't, they dragged out the negotiations and stalled passage so long, UE was already over 8% by the time the bill finally passed, which obviously was the GOP plan all along.
> 
> Remember, at the time, GOP shill Stuttering LimpTard said outright that he hoped ALL hard working American "Joes" suffered the loss of their jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah...the all powerful Republicans with only 40 votes held up the passage of the Bill...right you stupid ass window licker?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are those "teeth" or unpopped corn?  Got to be a Republican without health care.
Click to expand...

And he "don't need no damn health care".


----------



## Zoom-boing

Misty said:


> more from Obama
> 
> "*We know that this is going to reduce the deficit by over a trillion dollars.* So you've got a good package, in terms of substance. I don't spend a lot of time worrying about what the procedural rules are in the House or the Senate."



He lies.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zPxMZ1WdINs]YouTube - Paul Ryan: Hiding Spending Doesn't Reduce Spending[/ame]



> The issue with backloading spending isn't that it hides deficit spending; it's that it hides the full cost of the bill, thus making it politically viable. When early drafts of health care reform rang up at around $1.6 trillion, Washington underwent a massive freakout; it became clear that passing a bill that kind of price tag was almost certainly impossible. So Obama gave Congress a target of "around $900 billion" for the bill, and *one of the ways the lower figure was achieved was by starting the taxes revenue mechanisms immediately but holding off on implementing the benefits. That allowed for the Senate bill's politically convenient $850 billion score while disguising the fact that true cost of a full ten years of the bill's programs is actually more like $1.8 trillion (and that's not counting the trillion-plus in additional costs imposed by an individual mandate*).
> 
> And I said, "Look, there's no. Effing. Way. You can actually solve this damn Chinese finger puzzle."Meanwhile, *Orszag fails to address the relevant criticisms made by deficit neutrality skeptics. First is that the bill's supporters double count the Medicare savings. According to a December report by Orszag's trusted arbiter, the CBO, the bill will either reduce the deficit or extend the solvency of Medicare, not both. (And for what it's worth, Medicare's chief actuary agrees.*) Yet as recently as March 10&#8212;yesterday&#8212;Obama was claiming that his health care plan would "help ensure Medicare&#8217;s solvency for an additional decade." Great! But according to the CBO, that means the bill won't actually cut the deficit.
> 
> The other problem is that, in an effort to elicit a better score for the bill, the "doc fix"&#8212;an expensive, unfunded change in the way doctor's Medicare payments are made&#8212;was excluded from the bill. So, as scored, the bill assumes that there will be a massive cut in Medicare payments to doctors that almost certainly will not occur.
> 
> The liberal argument for this is that the doc fix would have to be passed no matter what, so it shouldn't count towards the health care bill's score. Maybe so, but that's not what House Democrats thought when they drew up their initial draft of the legislation. And Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid was more than willing to hold the fix over doctors' heads in order to ensure that they would support the Democrats' reform legislation.
> 
> *And what does our good friend the CBO say? Well, if you enact the doc fix in conjunction with Obama's health care overhaul, it adds $89 billion to the deficit over the first ten years*.



The White House Kindly Requests You Do Not Refer to Its Health Care Budget Gimmicks as "Gimmicks" - Hit & Run : Reason Magazine

How much was Medicare projected to cost at the startup?  How much does Medicare cost today?



> Medicare (hospital insurance). In 1965, as Congress considered legislation to establish a
> national Medicare program, the House Ways and Means Committee estimated that the hospital
> insurance portion of the program, Part A, would cost about $9 billion annually by 1990.v Actual
> Part A spending in 1990 was $67 billion.vi The actuary who provided the original cost estimates
> acknowledged in 1994 that, even after conservatively discounting for the unexpectedly high
> inflation rates of the early &#8216;70s and other factors, &#8220;*the actual [Part A] experience was 165%
> higher than the estimate.*&#8221;vii
> 
> Medicare (entire program). In 1967, the House Ways and Means Committee predicted that the
> new Medicare program, launched the previous year,* would cost about $12 billion in 1990. viii
> Actual Medicare spending in 1990 was $110 billion*&#8212;*off by nearly a factor of 10.*ix



http://jec.senate.gov/republicans/p...orm_Cost_Estimates_Reliable__July_31_2009.pdf

Whatever the numbers are, they are bunk.  We all know the cost will be much, much greater.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Yurt said:


> could you link to the interview, thanks



Fox News Exclusive: President Obama - Video - FoxNews.com

He is a babbling  fool.
Right out of  the box he  wont answer  a question.
Fox News Exclusive: President Obama - Video - FoxNews.com
FNC Exclusive: President Obama - Video - FoxNews.com


----------



## PatekPhilippe

> "We know that this is going to reduce the deficit by over a trillion dollars....."


Obama is an out and out LIAR!!!!  That was the first faux pas he said during that interview and the second statement that made me say "WHAT THE FUCK!!!!" was this....

"We are not trying to transform one sixth of the economy in one felled swoop."  Beck...all of them were right....this fucking ass of a President want's to take over the economy of America and this is the first step.


----------



## PatekPhilippe

What the American people do not realize and the dishonest MSM does not report is this simple fact...

The taxes will begin to be collected immediately if this Bill passes and will be spent on everything BUT HEALTHCARE for the next 4 years....then when government run healthcare begins to kick in the country will have to go on another borrowing spree from the Chinese and the Russians.  This will make the National Debt predictions come true.  The debt will go from 11 trillion to 20 trillion + on Obama's 4 year watch....what a pathetic legacy this fucking loser from Chicago will leave our kids.....


> "The government knows what's best for you....now give us 70% of your income so it can be redistributed to all of our citizens who are too fucking lazy to work."


----------



## Political Junky

PatekPhilippe said:


> "We know that this is going to reduce the deficit by over a trillion dollars....."
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is an out and out LIAR!!!!  That was the first faux pas he said during that interview and the second statement that made me say "WHAT THE FUCK!!!!" was this....
> 
> "We are not trying to transform one sixth of the economy in one felled swoop."  Beck...all of them were right....this fucking ass of a President want's to take over the economy of America and this is the first step.
Click to expand...

Can you show that to be wrong? Link?


----------



## Article 15

Y'all are a bunch of partisan nitwits.


----------



## Political Junky

Check out the video, showing the interruptions by Baier.

Obama Fox News Interview: Bret Baier Interrupts Obama (VIDEO)


----------



## CaféAuLait

I have not read this whole thread so if this had been posted already and is a repeat-- forgive me for the duplicate.

Obama says the same as Pelosi 

'By the time the vote has taken place --not only will I know what is in bill, but you'll know what is in it-- because it will be posted and everyone is going to be able to evaluate it on the merits'.

Start watching at 9.30

http://video.foxnews.com/v/4113576/fox-news-exclusive-president-obama/?playlist_id=87249


How can he push this as something he knows we need for the past several weeks and year --from state to state-- when he is not sure what is in the bill?


----------



## Misty

And Obama is lying when he says Teddy Roosevelt tried to get healthcare reform. 

Roosevelt ran as a progressive for a third term after a four year break and healthcare was one of his platforms but he lost so he never really tried to pass healthcare reform.


----------



## Oldandtired

Obama did not allow for an interview on Fox. An interview is all about answering the questions asked. He did not.

I wonder if Obama would have gotten a job at McDonalds if he interveiwed the way he interviewed with Brett.

*Employer*:  "So Barak, tell us about you tenure at Burger King"

*Obama*: "Well, I believe I can flip a burger as well as the best of them"

*Employer*:  "Did you flip burgers at Burger King?"

*Obama *:   "Let me answer the question and stop interrupting me. I can flip a Burger with my eyes closed. I am confident you will see the advantages of my flipping burgers once you hire me"

*Employer*:  "But did you flip them at Burger King?"

*Obama*:  "If you would stop interrupting me, I will answer the question. Many people flip burgers at Burger King and I am confident that I can out flip anyone of them"

*Employer*: But, I again ask, did you flip them at Burger KIng?"

*Obama*:  "I answered the question already, but not the way you want it answered; but I already gave you my answer."


Nope...he couldnt even get a job at McDonalds with that style of interviewing.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

PatekPhilippe said:


> I just caught snippets of the interview...Obama is the consumate ass and is one arrogant, elitist turd.  All he did was answer Bret Baier's questions with generalities and DNC talking points.
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen...we have a tyrant for a president.


The first and only time I turned off Fox and refused to watch.


----------



## Claudette

I watched the interview.

I never saw such backing and filling and two stepping in my life. 

Baiere tried to pin him down. To actually get him to  answer a question but Barry Boy wasn't really interested in answering. He tried to go into his 2 and 3 minute campaign mode answers and Brett kept jumping in to try for the  answer. 

Ol'BO seemed positively defensive most of the time.  His answers on the process was just mind blowing. He doesn't care how he gets his HC bs passed??? I thought he wanted and up or down vote. At least thats what he said over the weekend. Jeeze. 

Wonder if we'll see Barry on Fox again. He sure didnt' seem to be enjoying himself at this interview.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

CaféAuLait;2109119 said:
			
		

> I have not read this whole thread so if this had been posted already and is a repeat-- forgive me for the duplicate.
> 
> Obama says the same as Pelosi
> 
> 'By the time the vote has taken place --not only will I know what is in bill, but you'll know what is in it-- because it will be posted and everyone is going to be able to evaluate it on the merits'.
> 
> Start watching at 9.30
> 
> Fox News Exclusive: President Obama - Video - FoxNews.com
> 
> 
> How can he push this as something he knows we need for the past several weeks and year --from state to state-- when he is not sure what is in the bill?


Because he really doesn't care if the Bill has any provisions in it that addresses health care.  He just wants to exercise the power it will give him over us and our day to day lives.  If some special group decides Twinkies are bad for you and they've contributed significantly to Obama's campaign, the government will shut down the Twinkie factory and order us not to eat them or be fined or jailed.

That's the power he's looking for and the Democratic Congress is about to give it to him.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

Political Junky said:


> Check out the video, showing the interruptions by Baier.
> 
> Obama Fox News Interview: Bret Baier Interrupts Obama (VIDEO)


Obama was filibustering.


----------



## Murf76

AvgGuyIA said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the video, showing the interruptions by Baier.
> 
> Obama Fox News Interview: Bret Baier Interrupts Obama (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> 
> Obama was filibustering.
Click to expand...


Exactly.  He does it all the time.  Instead of answering questions, he tries to pull up a soapbox and do his speech du jour.  All he wanted was an opportunity to tick off his talking points.  Bret didn't let him get away with it.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Political Junky said:


> Check out the video, showing the interruptions by Baier.
> 
> Obama Fox News Interview: Bret Baier Interrupts Obama (VIDEO)



Interruptions to try to get actual answers to the questions instead of Obamas campaign speech?


----------



## SFC Ollie

Obama was trying to do what he does best, campaign. Fortunately anyone with any common sense saw right through it and knows that he didn't answer the questions because he doesn't have the answers. "We will see"  If it wasn't so tragic it would be laughable.


----------



## rightwinger

Baier is an amateur working on a propaganda network

Does anyone expect anything better to come out of him? Obama knew the tactic Fox would use against him, ask a question and then attack before you can answer it

One of the most pathetic interviews of a president ever.... but typical from a propaganda tool


----------



## Oldandtired

rightwinger said:


> Baier is an amateur working on a propaganda network
> 
> Does anyone expect anything better to come out of him? Obama knew the tactic Fox would use against him, ask a question and then attack before you can answer it
> 
> One of the most pathetic interviews of a president ever.... but typical from a propaganda tool



Really?

So tell me....what are Obama's sentiments about the Slaughter maneuver...and reconciliation...and the "deem, not vote" scenario?

And please, give it to me in his words. Show me he answered the question.


----------



## Nonelitist

rightwinger said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised Fox did not cut away mid interview
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad they didn't....America needs to see what sort of asshole they really elected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have a quasi-news network devoting 24-7 coverage to try to prove that
Click to expand...


You need to learn, you little shitbottle, that Fox News is some news and alot of commentary.
You can't find them lying in their news.  You disagree with their commentary, but commentary isn't news.


----------



## rightwinger

Nonelitist said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad they didn't....America needs to see what sort of asshole they really elected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a quasi-news network devoting 24-7 coverage to try to prove that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to learn, you little shitbottle, that Fox News is some news and alot of commentary.
> You can't find them lying in their news.  You disagree with their commentary, but commentary isn't news.
Click to expand...


Foxnews is a propaganda network that only shitbottles take seriously. They are run by a rightwing Nixon aide who enforces his political agenda on the network.
Fox gave up being a legitimate news network with journalistic standards a long time ago. 

Fox is the "Professional Wrestling" of news networks


----------



## Murf76

rightwinger said:


> Baier is an amateur working on a propaganda network
> 
> Does anyone expect anything better to come out of him? Obama knew the tactic Fox would use against him, ask a question and then attack before you can answer it
> 
> One of the most pathetic interviews of a president ever.... but typical from a propaganda tool



Nope.  Obama sat down with an obvious attitude and ZERO intention of doing an honest interview and ANSWERING THE QUESTIONS he was asked.  Instead, he launches into his talking points, (which btw are easily recognizable for those of us who have been following along), and burns air time so as to not have to deal with more questions.... filibustering the interviewer as usual.


I'm flabbergasted that you people continue to defend this guy when it's CLEAR that he is driven by agenda rather than honesty.  
If this bill was what it's supposed to be, there wouldn't be a single question that he'd hesitate to answer in all candor.


----------



## del

rightwinger said:


> Baier is an amateur working on a propaganda network
> 
> Does anyone expect anything better to come out of him? Obama knew the tactic Fox would use against him, ask a question and then attack before you can answer it
> 
> *One of the most pathetic interviews of a president ever*.... but typical from a propaganda tool



it certainly was, but there wasn't much to work with either.


----------



## hboats

I loved how he said something along the lines of:

We'll see how they vote, a yes vote is a vote for health care reform, a no vote is a vote against health care reform.

When actually it's not the case, a no vote is a vote against THIS health care reform, not against health care reform.

Rick


----------



## Oldandtired

Oldandtired said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Baier is an amateur working on a propaganda network
> 
> Does anyone expect anything better to come out of him? Obama knew the tactic Fox would use against him, ask a question and then attack before you can answer it
> 
> One of the most pathetic interviews of a president ever.... but typical from a propaganda tool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> So tell me....what are Obama's sentiments about the Slaughter maneuver...and reconciliation...and the "deem, not vote" scenario?
> 
> And please, give it to me in his words. Show me he answered the question.
Click to expand...


Interesting RW....you did not respond to my question in an effort to legitimize your post.

Why?


----------



## hboats

Oldandtired said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Baier is an amateur working on a propaganda network
> 
> Does anyone expect anything better to come out of him? Obama knew the tactic Fox would use against him, ask a question and then attack before you can answer it
> 
> One of the most pathetic interviews of a president ever.... but typical from a propaganda tool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> So tell me....what are Obama's sentiments about the Slaughter maneuver...and reconciliation...and the "deem, not vote" scenario?
> 
> And please, give it to me in his words. Show me he answered the question.
Click to expand...


I wouldn't hold out much hope of seeing an answer to your questions.  Just like our esteemed President did in his interview, rightwinger will duck and dodge so he doesn't have to answer the question.

Rick


----------



## SFC Ollie

rightwinger said:


> Baier is an amateur working on a propaganda network
> 
> Does anyone expect anything better to come out of him? Obama knew the tactic Fox would use against him, ask a question and then attack before you can answer it
> 
> One of the most pathetic interviews of a president ever.... but typical from a propaganda tool



LOL He never answered any questions. He campaigned. AGAIN!


----------



## Oldandtired

hboats said:


> I loved how he said something along the lines of:
> 
> We'll see how they vote, a yes vote is a vote for health care reform, a no vote is a vote against health care reform.
> 
> When actually it's not the case, a no vote is a vote against THIS health care reform, not against health care reform.
> 
> Rick



Actually, I believe he lied when he said:

"a no vote was a vote for the status quo"

That was an outright lie for everyone...including those in his own party that are against what they believe is in the bill. And yes, I say what they believe because we dont have a freaking clue what will be in it.


----------



## rightwinger

Oldandtired said:


> hboats said:
> 
> 
> 
> I loved how he said something along the lines of:
> 
> We'll see how they vote, a yes vote is a vote for health care reform, a no vote is a vote against health care reform.
> 
> When actually it's not the case, a no vote is a vote against THIS health care reform, not against health care reform.
> 
> Rick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I believe he lied when he said:
> 
> "a no vote was a vote for the status quo"
> 
> That was an outright lie for everyone...including those in his own party that are against what they believe is in the bill. And yes, I say what they believe because we dont have a freaking clue what will be in it.
Click to expand...


"a no vote was a vote for the status quo"

The most accurate statement in the whole interview. A no vote is a vote for the status quo, just like a no vote was in 1993.

If anyone actually believes the Republicans are willing to actually participate in revising healthcare if only we "start over" they are just plain gullible.

Tearing up this bill and starting over means another 20 years before we get to attack the issue again. More rightwing stalling until they get a chance to kill it.

Same thing they did in 1993


----------



## hboats

rightwinger said:


> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hboats said:
> 
> 
> 
> I loved how he said something along the lines of:
> 
> We'll see how they vote, a yes vote is a vote for health care reform, a no vote is a vote against health care reform.
> 
> When actually it's not the case, a no vote is a vote against THIS health care reform, not against health care reform.
> 
> Rick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I believe he lied when he said:
> 
> "a no vote was a vote for the status quo"
> 
> That was an outright lie for everyone...including those in his own party that are against what they believe is in the bill. And yes, I say what they believe because we dont have a freaking clue what will be in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "a no vote was a vote for the status quo"
> 
> The most accurate statement in the whole interview. A no vote is a vote for the status quo, just like a no vote was in 1993.
> 
> If anyone actually believes the Republicans are willing to actually participate in revising healthcare if only we "start over" they are just plain gullible.
> 
> Tearing up this bill and starting over means another 20 years before we get to attack the issue again. More rightwing stalling until they get a chance to kill it.
> 
> Same thing they did in 1993
Click to expand...


Why are you skipping certain posts?  Can't answer them either?

Rick


----------



## VaYank5150

PatekPhilippe said:


> I just caught snippets of the interview...Obama is the consumate ass and is one arrogant, elitist turd.  All he did was answer Bret Baier's questions with generalities and DNC talking points.
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen...we have a tyrant for a president.




Need some cheese with that whine??


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

The guy sounded  pretty lame .This was his big closing  and he couldn't sell it.


----------



## Oldandtired

rightwinger said:


> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hboats said:
> 
> 
> 
> I loved how he said something along the lines of:
> 
> We'll see how they vote, a yes vote is a vote for health care reform, a no vote is a vote against health care reform.
> 
> When actually it's not the case, a no vote is a vote against THIS health care reform, not against health care reform.
> 
> Rick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I believe he lied when he said:
> 
> "a no vote was a vote for the status quo"
> 
> That was an outright lie for everyone...including those in his own party that are against what they believe is in the bill. And yes, I say what they believe because we dont have a freaking clue what will be in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "a no vote was a vote for the status quo"
> 
> The most accurate statement in the whole interview. A no vote is a vote for the status quo, just like a no vote was in 1993.
> 
> If anyone actually believes the Republicans are willing to actually participate in revising healthcare if only we "start over" they are just plain gullible.
> 
> Tearing up this bill and starting over means another 20 years before we get to attack the issue again. More rightwing stalling until they get a chance to kill it.
> 
> Same thing they did in 1993
Click to expand...


Yeah...dam thoise right to life, fiscally conservative and far left leaning democrats. A no vote from them is a vote for the status quo.

RW....do you think before you post or just post?

And why wont you answer my question....?

If Obama answered Bretts questions...what are his sentiments on the Slaughter Maneuver, and the "deem not vote" scenario?

What does connecticut get in the bill?

Afterall, these were questions submitted by Amerricans.....not thought up by Fox News....

So exactly what were his answers?


----------



## PatekPhilippe

rightwinger said:


> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hboats said:
> 
> 
> 
> I loved how he said something along the lines of:
> 
> We'll see how they vote, a yes vote is a vote for health care reform, a no vote is a vote against health care reform.
> 
> When actually it's not the case, a no vote is a vote against THIS health care reform, not against health care reform.
> 
> Rick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I believe he lied when he said:
> 
> "a no vote was a vote for the status quo"
> 
> That was an outright lie for everyone...including those in his own party that are against what they believe is in the bill. And yes, I say what they believe because we dont have a freaking clue what will be in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "a no vote was a vote for the status quo"
Click to expand...


Wrong.  A "no vote" was a vote to kill this bullshit union kickback plan.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Just saw a montage of the interview.

He seriously is an arrogant lil' prick.

It's like he just can't give a straight answer to anything.

He's toast come '12. His elitist attitude is wearing thin with many people.


----------



## Oldandtired

PatekPhilippe said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I believe he lied when he said:
> 
> "a no vote was a vote for the status quo"
> 
> That was an outright lie for everyone...including those in his own party that are against what they believe is in the bill. And yes, I say what they believe because we dont have a freaking clue what will be in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "a no vote was a vote for the status quo"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.  A "no vote" was a vote to kill this bullshit union kickback plan.
Click to expand...


Yes....true.....but maybe RW will see how Obama uses his gift of the english language to misrepresent the truth.

Afterall...he took Obama's answer as fact.....not using his own brain to realize that the far left democrats will vote no BECUSE IT DOES NOT DO ENOUGH...

Obama plays his followers for fools....and his followers are OK with this.


----------



## VaYank5150

Wicked Jester said:


> Just saw a montage of the interview.
> 
> He seriously is an arrogant lil' prick.
> 
> It's like he just can't give a straight answer to anything.
> 
> He's toast come '12. His elitist attitude is wearing thin with many people.



Not many people...just trailer trash like you...


----------



## Oldandtired

VaYank5150 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just saw a montage of the interview.
> 
> He seriously is an arrogant lil' prick.
> 
> It's like he just can't give a straight answer to anything.
> 
> He's toast come '12. His elitist attitude is wearing thin with many people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not many people...just trailer trash like you...
Click to expand...


OK VaY...

It was an interview. Interviewer asks, interviewee answers.

So please tell me...I must have missed it...

What are Obama's sentiments on the Slaughter maneuver? Reconciliation? Deem and not vote?
What does Connecticut get in the bill?

Those questions were asked...several times...

What were his answers?


----------



## hboats

Oldandtired said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> "a no vote was a vote for the status quo"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  A "no vote" was a vote to kill this bullshit union kickback plan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes....true.....but maybe RW will see how Obama uses his gift of the english language to misrepresent the truth.
> 
> Afterall...he took Obama's answer as fact.....not using his own brain to realize that the far left democrats will vote no BECUSE IT DOES NOT DO ENOUGH...
> 
> Obama plays his followers for fools....and his followers are OK with this.
Click to expand...


Did we watch two different interviews?



> ...he took Obama's answer as fact...



I didn't see Obama give an answer to any of the questions asked.

Rick


----------



## Wicked Jester

VaYank5150 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just saw a montage of the interview.
> 
> He seriously is an arrogant lil' prick.
> 
> It's like he just can't give a straight answer to anything.
> 
> He's toast come '12. His elitist attitude is wearing thin with many people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not many people...just trailer trash like you...
Click to expand...

Go look at the polls, dumbass. He's basically lost the independents who voted for him. Without 'em, the incompetent lil' moron is toast!


----------



## Oldandtired

hboats said:


> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  A "no vote" was a vote to kill this bullshit union kickback plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes....true.....but maybe RW will see how Obama uses his gift of the english language to misrepresent the truth.
> 
> Afterall...he took Obama's answer as fact.....not using his own brain to realize that the far left democrats will vote no BECUSE IT DOES NOT DO ENOUGH...
> 
> Obama plays his followers for fools....and his followers are OK with this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did we watch two different interviews?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...he took Obama's answer as fact...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't see Obama give an answer to any of the questions asked.
> 
> Rick
Click to expand...


I used the word "answer" instead of "statement"..

I was referring to the statement that a vote no for healthcare is a vote for the status quo.

That was a lie.

It is not...expecially for the many demcorats that want to vote no....Some of them becuase they want MORE in the bill.

But RW agreed that a vote no was a vote for the status quo.

I wonder if those far left democrats will appreciate Obama saying that they want the status quo.


----------



## hboats

Oldandtired said:


> hboats said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes....true.....but maybe RW will see how Obama uses his gift of the english language to misrepresent the truth.
> 
> Afterall...he took Obama's answer as fact.....not using his own brain to realize that the far left democrats will vote no BECUSE IT DOES NOT DO ENOUGH...
> 
> Obama plays his followers for fools....and his followers are OK with this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did we watch two different interviews?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...he took Obama's answer as fact...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't see Obama give an answer to any of the questions asked.
> 
> Rick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used the word "answer" instead of "statement"..
> 
> I was referring to the statement that a vote no for healthcare is a vote for the status quo.
> 
> That was a lie.
> 
> It is not...expecially for the many demcorats that want to vote no....Some of them becuase they want MORE in the bill.
> 
> But RW agreed that a vote no was a vote for the status quo.
> 
> I wonder if those far left democrats will appreciate Obama saying that they want the status quo.
Click to expand...


I know, I was just giving you a hard time over your choice of the word "answer."

Rick


----------



## Some Guy

Oldandtired said:


> Actually, I believe he lied when he said:
> 
> "a no vote was a vote for the status quo"
> 
> That was an outright lie for everyone...including those in his own party that are against what they believe is in the bill. And yes, I say what they believe because we dont have a freaking clue what will be in it.


Not necessarily an outright lie, just an opinion.  I'm sure it's fact for some people as they legitimately don't want any health care reform, but i would have to believe that most people want some kinds of reform.

What i think it was? ...a scare tactic, in a way.  Obama is basically drawing the battle lines with a comment like that; either you're with him or you're against him, and he's banking on democrats thinking "oh no, i don't want to go against Obama."

So basically, they don't have enough votes on the merit of the bill alone so Obama and Pelosi are trying everything possible to scrounge enough votes for this bill so it passes via any means necessary, but we already knew that.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Oldandtired said:


> hboats said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes....true.....but maybe RW will see how Obama uses his gift of the english language to misrepresent the truth.
> 
> Afterall...he took Obama's answer as fact.....not using his own brain to realize that the far left democrats will vote no BECUSE IT DOES NOT DO ENOUGH...
> 
> Obama plays his followers for fools....and his followers are OK with this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did we watch two different interviews?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...he took Obama's answer as fact...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't see Obama give an answer to any of the questions asked.
> 
> Rick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used the word "answer" instead of "statement"..
> 
> I was referring to the statement that a vote no for healthcare is a vote for the status quo.
> 
> That was a lie.
> 
> It is not...expecially for the many demcorats that want to vote no....Some of them becuase they want MORE in the bill.
> 
> But RW agreed that a vote no was a vote for the status quo.
> 
> I wonder if those far left democrats will appreciate Obama saying that they want the status quo.
Click to expand...

His desperation to pass this ridiculous bill has obviously led him to the last act of trying to GUILT dem's into a yes vote.

This bill, whether it passes or not, is the political death of Barack Obama. And it looked yesterday as though it is seriously sinking in with him.


----------



## manu1959

Truthmatters said:


> Titanic Sailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, the White House finally realized they screwed up, and that more Democrats and independents watch Fox than any other outlet. I saw snippets, Obama wouldn't budge, he is stuck on the lies and the propaganda, and we can't get the truth from him, or his supporters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name ONE lie
Click to expand...


hawaiian earthquake....


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

One thing for sure, Obama can't handle a question other than something along the lines of "what do you think of the L.A. Lakers"?

This guy's the most thin-skinned thing I've ever seen.


----------



## PatekPhilippe

manu1959 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Titanic Sailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, the White House finally realized they screwed up, and that more Democrats and independents watch Fox than any other outlet. I saw snippets, Obama wouldn't budge, he is stuck on the lies and the propaganda, and we can't get the truth from him, or his supporters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name ONE lie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hawaiian earthquake....
Click to expand...


Actually Chad Rowan was stomping around his home in Nanakuli...causing a 6.2 temblor that caused the local shave ice joint to cave in....truly a national emergency.


----------



## Oldandtired

hboats said:


> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hboats said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did we watch two different interviews?
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see Obama give an answer to any of the questions asked.
> 
> Rick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the word "answer" instead of "statement"..
> 
> I was referring to the statement that a vote no for healthcare is a vote for the status quo.
> 
> That was a lie.
> 
> It is not...expecially for the many demcorats that want to vote no....Some of them becuase they want MORE in the bill.
> 
> But RW agreed that a vote no was a vote for the status quo.
> 
> I wonder if those far left democrats will appreciate Obama saying that they want the status quo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know, I was just giving you a hard time over your choice of the word "answer."
> 
> Rick
Click to expand...


Yeah...well....uh....
A 67 mustang in yellow?

Uh...that is a 67 mustang isnt it?


----------



## hboats

Oldandtired said:


> hboats said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used the word "answer" instead of "statement"..
> 
> I was referring to the statement that a vote no for healthcare is a vote for the status quo.
> 
> That was a lie.
> 
> It is not...expecially for the many demcorats that want to vote no....Some of them becuase they want MORE in the bill.
> 
> But RW agreed that a vote no was a vote for the status quo.
> 
> I wonder if those far left democrats will appreciate Obama saying that they want the status quo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I was just giving you a hard time over your choice of the word "answer."
> 
> Rick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah...well....uh....
> A 67 mustang in yellow?
> 
> Uh...that is a 67 mustang isnt it?
Click to expand...


Sorry, you need to get your facts straight.  It's a 65 Mustang (actually a 64.5 because it was built in the first week of production).

Rick


----------



## Oldandtired

Oldandtired said:


> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just saw a montage of the interview.
> 
> He seriously is an arrogant lil' prick.
> 
> It's like he just can't give a straight answer to anything.
> 
> He's toast come '12. His elitist attitude is wearing thin with many people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not many people...just trailer trash like you...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK VaY...
> 
> It was an interview. Interviewer asks, interviewee answers.
> 
> So please tell me...I must have missed it...
> 
> What are Obama's sentiments on the Slaughter maneuver? Reconciliation? Deem and not vote?
> What does Connecticut get in the bill?
> 
> Those questions were asked...several times...
> 
> What were his answers?
Click to expand...


Well...

That is now two people that criticized those that criticized how Obama did not answer questions that refused to back up what they said.

VaY and RW....why did you noticebaly avoid answering the questions:

What are Obama's sentiments on the Slaughter maneuver? Reconciliation? Deem and not vote?
What does Connecticut get in the bill?

These were questions asked of Obama through Brett but submitted by everyday Americans...and surely answers they deserve to know...and questions that were asked several times....

So please...if Obama answered the questions....what were his answers?

If he did not answer the questions, why are you OK with this and actually defending him?

Do you believe that we, Americans, should not ask questions of our government?


----------



## Oldandtired

hboats said:


> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hboats said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I was just giving you a hard time over your choice of the word "answer."
> 
> Rick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...well....uh....
> A 67 mustang in yellow?
> 
> Uh...that is a 67 mustang isnt it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, you need to get your facts straight.  It's a 65 Mustang (actually a 64.5 because it was built in the first week of production).
> 
> Rick
Click to expand...


I originally thought it was a 66....but then I did not want to look foolish and second guessed myself and said 67...and I looked foolish non the less.

Is it still all stock?


----------



## hboats

Oldandtired said:


> hboats said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...well....uh....
> A 67 mustang in yellow?
> 
> Uh...that is a 67 mustang isnt it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, you need to get your facts straight.  It's a 65 Mustang (actually a 64.5 because it was built in the first week of production).
> 
> Rick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I originally thought it was a 66....but then I did not want to look foolish and second guessed myself and said 67...and I looked foolish non the less.
> 
> Is it still all stock?
Click to expand...


It's stock except for the exterior color.  I don't know why the previous owner painted it yellow, but it'll soon be going back to it's original color, which was poppy red.

Rick


----------



## Oldandtired

hboats said:


> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hboats said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, you need to get your facts straight.  It's a 65 Mustang (actually a 64.5 because it was built in the first week of production).
> 
> Rick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I originally thought it was a 66....but then I did not want to look foolish and second guessed myself and said 67...and I looked foolish non the less.
> 
> Is it still all stock?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's stock except for the exterior color.  I don't know why the previous owner painted it yellow, but it'll soon be going back to it's original color, which was poppy red.
> 
> Rick
Click to expand...


They just dont make therm the way they used to.

Back in the early 80's I restored a 72 Impala soft top......an ugly light green but a great hobby for a couple of years....kept me out of trouble.......but never got it to full stock restored....and when I married, my wife asked that I get rid of it....as she put it....."that piece of junk"

If it were a 64 1/2 pony, I bet she woulda wanted to keep it....IN YELLOW to boot!


----------



## hboats

Oldandtired said:


> hboats said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> 
> I originally thought it was a 66....but then I did not want to look foolish and second guessed myself and said 67...and I looked foolish non the less.
> 
> Is it still all stock?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's stock except for the exterior color.  I don't know why the previous owner painted it yellow, but it'll soon be going back to it's original color, which was poppy red.
> 
> Rick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They just dont make therm the way they used to.
> 
> Back in the early 80's I restored a 72 Impala soft top......an ugly light green but a great hobby for a couple of years....kept me out of trouble.......but never got it to full stock restored....and when I married, my wife asked that I get rid of it....as she put it....."that piece of junk"
> 
> If it were a 64 1/2 pony, I bet she woulda wanted to keep it....IN YELLOW to boot!
Click to expand...


You're right, they don't make them like they used to.  I started with the Mustang, and now have four classics and two daily drivers.  My wife has put a foot down and I'm not allowed to get anything else unless one of these is sold.  Which one to part with?

Rick


----------



## Oldandtired

hboats said:


> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hboats said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's stock except for the exterior color.  I don't know why the previous owner painted it yellow, but it'll soon be going back to it's original color, which was poppy red.
> 
> Rick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They just dont make therm the way they used to.
> 
> Back in the early 80's I restored a 72 Impala soft top......an ugly light green but a great hobby for a couple of years....kept me out of trouble.......but never got it to full stock restored....and when I married, my wife asked that I get rid of it....as she put it....."that piece of junk"
> 
> If it were a 64 1/2 pony, I bet she woulda wanted to keep it....IN YELLOW to boot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right, they don't make them like they used to.  I started with the Mustang, and now have four classics and two daily drivers.  My wife has put a foot down and I'm not allowed to get anything else unless one of these is sold.  Which one to part with?
> 
> Rick
Click to expand...


Well...looking at the picture...which is very small so bear with me...I see the beetle...and what appears to be maybe a Falcon to the right of the beetle? And behind the pony....is that a Dart?


----------



## hboats

Oldandtired said:


> hboats said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> 
> They just dont make therm the way they used to.
> 
> Back in the early 80's I restored a 72 Impala soft top......an ugly light green but a great hobby for a couple of years....kept me out of trouble.......but never got it to full stock restored....and when I married, my wife asked that I get rid of it....as she put it....."that piece of junk"
> 
> If it were a 64 1/2 pony, I bet she woulda wanted to keep it....IN YELLOW to boot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, they don't make them like they used to.  I started with the Mustang, and now have four classics and two daily drivers.  My wife has put a foot down and I'm not allowed to get anything else unless one of these is sold.  Which one to part with?
> 
> Rick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well...looking at the picture...which is very small so bear with me...I see the beetle...and what appears to be maybe a Falcon to the right of the beetle? And behind the pony....is that a Dart?
Click to expand...


Oh, those aren't mine, we were at a cruise in that night.  Beside the beetle is a blue chevy pickup lowered, and behind my Mustang looks to be a '64 Impala, I believe.

What I have besides the Mustang are a 1952 Ford F1 pickup, a 1975 Ford LTD, and a 1988 Ford Bronco.  Then the two daily drivers, mine is a Ford Explorer and my wife's is a Ford Focus.  I'm a Ford guy in case you couldn't tell.



Rick


----------



## Oldandtired

hboats said:


> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hboats said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, they don't make them like they used to.  I started with the Mustang, and now have four classics and two daily drivers.  My wife has put a foot down and I'm not allowed to get anything else unless one of these is sold.  Which one to part with?
> 
> Rick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well...looking at the picture...which is very small so bear with me...I see the beetle...and what appears to be maybe a Falcon to the right of the beetle? And behind the pony....is that a Dart?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, those aren't mine, we were at a cruise in that night.  Beside the beetle is a blue chevy pickup lowered, and behind my Mustang looks to be a '64 Impala, I believe.
> 
> What I have besides the Mustang are a 1952 Ford F1 pickup, a 1975 Ford LTD, and a 1988 Ford Bronco.  Then the two daily drivers, mine is a Ford Explorer and my wife's is a Ford Focus.  I'm a Ford guy in case you couldn't tell.
> 
> 
> 
> Rick
Click to expand...


ANd a good choice to be a ford guy.

As for the 75 LTD......that thing was a boat on wheels...what did it used to get...3 miles to the gallon?


----------



## PatekPhilippe

Wicked Jester said:


> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hboats said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did we watch two different interviews?
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see Obama give an answer to any of the questions asked.
> 
> Rick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the word "answer" instead of "statement"..
> 
> I was referring to the statement that a vote no for healthcare is a vote for the status quo.
> 
> That was a lie.
> 
> It is not...expecially for the many demcorats that want to vote no....Some of them becuase they want MORE in the bill.
> 
> But RW agreed that a vote no was a vote for the status quo.
> 
> I wonder if those far left democrats will appreciate Obama saying that they want the status quo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His desperation to pass this ridiculous bill has obviously led him to the last act of trying to GUILT dem's into a yes vote.
> 
> This bill, whether it passes or not, is the political death of Barack Obama. And it looked yesterday as though it is seriously sinking in with him.
Click to expand...


Indeed it will be.....the funny thing is that he will claim it as a victory in 2012 when he spends all of the healthcare money to reduce his deficit.

and for the terminally stupid progressives here....notice that Obama says it will "reduce the deficit", the CBO says it will "reduce the deficit" but nothing is mentioned about THE GODDAM NATIONAL DEBT WHICH WILL DOUBLE IN OBAMA'S FIRST TERM!


----------



## Oldandtired

PatekPhilippe said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used the word "answer" instead of "statement"..
> 
> I was referring to the statement that a vote no for healthcare is a vote for the status quo.
> 
> That was a lie.
> 
> It is not...expecially for the many demcorats that want to vote no....Some of them becuase they want MORE in the bill.
> 
> But RW agreed that a vote no was a vote for the status quo.
> 
> I wonder if those far left democrats will appreciate Obama saying that they want the status quo.
> 
> 
> 
> His desperation to pass this ridiculous bill has obviously led him to the last act of trying to GUILT dem's into a yes vote.
> 
> This bill, whether it passes or not, is the political death of Barack Obama. And it looked yesterday as though it is seriously sinking in with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed it will be.....the funny thing is that he will claim it as a victory in 2012 when he spends all of the healthcare money to reduce his deficit.
> 
> and for the terminally stupid progressives here....notice that Obama says it will "reduce the deficit", the CBO says it will "reduce the deficit" but nothing is mentioned about THE GODDAM NATIONAL DEBT WHICH WILL DOUBLE IN OBAMA'S FIRST TERM!
Click to expand...


Yep...it does not take rocket scinece to come up with a bill that reduces the deficit when it includes an increase in taxes.

Problem is, Obama is aware that many Americans do not know the fdifferecne between the deficit and the debt....most think it is the same thing.

Any increase in taxes right now should go to the debt....not a new entitlement initiative.

So, in essence, the man intends to increase taxes to reduce the deficit AND support healthcare of 950 billion over 10 years...and then another increase to be applied to reducing the debt....not to mention, of course, the likely increase for cap and trade if that passes.


----------



## hboats

Oldandtired said:


> hboats said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, those aren't mine, we were at a cruise in that night.  Beside the beetle is a blue chevy pickup lowered, and behind my Mustang looks to be a '64 Impala, I believe.
> 
> What I have besides the Mustang are a 1952 Ford F1 pickup, a 1975 Ford LTD, and a 1988 Ford Bronco.  Then the two daily drivers, mine is a Ford Explorer and my wife's is a Ford Focus.  I'm a Ford guy in case you couldn't tell.
> 
> 
> 
> Rick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANd a good choice to be a ford guy.
> 
> As for the 75 LTD......that thing was a boat on wheels...what did it used to get...3 miles to the gallon?
Click to expand...


Well, given the fact that the LTD has the 400 ci engine, I'd say somewhere in the 10 mpg range would be close.

Rick


----------



## Oldandtired

hboats said:


> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hboats said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, those aren't mine, we were at a cruise in that night.  Beside the beetle is a blue chevy pickup lowered, and behind my Mustang looks to be a '64 Impala, I believe.
> 
> What I have besides the Mustang are a 1952 Ford F1 pickup, a 1975 Ford LTD, and a 1988 Ford Bronco.  Then the two daily drivers, mine is a Ford Explorer and my wife's is a Ford Focus.  I'm a Ford guy in case you couldn't tell.
> 
> 
> 
> Rick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANd a good choice to be a ford guy.
> 
> As for the 75 LTD......that thing was a boat on wheels...what did it used to get...3 miles to the gallon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, given the fact that the LTD has the 400 ci engine, I'd say somewhere in the 10 mpg range would be close.
> 
> Rick
Click to expand...


Not to mention about 2 tons of metal....yep....real metal quarter panels, hood, trunk and doors.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Looka, nobody save the hopelessly naive and the terminally stupid are buying any of this.

Well, maybe a few serious potheads...


----------



## Wicked Jester

Just heard on FOX that Obama has cancelled his overseas trip for 3 months.

It's obvious he's going to do everything he can to get this shoved straight down our throats.

And meanwhile, he's doing nothing to focus on the economy.

It's truly friggin' sad what is going on here.


----------



## beowolfe

Xenophon said:


> Does this mean barry is not a real president since he gives interviews to a not a real news org?



Nope...but it surely must mean that you're an azzwipe.


----------



## VaYank5150

Oldandtired said:


> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not many people...just trailer trash like you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK VaY...
> 
> It was an interview. Interviewer asks, interviewee answers.
> 
> So please tell me...I must have missed it...
> 
> What are Obama's sentiments on the Slaughter maneuver? Reconciliation? Deem and not vote?
> What does Connecticut get in the bill?
> 
> Those questions were asked...several times...
> 
> What were his answers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well...
> 
> That is now two people that criticized those that criticized how Obama did not answer questions that refused to back up what they said.
> 
> VaY and RW....why did you noticebaly avoid answering the questions:
> 
> What are Obama's sentiments on the Slaughter maneuver? Reconciliation? Deem and not vote?
> What does Connecticut get in the bill?
> 
> These were questions asked of Obama through Brett but submitted by everyday Americans...and surely answers they deserve to know...and questions that were asked several times....
> 
> So please...if Obama answered the questions....what were his answers?
> 
> If he did not answer the questions, why are you OK with this and actually defending him?
> 
> Do you believe that we, Americans, should not ask questions of our government?
Click to expand...


I have not seen the interview as I do not watch Faux News.  If he didn't answer the questions, then perhaps Fuax edited them out.  It would not be the first time Faux News has attempted to shape their own story.  How do you know this is not the case?


----------



## SFC Ollie

VaYank5150 said:


> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK VaY...
> 
> It was an interview. Interviewer asks, interviewee answers.
> 
> So please tell me...I must have missed it...
> 
> What are Obama's sentiments on the Slaughter maneuver? Reconciliation? Deem and not vote?
> What does Connecticut get in the bill?
> 
> Those questions were asked...several times...
> 
> What were his answers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well...
> 
> That is now two people that criticized those that criticized how Obama did not answer questions that refused to back up what they said.
> 
> VaY and RW....why did you noticebaly avoid answering the questions:
> 
> What are Obama's sentiments on the Slaughter maneuver? Reconciliation? Deem and not vote?
> What does Connecticut get in the bill?
> 
> These were questions asked of Obama through Brett but submitted by everyday Americans...and surely answers they deserve to know...and questions that were asked several times....
> 
> So please...if Obama answered the questions....what were his answers?
> 
> If he did not answer the questions, why are you OK with this and actually defending him?
> 
> Do you believe that we, Americans, should not ask questions of our government?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have not seen the interview as I do not watch Faux News.  If he didn't answer the questions, then perhaps Fuax edited them out.  It would not be the first time Faux News has attempted to shape their own story.  How do you know this is not the case?
Click to expand...


God I wished you would just once think for yourself. The man didn't answer the questions because he doesn't have the answers. no one knows what they are going to vote on, STILL.


----------



## VaYank5150

SFC Ollie said:


> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well...
> 
> That is now two people that criticized those that criticized how Obama did not answer questions that refused to back up what they said.
> 
> VaY and RW....why did you noticebaly avoid answering the questions:
> 
> What are Obama's sentiments on the Slaughter maneuver? Reconciliation? Deem and not vote?
> What does Connecticut get in the bill?
> 
> These were questions asked of Obama through Brett but submitted by everyday Americans...and surely answers they deserve to know...and questions that were asked several times....
> 
> So please...if Obama answered the questions....what were his answers?
> 
> If he did not answer the questions, why are you OK with this and actually defending him?
> 
> Do you believe that we, Americans, should not ask questions of our government?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have not seen the interview as I do not watch Faux News.  If he didn't answer the questions, then perhaps Fuax edited them out.  It would not be the first time Faux News has attempted to shape their own story.  How do you know this is not the case?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> God I wished you would just once think for yourself. The man didn't answer the questions because he doesn't have the answers. no one knows what they are going to vote on, STILL.
Click to expand...


Prove that he knows the answers and purposefully withheld answers.  Otherwise, you are simply dreaming out of your ass again, Ollie.


----------



## rightwinger

Wicked Jester said:


> Just heard on FOX that Obama has cancelled his overseas trip for 3 months.
> 
> It's obvious he's going to do everything he can to get this shoved straight down our throats.
> 
> And meanwhile, he's doing nothing to focus on the economy.
> 
> It's truly friggin' sad what is going on here.



  Think of all the fuel being saved on Air Force 1

Once again, President Obama looking out for Joe Taxpayer while he passes the most historic piece of legislation in 40 years


----------



## Zoom-boing

VaYank5150 said:


> *I have not seen the interview as I do not watch Faux News.*  If he didn't answer the questions, then perhaps Fuax edited them out.  It would not be the first time Faux News has attempted to shape their own story.  How do you know this is not the case?



Twit.  

Watch the damn interview and answer the questions O & T asked.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJT6XNChso0]YouTube - Bret Baier Interviews President Obama (Part 1) - 03/17/10[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VgUNXWb6lCI]YouTube - Bret Baier Interviews President Obama (Part 2) - 03/17/10[/ame]


----------



## Oldandtired

VaYank5150 said:


> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK VaY...
> 
> It was an interview. Interviewer asks, interviewee answers.
> 
> So please tell me...I must have missed it...
> 
> What are Obama's sentiments on the Slaughter maneuver? Reconciliation? Deem and not vote?
> What does Connecticut get in the bill?
> 
> Those questions were asked...several times...
> 
> What were his answers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well...
> 
> That is now two people that criticized those that criticized how Obama did not answer questions that refused to back up what they said.
> 
> VaY and RW....why did you noticebaly avoid answering the questions:
> 
> What are Obama's sentiments on the Slaughter maneuver? Reconciliation? Deem and not vote?
> What does Connecticut get in the bill?
> 
> These were questions asked of Obama through Brett but submitted by everyday Americans...and surely answers they deserve to know...and questions that were asked several times....
> 
> So please...if Obama answered the questions....what were his answers?
> 
> If he did not answer the questions, why are you OK with this and actually defending him?
> 
> Do you believe that we, Americans, should not ask questions of our government?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have not seen the interview as I do not watch Faux News.  If he didn't answer the questions, then perhaps Fuax edited them out.  It would not be the first time Faux News has attempted to shape their own story.  How do you know this is not the case?
Click to expand...


If you saw the interview you would know how.

And you truly believe they would have edited out his answers and there would not be a WH press release about it?

You are dodging VaY. There would be a thread on here about how Fox edited out his answers...and you know it.

Just like all of those "lies" fox news tells, but rarely does anyone have any proof except for that one court case form a disgruntled ex employee.......15 years of reporting...and thats the best you got.

The man was aksed very direct questions...and everytime he went off on a tangent Brett would stop him and ask him to answer the question.

Aint gonna lie to ya VaY...Obama looked like he was going to either get up and walk out, hit Brett, or cry.

He was noticeably uncomfortable.

And yes, Brett was not "respectful" as he continually asked him to answer questions he would evade....but he refused and tried to blame Brett for not "accepting" his answers...

But those questions I asked you? Obama claims to have answered them..and I heard his answers....and they were not answers.


----------



## Oldandtired

Zoom-boing said:


> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I have not seen the interview as I do not watch Faux News.*  If he didn't answer the questions, then perhaps Fuax edited them out.  It would not be the first time Faux News has attempted to shape their own story.  How do you know this is not the case?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twit.
> 
> Watch the damn interview and answer the questions O & T asked.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJT6XNChso0]YouTube - Bret Baier Interviews President Obama (Part 1) - 03/17/10[/ame]
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VgUNXWb6lCI]YouTube - Bret Baier Interviews President Obama (Part 2) - 03/17/10[/ame]
Click to expand...


Thanks ZB..

VaY will see for him(her) self


----------



## Oldandtired

VaYank5150 said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have not seen the interview as I do not watch Faux News.  If he didn't answer the questions, then perhaps Fuax edited them out.  It would not be the first time Faux News has attempted to shape their own story.  How do you know this is not the case?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God I wished you would just once think for yourself. The man didn't answer the questions because he doesn't have the answers. no one knows what they are going to vote on, STILL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove that he knows the answers and purposefully withheld answers.  Otherwise, you are simply dreaming out of your ass again, Ollie.
Click to expand...


So you are saying that Obama does not know how HE FEELS about reconciliation? He does not know how HE FEELS about deem and not vote?

Wow....so you say he does not think for himself? Wow....I mean...really? You? Admit he is a puppet?

Wow...I am impressed by your honesty.


----------



## PatekPhilippe

VaYank5150 said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have not seen the interview as I do not watch Faux News.  If he didn't answer the questions, then perhaps Fuax edited them out.  It would not be the first time Faux News has attempted to shape their own story.  How do you know this is not the case?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God I wished you would just once think for yourself. The man didn't answer the questions because he doesn't have the answers. no one knows what they are going to vote on, STILL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove that he knows the answers and purposefully withheld answers.  Otherwise, you are simply dreaming out of your ass again, Ollie.
Click to expand...


You ninkompoop....he didn't say Obama KNEW THE ANSWERS AND THEN PURPOSELY WITHELD THEM...he said Obama DOESN'T HAVE THE ANSWERS BECAUSE HE DOESN'T KNOW THEM!!!  Obama himself admitted as much in the interview!!!!!  Pelosi admitted it as well!!!!  No one knows what's in this bill...NO ONE...well except beneficiaries of the Cornhusker kickback, payoffs to the unions, SEIU's 150 million dollar bribe...

Now you fucking liberals who support THIS BILL wonder why everyone in America hates your fucking guts for what you are trying to do to the country.


----------



## VaYank5150

Oldandtired said:


> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> God I wished you would just once think for yourself. The man didn't answer the questions because he doesn't have the answers. no one knows what they are going to vote on, STILL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove that he knows the answers and purposefully withheld answers.  Otherwise, you are simply dreaming out of your ass again, Ollie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are saying that Obama does not know how HE FEELS about reconciliation? He does not know how HE FEELS about deem and not vote?
> 
> Wow....so you say he does not think for himself? Wow....I mean...really? You? Admit he is a puppet?
> 
> Wow...I am impressed by your honesty.
Click to expand...


YOU, nor anyone else knows why Obama did what he did.  You are GUESSSING.  And not only are you guessing, but you are forming your guesses into a neat little pile that fits your agenda.  Wait a second...do you work for Faux News?


----------



## rightwinger

What an amazingly poor interview by Fox.  

Then again, considering that they are not a legitimate news network it fits in with their greater body of work. Is this Baier stiff really the best Fox has to offer?  The constant interruptions in this fumbling excuse for an intrview showed that the guy had an agenda and was not willing to wait for a response.

But face it....Fox is a propaganda vehicle and Obama was not going to play their game

Win one for President Obama


----------



## Zoom-boing

PatekPhilippe said:


> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> God I wished you would just once think for yourself. The man didn't answer the questions because he doesn't have the answers. no one knows what they are going to vote on, STILL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove that he knows the answers and purposefully withheld answers.  Otherwise, you are simply dreaming out of your ass again, Ollie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ninkompoop....he didn't say Obama KNEW THE ANSWERS AND THEN PURPOSELY WITHELD THEM...he said Obama DOESN'T HAVE THE ANSWERS BECAUSE HE DOESN'T KNOW THEM!!!  Obama himself admitted as much in the interview!!!!!  Pelosi admitted it as well!!!!  No one knows what's in this bill...NO ONE..*.well except beneficiaries of the Cornhusker kickback, payoffs to the unions, SEIU's 150 million dollar bribe.*..
> 
> Now you fucking liberals who support THIS BILL wonder why everyone in America hates your fucking guts for what you are trying to do to the country.
Click to expand...


When Bret specifically asked Obama if the Connecticut hospital $100 million was in it and the Montana asbestos deal . . . . Barry never answered the question.  Same with the Medicare cuts being double spent.  Dodge ball all the way.


----------



## VaYank5150

Zoom-boing said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove that he knows the answers and purposefully withheld answers.  Otherwise, you are simply dreaming out of your ass again, Ollie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ninkompoop....he didn't say Obama KNEW THE ANSWERS AND THEN PURPOSELY WITHELD THEM...he said Obama DOESN'T HAVE THE ANSWERS BECAUSE HE DOESN'T KNOW THEM!!!  Obama himself admitted as much in the interview!!!!!  Pelosi admitted it as well!!!!  No one knows what's in this bill...NO ONE..*.well except beneficiaries of the Cornhusker kickback, payoffs to the unions, SEIU's 150 million dollar bribe.*..
> 
> Now you fucking liberals who support THIS BILL wonder why everyone in America hates your fucking guts for what you are trying to do to the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When Bret specifically asked Obama if the Connecticut hospital $100 million was in it and the Montana asbestos deal . . . . Barry never answered the question.  Same with the Medicare cuts being double spent.  Dodge ball all the way.
Click to expand...


Perhaps Obama doesn't know?  I didn't think the POTUS wrote our Bills?


----------



## Zoom-boing

VaYank5150 said:


> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove that he knows the answers and purposefully withheld answers.  Otherwise, you are simply dreaming out of your ass again, Ollie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are saying that Obama does not know how HE FEELS about reconciliation? He does not know how HE FEELS about deem and not vote?
> 
> Wow....so you say he does not think for himself? Wow....I mean...really? You? Admit he is a puppet?
> 
> Wow...I am impressed by your honesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOU, nor anyone else knows why Obama did what he did.  You are GUESSSING.  And not only are you guessing, but you are forming your guesses into a neat little pile that fits your agenda.  Wait a second...do you work for Faux News?
Click to expand...


----------



## PatekPhilippe

Zoom-boing said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove that he knows the answers and purposefully withheld answers.  Otherwise, you are simply dreaming out of your ass again, Ollie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ninkompoop....he didn't say Obama KNEW THE ANSWERS AND THEN PURPOSELY WITHELD THEM...he said Obama DOESN'T HAVE THE ANSWERS BECAUSE HE DOESN'T KNOW THEM!!!  Obama himself admitted as much in the interview!!!!!  Pelosi admitted it as well!!!!  No one knows what's in this bill...NO ONE..*.well except beneficiaries of the Cornhusker kickback, payoffs to the unions, SEIU's 150 million dollar bribe.*..
> 
> Now you fucking liberals who support THIS BILL wonder why everyone in America hates your fucking guts for what you are trying to do to the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When Bret specifically asked Obama if the Connecticut hospital $100 million was in it and the Montana asbestos deal . . . . Barry never answered the question.  Same with the Medicare cuts being double spent.  Dodge ball all the way.
Click to expand...


It went something like this at one point....

Bret:  So you know what's in the bill?"
Obama:  I know everything that's in the bill.  We all know what's in the bill.
Bret:  Is the Conneticut Hospital 100 million dollars still in?...the Montana Asbestos deal?
Obama:  What were you asking again?

I almost fell off my couch I was laughing so hard....


----------



## rightwinger

When is Fox News going to have Nancy Pelosi on so that they can congratulate her on passing Healthcare Reform???


----------



## PatekPhilippe

rightwinger said:


> When is Fox News going to have Nancy Pelosi on so that they can congratulate her on passing Healthcare Reform???



Right after she's voted out of office and the law is repealed in the Supreme Court.


----------



## rightwinger

PatekPhilippe said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> When is Fox News going to have Nancy Pelosi on so that they can congratulate her on passing Healthcare Reform???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right after she's voted out of office and the law is repealed in the Supreme Court.
Click to expand...


Not going to happen of course

So I imagine Fox News will be the first to congratulate Nancy Pelosi for passing the most significant piece of legislation in 40 years


----------



## hboats

VaYank5150 said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ninkompoop....he didn't say Obama KNEW THE ANSWERS AND THEN PURPOSELY WITHELD THEM...he said Obama DOESN'T HAVE THE ANSWERS BECAUSE HE DOESN'T KNOW THEM!!!  Obama himself admitted as much in the interview!!!!!  Pelosi admitted it as well!!!!  No one knows what's in this bill...NO ONE..*.well except beneficiaries of the Cornhusker kickback, payoffs to the unions, SEIU's 150 million dollar bribe.*..
> 
> Now you fucking liberals who support THIS BILL wonder why everyone in America hates your fucking guts for what you are trying to do to the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Bret specifically asked Obama if the Connecticut hospital $100 million was in it and the Montana asbestos deal . . . . Barry never answered the question.  Same with the Medicare cuts being double spent.  Dodge ball all the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps Obama doesn't know?  I didn't think the POTUS wrote our Bills?
Click to expand...


He said that this is HIS bill.  He wants a vote on HIS bill.  You mean that when they had that "summit" that was on CNN you don't think that was HIS bill?  He should know what's in HIS bill.  I didn't count, but I bet he said "MY bill" close to a dozen times in the interview.

Rick


----------



## AllieBaba

rightwinger said:


> When is Fox News going to have Nancy Pelosi on so that they can congratulate her on passing Healthcare Reform???



Nancy will never in a million years go on Fox.
I can't believe Obama did.

He didn't answer any questions though...what a douchebag.


----------



## Oldandtired

VaYank5150 said:


> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove that he knows the answers and purposefully withheld answers.  Otherwise, you are simply dreaming out of your ass again, Ollie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are saying that Obama does not know how HE FEELS about reconciliation? He does not know how HE FEELS about deem and not vote?
> 
> Wow....so you say he does not think for himself? Wow....I mean...really? You? Admit he is a puppet?
> 
> Wow...I am impressed by your honesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOU, nor anyone else knows why Obama did what he did.  You are GUESSSING.  And not only are you guessing, but you are forming your guesses into a neat little pile that fits your agenda.  Wait a second...do you work for Faux News?
Click to expand...



Jeez....VaY....spinning is not your style.
What are you talking about?

He was asked his sentiments on Reconciliation and on Slaughter.
He would not answer. He never said "I dont want to answer"...he simply spoke about something else all together.

So he was asked again...and again he went on a little rant about something...

So he was asked again...and he reprimanded Brett saying something along the lines of "you wont let me answer"...and then I seem to recall something like...I answered it for you already.

But he didnt.

What was he hiding? ANd Why? Does it not bother you that he would not tell us how he feels about something so important and controiversial?

As for not having an answer about Connecticut......if he does not know what is in it, how does he know it is right for the people?


----------



## SFC Ollie

VaYank5150 said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have not seen the interview as I do not watch Faux News.  If he didn't answer the questions, then perhaps Fuax edited them out.  It would not be the first time Faux News has attempted to shape their own story.  How do you know this is not the case?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God I wished you would just once think for yourself. The man didn't answer the questions because he doesn't have the answers. no one knows what they are going to vote on, STILL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove that he knows the answers and purposefully withheld answers.  Otherwise, you are simply dreaming out of your ass again, Ollie.
Click to expand...


That's the point that he cannot answer the questions on something he wants the congress to vote on in the next few days. So once again are we now voting on something that no one knows anything about? That no one has read? AGAIN!


----------



## Zoom-boing

VaYank5150 said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ninkompoop....he didn't say Obama KNEW THE ANSWERS AND THEN PURPOSELY WITHELD THEM...he said Obama DOESN'T HAVE THE ANSWERS BECAUSE HE DOESN'T KNOW THEM!!!  Obama himself admitted as much in the interview!!!!!  Pelosi admitted it as well!!!!  No one knows what's in this bill...NO ONE..*.well except beneficiaries of the Cornhusker kickback, payoffs to the unions, SEIU's 150 million dollar bribe.*..
> 
> Now you fucking liberals who support THIS BILL wonder why everyone in America hates your fucking guts for what you are trying to do to the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Bret specifically asked Obama if the Connecticut hospital $100 million was in it and the Montana asbestos deal . . . . Barry never answered the question.  Same with the Medicare cuts being double spent.  Dodge ball all the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps Obama doesn't know?  I didn't think the POTUS wrote our Bills?
Click to expand...


VA, had you watched the interview you would hear the questions asked and the non-answers given by Obama.  Frankly, I'm really surprised that you're playing the 'I don't watch Faux News' card.  I gave you more credit than that.


----------



## SFC Ollie

VaYank5150 said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ninkompoop....he didn't say Obama KNEW THE ANSWERS AND THEN PURPOSELY WITHELD THEM...he said Obama DOESN'T HAVE THE ANSWERS BECAUSE HE DOESN'T KNOW THEM!!!  Obama himself admitted as much in the interview!!!!!  Pelosi admitted it as well!!!!  No one knows what's in this bill...NO ONE..*.well except beneficiaries of the Cornhusker kickback, payoffs to the unions, SEIU's 150 million dollar bribe.*..
> 
> Now you fucking liberals who support THIS BILL wonder why everyone in America hates your fucking guts for what you are trying to do to the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Bret specifically asked Obama if the Connecticut hospital $100 million was in it and the Montana asbestos deal . . . . Barry never answered the question.  Same with the Medicare cuts being double spent.  Dodge ball all the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps Obama doesn't know?  I didn't think the POTUS wrote our Bills?
Click to expand...


Then why did he keep saying we and I.


----------



## Political Junky

The Fox guy interrupted the President 16 times. No accident there.


----------



## AllieBaba

He interrupted him when he would start rambling away from the questions.


----------



## BolshevikHunter

It was a fucking disaster for the madman Obama. What uh joke. He's nothing but a fact dodging International Socialist turd. ~BH


----------



## Oldandtired

Political Junky said:


> The Fox guy interrupted the President 16 times. No accident there.



Only becuase it was an interview. Not a campaign speech.
He ONLY interrupted him when he went off on a tangent without answering the question.
Thats what interviewers do.


----------



## drsmith1072

SFC Ollie said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Titanic Sailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an independent who views Republicans as less of a failure and less harmful to our nation and children's future than Democrats.
> 
> I'd like to throw you and both Parties in prison, and start over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you are a fool.
> 
> The facts point straight at the Rs heads for most of this mess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Since 1945 the Democrats have controlled both houses of congress for 17 congresses.
> The Republicans for 6 and the house and senate were split 5 times.
> 
> I would say todays mess is clearly created by those in power most of the time.
Click to expand...


Actually, an intelligent person would look at their body of work instead of their time in office. Time means little if you don't or can't get things done when compared to those that do and did.


----------



## drsmith1072

SFC Ollie said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> As *he said he doesn't care about procedure. *So if the house decides to vote on a bill to correct the bill that doesn't exist yet then that's just fine with him. He also made a statement about how we will see the bill before it is voted on.... I call Bull Shit there too.
> I really wish people would stop trying to make excuses for this BS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I don't spend a lot of time worrying about what the procedural rules are in the House or Senate,"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those two things do not mean the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Means the same thing to me. And I consider myself fairly Mr Average. And if it doesn't mean the same it's close enough to the same that you have to twist it to mean something different. Of course Obama likes to make statements that he can twist later.
Click to expand...


LOL you were the one who misrepresented (twisted) what was actually said based on what you wanted to hear and then try to claim someone else "twisted "it to mean something different."

That's just hilarious.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Oldandtired said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Fox guy interrupted the President 16 times. No accident there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only becuase it was an interview. Not a campaign speech.
> He ONLY interrupted him when he went off on a tangent without answering the question.
> Thats what interviewers do.
Click to expand...


Obama seems to start melting down the minute the questions get any tougher than "so, what do you think of the weather?" or, "what's it like to be so wonderful Mr. President?"

What a joke this guy is.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

I predict Obama won't make it to the 2012 election.  I smell a resignation in disgrace.  H'e screwed the pooch so bad... it can only get worse for him.


----------



## drsmith1072

Soggy in NOLA said:


> He's a narcissist... times TEN.
> 
> The beauty of this is... if they circumvent the U.S. Constitution and do this thing... they will be out of power for a generation or better.  Not to mention this will not stand up to legal scrutiny.
> 
> It's quite comical to watch...



More dishonesty from the righties and they try to spread their lies, propaganda and scare tactics.

passing the bill through any means that has been considered is in no way shape or form circumventing the U.S. Constitution.


----------



## Zoom-boing

What happened to VA Yank?  His head still in the sand?   Quite disappointing yet somehow . . .  not unexpected.


----------



## AllieBaba

I don't think he has the decency to resign. He'd have to be dragged kicking and screaming, which I don't think will happen.

We'll just let him continue his trainwreck of a presidency until the end of his term...when people will have a completely different group of people ready to move into place. Thank goodness.


----------



## drsmith1072

California Girl said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> That bill was never passed as he designed it by insistance of republicans.
> 
> Lie some more why dont you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go look up the meaning of the phrase 'super majority' and then let us know why his stupid fucking pork bill hasn't passed. The Republicans didn't have enough votes to stop it.... so, I ask you.... WHY NO BILL?
Click to expand...


Please pay attention to history and stop ignoring the facts.

The democrats, even IF you decided to count the two independents as demcorats, did not have a super majority until Al Franken was signed into office on July 7, 2009 and yet the stimulus bill was signed into law on Feb 17, 2009.

So republicans DID have enough votes to stop it because democrats did not have enough votes to prevent a filibuster. 57+2 does not equal 60.


----------



## GWV5903

Dogbert said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Means the same thing to me. And I consider myself fairly Mr Average. And if it doesn't mean the same it's close enough to the same that you have to twist it to mean something different. Of course Obama likes to make statements that he can twist later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not spending time worrying and not caring are two completely different things. Unless the english language has somehow changed in the last hour and I was not informed.
Click to expand...


You were not informed, sorry no one sought your approval, maybe sometime in the next century your opinion will matter.....


----------



## GWV5903

Political Junky said:


> The Fox guy interrupted the President 16 times. No accident there.



We understand your use to being lead around, most on the right are independent thinkers and ask substantive questions, you know, one's with real meaning.....


----------



## California Girl

drsmith1072 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> That bill was never passed as he designed it by insistance of republicans.
> 
> Lie some more why dont you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go look up the meaning of the phrase 'super majority' and then let us know why his stupid fucking pork bill hasn't passed. The Republicans didn't have enough votes to stop it.... so, I ask you.... WHY NO BILL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please pay attention to history and stop ignoring the facts.
> 
> The democrats, even IF you decided to count the two independents as demcorats, did not have a super majority until Al Franken was signed into office on July 7, 2009 and yet the stimulus bill was signed into law on Feb 17, 2009.
> 
> So republicans DID have enough votes to stop it because democrats did not have enough votes to prevent a filibuster. 57+2 does not equal 60.
Click to expand...


Well, why didn't they sign it on July 8? or 9 or any other fucking day since? This constant whining about the GOP is laughable. They are a lame duck of a party and STILL the fucking left can't pass a bill. 

And..... what about Obama stating that he will absolutely not use reconciliation to pass healthcare? What about what he said about any POTUS who used that these techniques to pass something as massive as healthcare would be going against the Constitution, against the very founding principles of this nation? What about what he said about any President who used this practice had lost his authority? 

Obama has lost his Presidential authority and he should resign. Now.


----------



## rightwinger

Fox handled it like one of their typical propaganda pieces. Obama figured them out early and refused to be railroaded by an antagonistic interviewer who refused to let the President answer his questions. Interupting 16 times shows that Fox had no intentions of allowing the President to accurately respond.

Watch Fox interview a Republican on Healthcare. Powderpuff questions supporting the Fox agenda, no challenging of blatantly false or misleading answers, leading questions

Fox gave up being a legitimate network a long time ago. They are now the news equivalent of Professional Wrestling


----------



## GWV5903

rightwinger said:


> Fox handled it like one of their typical propaganda pieces. Obama figured them out early and refused to be railroaded by an antagonistic interviewer who refused to let the President answer his questions. Interupting 16 times shows that Fox had no intentions of allowing the President to accurately respond.
> 
> Watch Fox interview a Republican on Healthcare. Powderpuff questions supporting the Fox agenda, no challenging of blatantly false or misleading questions, leading questions
> 
> Fox gave up being a legitimate network a long time ago. *They are now the news equivalent of Professional Wrestling*



No, No, No, You have them confused with Super Duper Olberdork on Countdown, that channel currently behind the Cartoon Network with total viewership, uhhh MSNBC, yeah thats it......do they still have advertisers?


----------



## skookerasbil

rightwinger said:


> Fox handled it like one of their typical propaganda pieces. Obama figured them out early and refused to be railroaded by an antagonistic interviewer who refused to let the President answer his questions. Interupting 16 times shows that Fox had no intentions of allowing the President to accurately respond.
> 
> Watch Fox interview a Republican on Healthcare. Powderpuff questions supporting the Fox agenda, no challenging of blatantly false or misleading questions, leading questions
> 
> Fox gave up being a legitimate network a long time ago. They are now the news equivalent of Professional Wrestling





meh...............

unless you've had your head in the sand for the past 14 months, the interview on Fox was the single first time the man has been pushed. Only the anti-first ammendment k00ks didnt like it............heaven forbid somebody challenge the far left agenda of this administration.

Watching the president squirm on his pompous pedestal was funnier than a frog in a glass of milk.


Oh............and did I mention the Gallup poll yesterday on Obama.....................




*46% Approve*



*47% Disapprove*


----------



## Vast LWC

rightwinger said:


> Fox handled it like one of their typical propaganda pieces. Obama figured them out early and refused to be railroaded by an antagonistic interviewer who refused to let the President answer his questions. Interupting 16 times shows that Fox had no intentions of allowing the President to accurately respond.
> 
> Watch Fox interview a Republican on Healthcare. Powderpuff questions supporting the Fox agenda, no challenging of blatantly false or misleading questions, leading questions
> 
> Fox gave up being a legitimate network a long time ago. They are now the news equivalent of Professional Wrestling



I've watched lots of interviews where Fox interviewed George W Bush.

Guess how many times they interrupted him like they did Obama...


----------



## skookerasbil

Just a *public service notice*.......................


If this jackass healthcare bill ends up with the epic fAiL label by the end of the weekend, MAKE SURE to tune in the "Countdown" show on Monday!!! Gonna be cant miss TV. If you want to see the perfect illustration of a lying slithering liberal weenie who's had all his feathers plucked...........tune in for an hour and watch Olbermann do his arrogant self-righteous mental meltdown.

Its gonna be fcukking classic!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rightwinger

California Girl said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go look up the meaning of the phrase 'super majority' and then let us know why his stupid fucking pork bill hasn't passed. The Republicans didn't have enough votes to stop it.... so, I ask you.... WHY NO BILL?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please pay attention to history and stop ignoring the facts.
> 
> The democrats, even IF you decided to count the two independents as demcorats, did not have a super majority until Al Franken was signed into office on July 7, 2009 and yet the stimulus bill was signed into law on Feb 17, 2009.
> 
> So republicans DID have enough votes to stop it because democrats did not have enough votes to prevent a filibuster. 57+2 does not equal 60.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, why didn't they sign it on July 8? or 9 or any other fucking day since? This constant whining about the GOP is laughable. They are a lame duck of a party and STILL the fucking left can't pass a bill.
> 
> And..... what about Obama stating that he will absolutely not use reconciliation to pass healthcare? What about what he said about any POTUS who used that these techniques to pass something as massive as healthcare would be going against the Constitution, against the very founding principles of this nation? What about what he said about any President who used this practice had lost his authority?
> 
> Obama has lost his Presidential authority and he should resign. Now.
Click to expand...


Don't worry Caliifornia Girl....they will sign the bill this weekend

Democrats will have passed the most significant legislation in our lifetimes


----------



## Yurt

rightwinger said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please pay attention to history and stop ignoring the facts.
> 
> The democrats, even IF you decided to count the two independents as demcorats, did not have a super majority until Al Franken was signed into office on July 7, 2009 and yet the stimulus bill was signed into law on Feb 17, 2009.
> 
> So republicans DID have enough votes to stop it because democrats did not have enough votes to prevent a filibuster. 57+2 does not equal 60.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, why didn't they sign it on July 8? or 9 or any other fucking day since? This constant whining about the GOP is laughable. They are a lame duck of a party and STILL the fucking left can't pass a bill.
> 
> And..... what about Obama stating that he will absolutely not use reconciliation to pass healthcare? What about what he said about any POTUS who used that these techniques to pass something as massive as healthcare would be going against the Constitution, against the very founding principles of this nation? What about what he said about any President who used this practice had lost his authority?
> 
> Obama has lost his Presidential authority and he should resign. Now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't worry Caliifornia Girl....they will sign the bill this weekend
> 
> Democrats will have passed the most significant legislation in our lifetimes
Click to expand...


and they're too afraid to put their name to it....

sad day in american politics folks....this supposedly great bill is so great, they are too ashamed to put their names on it


----------



## Wicked Jester

Vast LWC said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fox handled it like one of their typical propaganda pieces. Obama figured them out early and refused to be railroaded by an antagonistic interviewer who refused to let the President answer his questions. Interupting 16 times shows that Fox had no intentions of allowing the President to accurately respond.
> 
> Watch Fox interview a Republican on Healthcare. Powderpuff questions supporting the Fox agenda, no challenging of blatantly false or misleading questions, leading questions
> 
> Fox gave up being a legitimate network a long time ago. They are now the news equivalent of Professional Wrestling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've watched lots of interviews where Fox interviewed George W Bush.
> 
> Guess how many times they interrupted him like they did Obama...
Click to expand...

Because, BUSH ANSWERED THE FUCKING QUESTIONS!

Obama was obviously completely clueless. Watching the interview makes that very clear.

The man is in so far over his head that it's gone beyond laughable, to downright sad.

Sad for at least the next two generations of american citizens.


----------



## SFC Ollie

drsmith1072 said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you are a fool.
> 
> The facts point straight at the Rs heads for most of this mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Since 1945 the Democrats have controlled both houses of congress for 17 congresses.
> The Republicans for 6 and the house and senate were split 5 times.
> 
> I would say todays mess is clearly created by those in power most of the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, an intelligent person would look at their body of work instead of their time in office. Time means little if you don't or can't get things done when compared to those that do and did.
Click to expand...


So you are making excuses for the Democrats the past 65 years? Ok as long as we know where you are coming from. Twist away.


----------



## SFC Ollie

drsmith1072 said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Those two things do not mean the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Means the same thing to me. And I consider myself fairly Mr Average. And if it doesn't mean the same it's close enough to the same that you have to twist it to mean something different. Of course Obama likes to make statements that he can twist later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL you were the one who misrepresented (twisted) what was actually said based on what you wanted to hear and then try to claim someone else "twisted "it to mean something different."
> 
> That's just hilarious.
Click to expand...


Please oh wise one, point out the different meanings, Because the rest of the world is so ignorant in your eyes. (Whew talk about a twist)


----------



## Wicked Jester

SFC Ollie said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Means the same thing to me. And I consider myself fairly Mr Average. And if it doesn't mean the same it's close enough to the same that you have to twist it to mean something different. Of course Obama likes to make statements that he can twist later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL you were the one who misrepresented (twisted) what was actually said based on what you wanted to hear and then try to claim someone else "twisted "it to mean something different."
> 
> That's just hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please oh wise one, point out the different meanings, Because the rest of the world is so ignorant in your eyes. (Whew talk about a twist)
Click to expand...

You must understand Sarge, that when you are dealing with that kool-aid drinking moron, you are dealing with a PAID progressive propagandist. It's only too obvious.


----------



## Vast LWC

Wicked Jester said:


> Because, BUSH ANSWERED THE FUCKING QUESTIONS!



Bush answered the questions, because the questions consisted of things like:

_"Are you a great president, or the GREATEST president?"_

Where do you think Colbert got the idea for that joke?

And Obama was attempting to answer the question, you just didn't like his answer, and apparently neither did the interviewer, thus his many, many interruptions.



Wicked Jester said:


> Obama was obviously completely clueless. Watching the interview makes that very clear.



Really?  In what way?  "Clueless" about FoxNews' talking points perhaps, and the stock answers he was "supposed" to be providing.

I guess Fox was upset because nuanced answers, that go into a lot of detail, don't make good sound bites for Fox to replay later.



Wicked Jester said:


> The man is in so far over his head that it's gone beyond laughable, to downright sad.
> 
> Sad for at least the next two generations of american citizens.



"Over his head"?  This coming from a former Bush supporter?  Obama's not over his head at all.  He's dealing with 2 wars that were handed to him, and a huge economic crisis that was handed to him, and he's doing relatively well with all of it.

It took Reagan, the hero of the right 2 1/2 years to stop unemployment from plummeting.  It's only been a little over one year, and the economy seems to be coming around, albeit slowly.


----------



## SFC Ollie

rightwinger said:


> Fox handled it like one of their typical propaganda pieces. Obama figured them out early and refused to be railroaded by an antagonistic interviewer who refused to let the President answer his questions. Interupting 16 times shows that Fox had no intentions of allowing the President to accurately respond.
> 
> Watch Fox interview a Republican on Healthcare. Powderpuff questions supporting the Fox agenda, no challenging of blatantly false or misleading questions, leading questions
> 
> Fox gave up being a legitimate network a long time ago. They are now the news equivalent of Professional Wrestling



Bull Shit. Obama never made any attempt to answer the questions because as we all know there are no answers because once again he wants congress to vote on a Bill that hasn't been written to change a bill that hasn't been voted on, and no one knows what the end result will say or have in it until they get done voting.

And that is your stupid assed Democrat leadership today.


----------



## Vast LWC

SFC Ollie said:


> Bull Shit. Obama never made any attempt to answer the questions because as we all know there are no answers because once again he wants congress to vote on a Bill that hasn't been written to change a bill that hasn't been voted on, and no one knows what the end result will say or have in it until they get done voting.
> 
> And that is your stupid assed Democrat leadership today.



The Bill has been written.  Twice.  And approved, twice.  Now the parts of congress must compromise between the versions, thus the changes.  

That is how our government works.  If you don't like it, see if you can get a Constitutional Amendment to do away with one of the parts of congress.  If it's the Senate, I'll be behind you 100%.


----------



## driveby

Truthmatters said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Obama Administration claimed unemployment would peak at 8% if the stimulus bill was passed.
> 
> That is clearly a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't they also say the stimuless bill would create jobs, something about shovels and such?  And didn't they say the stimuless is working?  Yet they just passed a jobs bill . . . because the stimuless is working.  Right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The stimulus has created jobs and that esitmate of 8% was on the bill before the Rs hacked away at it.
> 
> You see you people continue to lie even when corrected with the facts.
Click to expand...



Earth to stupid, unemployment has gone up 3% since the signing of the stimulus.

Thanks for playing ...........


----------



## BolshevikHunter

rightwinger said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please pay attention to history and stop ignoring the facts.
> 
> The democrats, even IF you decided to count the two independents as demcorats, did not have a super majority until Al Franken was signed into office on July 7, 2009 and yet the stimulus bill was signed into law on Feb 17, 2009.
> 
> So republicans DID have enough votes to stop it because democrats did not have enough votes to prevent a filibuster. 57+2 does not equal 60.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, why didn't they sign it on July 8? or 9 or any other fucking day since? This constant whining about the GOP is laughable. They are a lame duck of a party and STILL the fucking left can't pass a bill.
> 
> And..... what about Obama stating that he will absolutely not use reconciliation to pass healthcare? What about what he said about any POTUS who used that these techniques to pass something as massive as healthcare would be going against the Constitution, against the very founding principles of this nation? What about what he said about any President who used this practice had lost his authority?
> 
> Obama has lost his Presidential authority and he should resign. Now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't worry Caliifornia Girl....they will sign the bill this weekend
> 
> Democrats will have passed the most significant legislation in our lifetimes
Click to expand...


 It's dead in the sand moron. It will never become Law. Bet on it. ~BH


----------



## WillowTree

rightwinger said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please pay attention to history and stop ignoring the facts.
> 
> The democrats, even IF you decided to count the two independents as demcorats, did not have a super majority until Al Franken was signed into office on July 7, 2009 and yet the stimulus bill was signed into law on Feb 17, 2009.
> 
> So republicans DID have enough votes to stop it because democrats did not have enough votes to prevent a filibuster. 57+2 does not equal 60.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, why didn't they sign it on July 8? or 9 or any other fucking day since? This constant whining about the GOP is laughable. They are a lame duck of a party and STILL the fucking left can't pass a bill.
> 
> And..... what about Obama stating that he will absolutely not use reconciliation to pass healthcare? What about what he said about any POTUS who used that these techniques to pass something as massive as healthcare would be going against the Constitution, against the very founding principles of this nation? What about what he said about any President who used this practice had lost his authority?
> 
> Obama has lost his Presidential authority and he should resign. Now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't worry Caliifornia Girl....they will sign the bill this weekend
> 
> Democrats will have passed the most *significant legislation in our lifetimes*
Click to expand...


Yes, HR clusterfuck 216.


----------



## driveby

rightwinger said:


> Fox handled it like one of their typical propaganda pieces. Obama figured them out early and refused to be railroaded by an antagonistic interviewer who refused to let the President answer his questions. Interupting 16 times shows that Fox had no intentions of allowing the President to accurately respond.
> 
> Watch Fox interview a Republican on Healthcare. Powderpuff questions supporting the Fox agenda, no challenging of blatantly false or misleading questions, leading questions
> 
> Fox gave up being a legitimate network a long time ago. They are now the news equivalent of Professional Wrestling



polly wanna cracker ? ..........


----------



## SFC Ollie

Vast LWC said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bull Shit. Obama never made any attempt to answer the questions because as we all know there are no answers because once again he wants congress to vote on a Bill that hasn't been written to change a bill that hasn't been voted on, and no one knows what the end result will say or have in it until they get done voting.
> 
> And that is your stupid assed Democrat leadership today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bill has been written.  Twice.  And approved, twice.  Now the parts of congress must compromise between the versions, thus the changes.
> 
> That is how our government works.  If you don't like it, see if you can get a Constitutional Amendment to do away with one of the parts of congress.  If it's the Senate, I'll be behind you 100%.
Click to expand...


Yes they incorporate the two bills the house votes on the new Bill then it goes back to the Senate. That is not what they are doing and you know that. And if you deny it you are as big a liar as they are. 

Once again they are talking about voting on a bill which has not been written that will change a bill that the house has not voted on.

Go ahead and deny it, it doesn't change the truth.


----------



## Wicked Jester

driveby said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fox handled it like one of their typical propaganda pieces. Obama figured them out early and refused to be railroaded by an antagonistic interviewer who refused to let the President answer his questions. Interupting 16 times shows that Fox had no intentions of allowing the President to accurately respond.
> 
> Watch Fox interview a Republican on Healthcare. Powderpuff questions supporting the Fox agenda, no challenging of blatantly false or misleading questions, leading questions
> 
> Fox gave up being a legitimate network a long time ago. They are now the news equivalent of Professional Wrestling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> polly wanna cracker ? ..........
Click to expand...

And some grape Kool-aid?..........


----------



## rightwinger

> Really? Since 1945 the Democrats have controlled both houses of congress for 17 congresses.
> The Republicans for 6 and the house and senate were split 5 times.
> 
> I would say todays mess is clearly created by those in power most of the time.



Hell yes the Democrats have controlled Congress since 1945

Since that time, we have become the most powerful nation in the history of mankind, we have the most powerful economic engine on earth, we sent a man to the moon, developed the internet and computer technology, passed the Civil Rights law, womens equality, environmental and labor protections, gay rights laws.

All because of those Democratic Congress

Now some like Ollie may believe our country is a "mess" but I believe we have created the greatest country in the history of mankind


----------



## Vast LWC

SFC Ollie said:


> Yes they incorporate the two bills the house votes on the new Bill then it goes back to the Senate. That is not what they are doing and you know that. And if you deny it you are as big a liar as they are.
> 
> Once again they are talking about voting on a bill which has not been written that will change a bill that the house has not voted on.
> 
> Go ahead and deny it, it doesn't change the truth.



I'm really not sure what you expect my reaction to be on that...

They passed the bill in both houses, and now they're reconciling the two versions.

And they're voting on the approval of the bill at the same time they're voting on the changes.

So, what's the big deal?  Do you expect people to be upset about some procedural strategy?


----------



## SFC Ollie

rightwinger said:


> Really? Since 1945 the Democrats have controlled both houses of congress for 17 congresses.
> The Republicans for 6 and the house and senate were split 5 times.
> 
> I would say todays mess is clearly created by those in power most of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell yes the Democrats have controlled Congress since 1945
> 
> Since that time, we have become the most powerful nation in the history of mankind, we have the most powerful economic engine on earth, we sent a man to the moon, developed the internet and computer technology, passed the Civil Rights law, womens equality, environmental and labor protections, gay rights laws.
> 
> All because of those Democratic Congress
> 
> Now some like Ollie may believe our country is a "mess" but I believe we have created the greatest country in the history of mankind
Click to expand...


You don't read the posts in here much do you? Countless Democrats blame Republicans for "the mess" we are in. But that's ok you go back to your own little world they know you there.


----------



## rightwinger

BolshevikHunter said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, why didn't they sign it on July 8? or 9 or any other fucking day since? This constant whining about the GOP is laughable. They are a lame duck of a party and STILL the fucking left can't pass a bill.
> 
> And..... what about Obama stating that he will absolutely not use reconciliation to pass healthcare? What about what he said about any POTUS who used that these techniques to pass something as massive as healthcare would be going against the Constitution, against the very founding principles of this nation? What about what he said about any President who used this practice had lost his authority?
> 
> Obama has lost his Presidential authority and he should resign. Now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry Caliifornia Girl....they will sign the bill this weekend
> 
> Democrats will have passed the most significant legislation in our lifetimes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's dead in the sand moron. It will never become Law. Bet on it. ~BH
Click to expand...


Its a bet........lets see next week
Loser gets the moron label


----------



## rightwinger

SFC Ollie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Since 1945 the Democrats have controlled both houses of congress for 17 congresses.
> The Republicans for 6 and the house and senate were split 5 times.
> 
> I would say todays mess is clearly created by those in power most of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell yes the Democrats have controlled Congress since 1945
> 
> Since that time, we have become the most powerful nation in the history of mankind, we have the most powerful economic engine on earth, we sent a man to the moon, developed the internet and computer technology, passed the Civil Rights law, womens equality, environmental and labor protections, gay rights laws.
> 
> All because of those Democratic Congress
> 
> Now some like Ollie may believe our country is a "mess" but I believe we have created the greatest country in the history of mankind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't read the posts in here much do you? Countless Democrats blame Republicans for "the mess" we are in. But that's ok you go back to your own little world they know you there.
Click to expand...


We are talking timeframes Ollie. You brought up the 1945-2010 timeframe and I listed the accomplishments the country has made.

Damn impressive....Proud to be an American


----------



## clevergirl

Vast LWC said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fox handled it like one of their typical propaganda pieces. Obama figured them out early and refused to be railroaded by an antagonistic interviewer who refused to let the President answer his questions. Interupting 16 times shows that Fox had no intentions of allowing the President to accurately respond.
> 
> Watch Fox interview a Republican on Healthcare. Powderpuff questions supporting the Fox agenda, no challenging of blatantly false or misleading questions, leading questions
> 
> Fox gave up being a legitimate network a long time ago. They are now the news equivalent of Professional Wrestling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've watched lots of interviews where Fox interviewed George W Bush.
> 
> Guess how many times they interrupted him like they did Obama...
Click to expand...


"LOTS" of interviews ...how many would that be? Obama was not overly interupted at all...when he played the double speak not answering a direct question Baier merely called him on it by pressing him! He also politely (too much so imo) didn't go far enough! I would have loved Obama to explain his "employers will save 3000 percent on premiums and that might mean a raise for you" statement he made in Ohio!


----------



## SFC Ollie

Vast LWC said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they incorporate the two bills the house votes on the new Bill then it goes back to the Senate. That is not what they are doing and you know that. And if you deny it you are as big a liar as they are.
> 
> Once again they are talking about voting on a bill which has not been written that will change a bill that the house has not voted on.
> 
> Go ahead and deny it, it doesn't change the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really not sure what you expect my reaction to be on that...
> 
> They passed the bill in both houses, and now they're reconciling the two versions.
> 
> And they're voting on the approval of the bill at the same time they're voting on the changes.
> 
> So, what's the big deal?  Do you expect people to be upset about some procedural strategy?
Click to expand...


Frankly, yes! What is in the Bill? What will it do for the country? What will it hurt in the Country? Obama doesn't have any idea, he already admitted so last night.


----------



## BolshevikHunter

rightwinger said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry Caliifornia Girl....they will sign the bill this weekend
> 
> Democrats will have passed the most significant legislation in our lifetimes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's dead in the sand moron. It will never become Law. Bet on it. ~BH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its a bet........lets see next week
> Loser gets the moron label
Click to expand...


Too late, You already got it. However, I am willing to remove it until next week.  ~BH


----------



## Vast LWC

rightwinger said:


> Really? Since 1945 the Democrats have controlled both houses of congress for 17 congresses.
> The Republicans for 6 and the house and senate were split 5 times.
> 
> I would say todays mess is clearly created by those in power most of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell yes the Democrats have controlled Congress since 1945
> 
> Since that time, we have become the most powerful nation in the history of mankind, we have the most powerful economic engine on earth, we sent a man to the moon, developed the internet and computer technology, passed the Civil Rights law, womens equality, environmental and labor protections, gay rights laws.
> 
> All because of those Democratic Congress
> 
> Now some like Ollie may believe our country is a "mess" but I believe we have created the greatest country in the history of mankind
Click to expand...


Actually, Democrats controlled congress from 1945 to 1981, and control has been split ever since.

1981 to now also happens to be the period where we built up all of this debt...


----------



## Vast LWC

SFC Ollie said:


> Frankly, yes! What is in the Bill? What will it do for the country? What will it hurt in the Country? Obama doesn't have any idea, he already admitted so last night.



Like reconciliation, this tactic has been used many times in the past by both parties, and the country hasn't collapsed into pandemonium yet.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Vast LWC said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Since 1945 the Democrats have controlled both houses of congress for 17 congresses.
> The Republicans for 6 and the house and senate were split 5 times.
> 
> I would say todays mess is clearly created by those in power most of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell yes the Democrats have controlled Congress since 1945
> 
> Since that time, we have become the most powerful nation in the history of mankind, we have the most powerful economic engine on earth, we sent a man to the moon, developed the internet and computer technology, passed the Civil Rights law, womens equality, environmental and labor protections, gay rights laws.
> 
> All because of those Democratic Congress
> 
> Now some like Ollie may believe our country is a "mess" but I believe we have created the greatest country in the history of mankind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, Democrats controlled congress from 1945 to 1981, and control has been split ever since.
> 
> This also happens to be the period where we built up all of this debt...
Click to expand...


Close the Dems have controlled 6 the Republicans 5 with 4 split


----------



## concept

rightwinger said:


> Really? Since 1945 the Democrats have controlled both houses of congress for 17 congresses.
> The Republicans for 6 and the house and senate were split 5 times.
> 
> I would say todays mess is clearly created by those in power most of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell yes the Democrats have controlled Congress since 1945
> 
> Since that time, we have become the most powerful nation in the history of mankind, we have the most powerful economic engine on earth, we sent a man to the moon, developed the internet and computer technology, passed the Civil Rights law, womens equality, environmental and labor protections, gay rights laws.
> 
> All because of those Democratic Congress
> 
> Now some like Ollie may believe our country is a "mess" but I believe we have created the greatest country in the history of mankind
Click to expand...

The dems in '45 are not the moonbat liberals of '09. Don't even try that one. JFK would be hated by you liberals today.

The moonbats also controlled it from '06 on too. Look at us now. We're getting creamed.


----------



## EriktheRed

Hey, did anybody post this yet?


Think Progress  VIDEO: Bret Baier Interviewing Obama Vs. Bret Baier Interviewing Bush


----------



## rightwinger

concept said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Since 1945 the Democrats have controlled both houses of congress for 17 congresses.
> The Republicans for 6 and the house and senate were split 5 times.
> 
> I would say todays mess is clearly created by those in power most of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell yes the Democrats have controlled Congress since 1945
> 
> Since that time, we have become the most powerful nation in the history of mankind, we have the most powerful economic engine on earth, we sent a man to the moon, developed the internet and computer technology, passed the Civil Rights law, womens equality, environmental and labor protections, gay rights laws.
> 
> All because of those Democratic Congress
> 
> Now some like Ollie may believe our country is a "mess" but I believe we have created the greatest country in the history of mankind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dems in '45 are not the moonbat liberals of '09. Don't even try that one. JFK would be hated by you liberals today.
> 
> The moonbats also controlled it from '06 on too. Look at us now. We're getting creamed.
Click to expand...


Keep on topic concept...

We are talking about the results of Democratic leadership in the period 1945- 2010. This country made unprecedented progress during those years putting a man on the moon, civil rights, womens rights, worker and environmental protections, gay rights....all opposed by the Republicans

JFK as would his brothers Teddy and Robert would be proud of what these Democrats have accomplished and repulsed at the behavior of this version of the Party of No


----------



## rightwinger

EriktheRed said:


> Hey, did anybody post this yet?
> 
> 
> Think Progress  VIDEO: Bret Baier Interviewing Obama Vs. Bret Baier Interviewing Bush



LOL


Fair and Balanced as ever


----------



## Political Junky

No, but thanks for posting the comparison.


----------



## SableRay

I was so surprised at how BB acted more like he was in a debate rather than having an interview.  I must say I am so pleased that the President granted Fox news this interview.  It surely exposed Fox news for it's lack of respect for the highest office in the land.  Now Fox will have to come up with something else as to why they are not granted interviews of very important people.   This interview should be embarrassing to all Americans.  Truly unbelievable.


----------



## SFC Ollie

SableRay said:


> I was so surprised at how BB acted more like he was in a debate rather than having an interview.  I must say I am so pleased that the President granted Fox news this interview.  It surely exposed Fox news for it's lack of respect for the highest office in the land.  Now Fox will have to come up with something else as to why they are not granted interviews of very important people.   This interview should be embarrassing to all Americans.  Truly unbelievable.



Yes Obama did embarrass himself by not being able to answer the questions.


----------



## Zoom-boing

EriktheRed said:


> Hey, did anybody post this yet?
> 
> 
> Think Progress  VIDEO: Bret Baier Interviewing Obama Vs. Bret Baier Interviewing Bush






> ThinkProgress has compiled some moments of *Baiers final interview with Bush* versus his recent interview with Obama.



lol, what a post fail.  What did you want Bret to ask George, how he was planning on taking over 1/6 of the economy from his ranch?  

Bret even had the good manners to apologize for having to interrupt Barry so much.  Of course he had to interrupt him,  Barry just rambled off talking points and never answered the questions.  Bret did a good job of bringing him back from the precipice of rambling us all to death.


----------



## Murf76

I heard Bret Baier on the radio with Hannity earlier today, and what he said was that the interview was supposed to be 25 minutes, but when he got there, they told him 20.  Then, when Obama sat down, Obama told him 15. 

Bret said that his interview style is typically not forceful, but that he could sense after the second or third question that Obama was going to "run the clock out" on him, and of course, he had quite a few questions to get in.

It was CLEAR AS DAY to anybody who's been following this debate that Obama was filibustering with his usual talking points... and Bret's been paying attention, so he caught on quick.  Good for him.


----------



## rightwinger

SableRay said:


> I was so surprised at how BB acted more like he was in a debate rather than having an interview.  I must say I am so pleased that the President granted Fox news this interview.  It surely exposed Fox news for it's lack of respect for the highest office in the land.  Now Fox will have to come up with something else as to why they are not granted interviews of very important people.   This interview should be embarrassing to all Americans.  Truly unbelievable.



The President played Fox News for the propaganda machine they are. Once he saw the tactic of not allowing him to respond to questions he refused to let Fox control the interview and insisted on being treated with respect. 
I loved looking at this poor excuse for an interview compared to the softball puff pieces they pass off as Republican interviews


----------



## SFC Ollie

Zoom-boing said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, did anybody post this yet?
> 
> 
> Think Progress  VIDEO: Bret Baier Interviewing Obama Vs. Bret Baier Interviewing Bush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThinkProgress has compiled some moments of *Baiers final interview with Bush* versus his recent interview with Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol, what a post fail.  What did you want Bret to ask George, how he was planning on taking over 1/6 of the economy from his ranch?
> 
> Bret even had the good manners to apologize for having to interrupt Barry so much.  Of course he had to interrupt him,  Barry just rambled off talking points and never answered the questions.  Bret did a good job of bringing him back from the precipice of rambling us all to death.
Click to expand...


Bush's interview was a farewell interview, Obama has 3 years (almost) to go. Makes a difference. Besides the obvious that Obama wasn't answering shit.


----------



## clevergirl

rightwinger said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, did anybody post this yet?
> 
> 
> Think Progress  VIDEO: Bret Baier Interviewing Obama Vs. Bret Baier Interviewing Bush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> Fair and Balanced as ever
Click to expand...


Yeah, what a comparison...a farewell interview VS one that addresses a take over of 1/6 of our economy.


----------



## California Girl

rightwinger said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please pay attention to history and stop ignoring the facts.
> 
> The democrats, even IF you decided to count the two independents as demcorats, did not have a super majority until Al Franken was signed into office on July 7, 2009 and yet the stimulus bill was signed into law on Feb 17, 2009.
> 
> So republicans DID have enough votes to stop it because democrats did not have enough votes to prevent a filibuster. 57+2 does not equal 60.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, why didn't they sign it on July 8? or 9 or any other fucking day since? This constant whining about the GOP is laughable. They are a lame duck of a party and STILL the fucking left can't pass a bill.
> 
> And..... what about Obama stating that he will absolutely not use reconciliation to pass healthcare? What about what he said about any POTUS who used that these techniques to pass something as massive as healthcare would be going against the Constitution, against the very founding principles of this nation? What about what he said about any President who used this practice had lost his authority?
> 
> Obama has lost his Presidential authority and he should resign. Now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't worry Caliifornia Girl....they will sign the bill this weekend
> 
> Democrats will have passed the most significant legislation in our lifetimes
Click to expand...


And yet you cannot answer a straight forward question about what Obama said then and what Obama is doing now. Why am I not surprised? 

They may well sign it in.... and in 20 years time, when our healthcare is as crap as it is in the UK, I will remind you that you were the one who wanted it.


----------



## Dr Grump

Is nobody allowed private insurance any more?


----------



## Article 15

Dr Grump said:


> Is nobody allowed private insurance any more?






This watered down bill that doesn't even have a public option is a gov't takeover of healthcare.

Dontchaknow?


----------



## Article 15

California Girl said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, why didn't they sign it on July 8? or 9 or any other fucking day since? This constant whining about the GOP is laughable. They are a lame duck of a party and STILL the fucking left can't pass a bill.
> 
> And..... what about Obama stating that he will absolutely not use reconciliation to pass healthcare? What about what he said about any POTUS who used that these techniques to pass something as massive as healthcare would be going against the Constitution, against the very founding principles of this nation? What about what he said about any President who used this practice had lost his authority?
> 
> Obama has lost his Presidential authority and he should resign. Now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry Caliifornia Girl....they will sign the bill this weekend
> 
> Democrats will have passed the most significant legislation in our lifetimes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet you cannot answer a straight forward question about what Obama said then and what Obama is doing now. Why am I not surprised?
> 
> They may well sign it in.... and in 20 years time, when our healthcare is as crap as it is in the UK, I will remind you that you were the one who wanted it.
Click to expand...


I'll tell you straight up why he's doing it ... he's a hypocritical politician and he wants to win.  Nothing new.  Just another of a long line of hypocritical liars that have held the office.  Certainly nothing to resign over.


----------



## Article 15

California Girl said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, why didn't they sign it on July 8? or 9 or any other fucking day since? This constant whining about the GOP is laughable. They are a lame duck of a party and STILL the fucking left can't pass a bill.
> 
> And..... what about Obama stating that he will absolutely not use reconciliation to pass healthcare? What about what he said about any POTUS who used that these techniques to pass something as massive as healthcare would be going against the Constitution, against the very founding principles of this nation? What about what he said about any President who used this practice had lost his authority?
> 
> Obama has lost his Presidential authority and he should resign. Now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry Caliifornia Girl....they will sign the bill this weekend
> 
> Democrats will have passed the most significant legislation in our lifetimes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet you cannot answer a straight forward question about what Obama said then and what Obama is doing now. Why am I not surprised?
> 
> *They may well sign it in.... and in 20 years time, when our healthcare is as crap as it is in the UK, I will remind you that you were the one who wanted it.*
Click to expand...


Specifically how is this bill similar to the UK's healthcare system?  I'm curious because I haven't read the bill except some highlights nor am I familiar with the UK's healthcare system.


----------



## California Girl

Article 15 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry Caliifornia Girl....they will sign the bill this weekend
> 
> Democrats will have passed the most significant legislation in our lifetimes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet you cannot answer a straight forward question about what Obama said then and what Obama is doing now. Why am I not surprised?
> 
> *They may well sign it in.... and in 20 years time, when our healthcare is as crap as it is in the UK, I will remind you that you were the one who wanted it.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Specifically how is this bill similar to the UK's healthcare system?  I'm curious because I haven't read the bill except some highlights nor am I familiar with the UK's healthcare system.
Click to expand...


Art, mo chara, this bill is, by Obama's own admission, a transition to single payer. That is what the end game is. That is what the UK system is. We all pay for a system that is broken beyond repair. Year on year the cost goes up for every single working person in the UK, whether you use the system or not. I don't use it, but I pay for it. Why am I supposed to pay for something I do not use and do not want? How does that fit within our constitution. I am not an uncharitable person, I donate my time and my money to various causes but I fail to see why I should be forced to pay for someone else's illnesses... particularly when the kind of things that their NHS service provides now are not even health related. 

In the UK, you can get gender reassignment (sex change ops) on their NHS system. You can get IVF treatment to have a baby. You can get plastic surgery. I - as a Catholic - get to pay for someone else to murder their unborn baby. All these things that are in no way essential to the health of the recipient I get to pay for. That is the system we will have - eventually. I tend to consider not just the bill itself but where it will lead us. Personally, I can understand people who have not lived under both systems looking at the UK and thinking it would be great but it will not be great. It will be a fucking nightmare. 

The UK system is the 4th largest employer in the world. Britain has a population of just over 60 million people. 60 million.... 4th largest employer on the planet. Think what that is gonna look like in the US. My God, do the fucking math!


----------



## Article 15

California Girl said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet you cannot answer a straight forward question about what Obama said then and what Obama is doing now. Why am I not surprised?
> 
> *They may well sign it in.... and in 20 years time, when our healthcare is as crap as it is in the UK, I will remind you that you were the one who wanted it.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specifically how is this bill similar to the UK's healthcare system?  I'm curious because I haven't read the bill except some highlights nor am I familiar with the UK's healthcare system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Art, mo chara, this bill is, by Obama's own admission, a transition to single payer. That is what the end game is. That is what the UK system is. We all pay for a system that is broken beyond repair. Year on year the cost goes up for every single working person in the UK, whether you use the system or not. I don't use it, but I pay for it. Why am I supposed to pay for something I do not use and do not want? How does that fit within our constitution. I am not an uncharitable person, I donate my time and my money to various causes but I fail to see why I should be forced to pay for someone else's illnesses... particularly when the kind of things that their NHS service provides now are not even health related.
> 
> In the UK, you can get gender reassignment (sex change ops) on their NHS system. You can get IVF treatment to have a baby. You can get plastic surgery. I - as a Catholic - get to pay for someone else to murder their unborn baby. All these things that are in no way essential to the health of the recipient I get to pay for. That is the system we will have - eventually. I tend to consider not just the bill itself but where it will lead us. Personally, I can understand people who have not lived under both systems looking at the UK and thinking it would be great but it will not be great. It will be a fucking nightmare.
> 
> The UK system is the 4th largest employer in the world. Britain has a population of just over 60 million people. 60 million.... 4th largest employer on the planet. Think what that is gonna look like in the US. My God, do the fucking math!
Click to expand...


I understand what the POTUS said ... I also know that was what? A year ago?  Longer?  Is this even the same bill?  Even close to it?  A LOT has gone down since he made those statements.  THIS BILL smells like it was written by the board of directors at Humana or Aetna.


----------



## AllieBaba

They're already moving that way, A15. I posted once about the way medicaid and OHP are working in Oregon now.....people up to 301 percent of the FPL, who have medical insurance available through their work, can obtain INCREDIBLY inexpensive insurance....through the state. They have made it "plus" insurance so it will pull people away from the more costly private insurance.


----------



## BolshevikHunter

These carpetbaggers are mentally deranged. They are surely bent on bankrupting an already bankrupted System. They are completely out of control. Where is the reason or commonsense? The two party (one party actually) circus that has been set up in order to keep the sheople herded and fighting among eachother is succeeding. This is not about Right vs Left, this is about our childrens future and the survival of The United States of America. ~BH


----------



## BolshevikHunter

Article 15 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Specifically how is this bill similar to the UK's healthcare system?  I'm curious because I haven't read the bill except some highlights nor am I familiar with the UK's healthcare system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Art, mo chara, this bill is, by Obama's own admission, a transition to single payer. That is what the end game is. That is what the UK system is. We all pay for a system that is broken beyond repair. Year on year the cost goes up for every single working person in the UK, whether you use the system or not. I don't use it, but I pay for it. Why am I supposed to pay for something I do not use and do not want? How does that fit within our constitution. I am not an uncharitable person, I donate my time and my money to various causes but I fail to see why I should be forced to pay for someone else's illnesses... particularly when the kind of things that their NHS service provides now are not even health related.
> 
> In the UK, you can get gender reassignment (sex change ops) on their NHS system. You can get IVF treatment to have a baby. You can get plastic surgery. I - as a Catholic - get to pay for someone else to murder their unborn baby. All these things that are in no way essential to the health of the recipient I get to pay for. That is the system we will have - eventually. I tend to consider not just the bill itself but where it will lead us. Personally, I can understand people who have not lived under both systems looking at the UK and thinking it would be great but it will not be great. It will be a fucking nightmare.
> 
> The UK system is the 4th largest employer in the world. Britain has a population of just over 60 million people. 60 million.... 4th largest employer on the planet. Think what that is gonna look like in the US. My God, do the fucking math!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand what the POTUS said ... I also know that was what? A year ago?  Longer?  Is this even the same bill?  Even close to it?  A LOT has gone down since he made those statements.  THIS BILL smells like it was written by the board of directors at Humana or Aetna.
Click to expand...


Couldn't agree with you more bro. ~BH


----------



## California Girl

Article 15 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Specifically how is this bill similar to the UK's healthcare system?  I'm curious because I haven't read the bill except some highlights nor am I familiar with the UK's healthcare system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Art, mo chara, this bill is, by Obama's own admission, a transition to single payer. That is what the end game is. That is what the UK system is. We all pay for a system that is broken beyond repair. Year on year the cost goes up for every single working person in the UK, whether you use the system or not. I don't use it, but I pay for it. Why am I supposed to pay for something I do not use and do not want? How does that fit within our constitution. I am not an uncharitable person, I donate my time and my money to various causes but I fail to see why I should be forced to pay for someone else's illnesses... particularly when the kind of things that their NHS service provides now are not even health related.
> 
> In the UK, you can get gender reassignment (sex change ops) on their NHS system. You can get IVF treatment to have a baby. You can get plastic surgery. I - as a Catholic - get to pay for someone else to murder their unborn baby. All these things that are in no way essential to the health of the recipient I get to pay for. That is the system we will have - eventually. I tend to consider not just the bill itself but where it will lead us. Personally, I can understand people who have not lived under both systems looking at the UK and thinking it would be great but it will not be great. It will be a fucking nightmare.
> 
> The UK system is the 4th largest employer in the world. Britain has a population of just over 60 million people. 60 million.... 4th largest employer on the planet. Think what that is gonna look like in the US. My God, do the fucking math!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand what the POTUS said ... I also know that was what? A year ago?  Longer?  Is this even the same bill?  Even close to it?  A LOT has gone down since he made those statements.  THIS BILL smells like it was written by the board of directors at Humana or Aetna.
Click to expand...


It doesn't matter. What is in the bill is not important. It is the precedent that is important. They'll tweak it and play with it and amend it and whatever over the years until it is unrecognizable from what honest people agreed with. That is always the way this shit happens..... we say 'ok' to one thing and get something completely different.


----------



## Gunny

California Girl said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Art, mo chara, this bill is, by Obama's own admission, a transition to single payer. That is what the end game is. That is what the UK system is. We all pay for a system that is broken beyond repair. Year on year the cost goes up for every single working person in the UK, whether you use the system or not. I don't use it, but I pay for it. Why am I supposed to pay for something I do not use and do not want? How does that fit within our constitution. I am not an uncharitable person, I donate my time and my money to various causes but I fail to see why I should be forced to pay for someone else's illnesses... particularly when the kind of things that their NHS service provides now are not even health related.
> 
> In the UK, you can get gender reassignment (sex change ops) on their NHS system. You can get IVF treatment to have a baby. You can get plastic surgery. I - as a Catholic - get to pay for someone else to murder their unborn baby. All these things that are in no way essential to the health of the recipient I get to pay for. That is the system we will have - eventually. I tend to consider not just the bill itself but where it will lead us. Personally, I can understand people who have not lived under both systems looking at the UK and thinking it would be great but it will not be great. It will be a fucking nightmare.
> 
> The UK system is the 4th largest employer in the world. Britain has a population of just over 60 million people. 60 million.... 4th largest employer on the planet. Think what that is gonna look like in the US. My God, do the fucking math!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand what the POTUS said ... I also know that was what? A year ago?  Longer?  Is this even the same bill?  Even close to it?  A LOT has gone down since he made those statements.  THIS BILL smells like it was written by the board of directors at Humana or Aetna.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter. What is in the bill is not important. It is the precedent that is important. They'll tweak it and play with it and amend it and whatever over the years until it is unrecognizable from what honest people agreed with. That is always the way this shit happens..... we say 'ok' to one thing and get something completely different.
Click to expand...


They can't even get to the part where honest people agree with it.  The lefties here are so big on polls, but they and their Administration sure ignore them when they say most people think their Healthcare bill sucks.


----------



## Sarah G

I don't really get why Obama agreed to the interview.  The fox guy, who I've never heard of was hammering on the president like there was no tomorrow.  

Bill O'Rielly was even more respectful...  I guess it's too much to ask of some people.


----------



## drsmith1072

California Girl said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go look up the meaning of the phrase 'super majority' and then let us know why his stupid fucking pork bill hasn't passed. The Republicans didn't have enough votes to stop it.... so, I ask you.... WHY NO BILL?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please pay attention to history and stop ignoring the facts.
> 
> The democrats, even IF you decided to count the two independents as demcorats, did not have a super majority until Al Franken was signed into office on July 7, 2009 and yet the stimulus bill was signed into law on Feb 17, 2009.
> 
> So republicans DID have enough votes to stop it because democrats did not have enough votes to prevent a filibuster. 57+2 does not equal 60.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, why didn't they sign it on July 8? or 9 or any other fucking day since? This constant whining about the GOP is laughable. They are a lame duck of a party and STILL the fucking left can't pass a bill.
> 
> And..... what about Obama stating that he will absolutely not use reconciliation to pass healthcare? What about what he said about any POTUS who used that these techniques to pass something as massive as healthcare would be going against the Constitution, against the very founding principles of this nation? What about what he said about any President who used this practice had lost his authority?
> 
> Obama has lost his Presidential authority and he should resign. Now.
Click to expand...


Do you read BEFORE you try to respond??

The bill in question in this post was NOT the healthcare bill but instead it was the stimulus bill. 
YOU tried to FALSELY argue that they had a supper majority when passing the stimulus bill and that the republicans couldn't block it and yet the FACT is that the dems did not yet have the supermajority because al franken, the 60th vote, had not yet been sworn into office. 

That is why I meantioned the stimulus in my post.

Furthermore, I thought they were "ramming" the healthcare bill through?? If that were true then they would ahve already vorted on it and had it passed and we would be talking about something else by now. LOL


----------



## drsmith1072

boedicca said:


> If you think we are a bunch of liars, then may one suggest that you might better employ your time studying up on the proper use of punctuation?



Now that is truly the last ditch effort of someone who knows that they lost an argument. To call someone out on a message board over puncuation. LOL 

Furthermore, what does using proper puncuation have to do with the fact that you are a bunch of liars?? LOL


----------



## drsmith1072

SFC Ollie said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans Have Used "Slaughter Solution" Many Times - Political Hotsheet - CBS News
> 
> you will survive my bad grammer but your fcailed ideas will not survive  the facts Im affraid
> 
> 
> "But it's worth noting that this "Washington power grab" was used 36 times by House Republicans in 2005 and 2006, when they last controlled Congress, according to the Brookings Institution's Thomas Mann. "
> 
> 
> The man Mann is a constitutional scholar btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now we go from 202 to 36.........
> 
> That's one hell of a difference.
Click to expand...


That happens when you focus on a 2 year period instead of the many years that were previously listed. LOL



> And then your link goes on to mention the The reauthorization of the Patriot Act, which passed the house 	357 yea votes	66 Nay votes	 	9 Not Voting.




What are you referring to?? I thought you provided links to support your claims?

Oh and I believe this bill, H.Res. 369, is what the article previously provided is referring to concerning the passage of the extending of the patriot act.

Search Results - THOMAS (Library of Congress)


----------



## drsmith1072

Yurt said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't they also say the stimuless bill would create jobs, something about shovels and such?  And didn't they say the stimuless is working?  Yet they just passed a jobs bill . . . because the stimuless is working.  Right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stimulus has created jobs and that esitmate of 8% was on the bill before the Rs hacked away at it.
> 
> You see you people continue to lie even when corrected with the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> once again with the lies
> 
> with a majority in the house and a 60 seat majority in the senate, dems did not need the repubs...and the truth is, the stimulus passed with ZERO repubs voting it...
> 
> so tell me again how the repubs affected anything...
Click to expand...



Ok once me we look back so you morons on the right can learn some history.

Al franken was the 60th vote and he was NOT sworn in until July 7, 2009 therefore the stimulus bill which was passed on Feb 17,2009 had to be passed with the help of republicans who voted against it after getting what they wanted and despite that vote still claim responsibility for the money back home. LOL 

I hope you learned something today.


----------



## drsmith1072

PatekPhilippe said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a prediction you fool and then the Rs demanded it be shrunk, so you see it was not the bill that was passed that he made that claim on.
> 
> Lie somemore why dont you?
> 
> 
> 
> Not only did the GOP negotiate those cuts under the pretext that they would support the bill, which they didn't, they dragged out the negotiations and stalled passage so long, UE was already over 8% by the time the bill finally passed, which obviously was the GOP plan all along.
> 
> Remember, at the time, GOP shill Stuttering LimpTard said outright that he hoped ALL hard working American "Joes" suffered the loss of their jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah...the all powerful Republicans with only 40 votes held up the passage of the Bill...right you stupid ass window licker?
Click to expand...



Hey moron, thanks for showing us what you truly look like. However, it only takes 40 votes to hold up a bill when the democrats, if you count the two independents as democrats, only had 59 votes. Al franken did not get sworn in until July 2009 the stimulus bill was passed in Feb 2009.

So care to explain your spin?


----------



## PixieStix

Obama doesn't want to talk about the process of passing this healthcare scam. He makes me sick. Alinsky rules? Yes!

* 2. Of Means  and  		Ends *_[Forget    		moral or ethical considerations]_​ "The end is what you want, the means is   		how you get it. Whenever we think about *social change*, the  		question of means and ends arises. The man of action views the issue  of  		means and ends in *pragmatic and strategic terms*. He has no  other  		problem; he thinks only of his actual resources and the possibilities  of  		various choices of action. He asks of _ends_ only whether they  are  		achievable and worth the cost; of _means_, only whether they will   		work. ... *The real arena is corrupt and bloody*."  p.24
"The *means-and-ends  		moralists*, constantly obsessed with the ethics of the means used  by the  		Have-Nots against the Haves, should search themselves as to their real  political position. In fact, they are passive  but real  allies of  the Haves. The most  		*unethica*l of all means is the non-use of any means... The  standards of judgment must be rooted in the whys and wherefores of life  as it is lived,  		*the world as it is*, not our wished-for fantasy of *the world  as it should be*...."     pp.25-26      
_"The third rule of  		ethics of means and ends is that in war *the end justifies almost  any  		means*...."_ p.29
_"The seventh rule... is that generally  		success or failure is a mighty *determinant of ethics*...." _ p.34
_"The tenth rule... is you do what you  can  		with what you have and *clothe it with moral garments*._... It   		involves sifting the multiple factors which combine in creating the  		circumstances at any given time... Who, and how many will support the  		action?... If weapons are needed, then are appropriate d weapons  		available? Availability of means determines *whether you will be  		underground or above ground*; whether you will move quickly or  		slowly


----------



## drsmith1072

SFC Ollie said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Since 1945 the Democrats have controlled both houses of congress for 17 congresses.
> The Republicans for 6 and the house and senate were split 5 times.
> 
> I would say todays mess is clearly created by those in power most of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, an intelligent person would look at their body of work instead of their time in office. Time means little if you don't or can't get things done when compared to those that do and did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are making excuses for the Democrats the past 65 years? Ok as long as we know where you are coming from. Twist away.
Click to expand...


Where did I make ANY excuses for anyone?? I merely pointed out that an intelligent person would look at the body of work as apposed to the time in office. I am sorry that you read something into it that was not there.


----------



## PatekPhilippe

drsmith1072 said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only did the GOP negotiate those cuts under the pretext that they would support the bill, which they didn't, they dragged out the negotiations and stalled passage so long, UE was already over 8% by the time the bill finally passed, which obviously was the GOP plan all along.
> 
> Remember, at the time, GOP shill Stuttering LimpTard said outright that he hoped ALL hard working American "Joes" suffered the loss of their jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah...the all powerful Republicans with only 40 votes held up the passage of the Bill...right you stupid ass window licker?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey moron, thanks for showing us what you truly look like. However, it only takes 40 votes to hold up a bill when the democrats, if you count the two independents as democrats, only had 59 votes. Al franken did not get sworn in until July 2009 the stimulus bill was passed in Feb 2009.
> 
> So care to explain your spin?
Click to expand...


Wrong dumb fuck....the healthcare bill wasn't even written back before Franken stole the Senate seat....and that happens to be a picture of your mother.


----------



## PatekPhilippe

drsmith1072 said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, an intelligent person would look at their body of work instead of their time in office. Time means little if you don't or can't get things done when compared to those that do and did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are making excuses for the Democrats the past 65 years? Ok as long as we know where you are coming from. Twist away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did I make ANY excuses for anyone?? I merely pointed out that an intelligent person would look at the body of work as apposed to the time in office. I am sorry that you read something into it that was not there.
Click to expand...


When you look at the body of work brought into law by the Democrats since the 1930's one realizes that they and they alone are responsible for the crushing debt that will be the downfall of our country in the future....it is too bad you are too blind to see that.


----------



## drsmith1072

PatekPhilippe said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah...the all powerful Republicans with only 40 votes held up the passage of the Bill...right you stupid ass window licker?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey moron, thanks for showing us what you truly look like. However, it only takes 40 votes to hold up a bill when the democrats, if you count the two independents as democrats, only had 59 votes. Al franken did not get sworn in until July 2009 the stimulus bill was passed in Feb 2009.
> 
> So care to explain your spin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong dumb fuck....the healthcare bill wasn't even written back before Franken stole the Senate seat....and that happens to be a picture of your mother.
Click to expand...


Hey MORON in case you missed it the bill that was being discussed in that post was the stimulus bill that was passed back in feb 2009 and NOT the healthcare bill. 

Please, try to keep up.


----------



## drsmith1072

PatekPhilippe said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are making excuses for the Democrats the past 65 years? Ok as long as we know where you are coming from. Twist away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I make ANY excuses for anyone?? I merely pointed out that an intelligent person would look at the body of work as apposed to the time in office. I am sorry that you read something into it that was not there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you look at the body of work brought into law by the Democrats since the 1930's one realizes that they and they alone are responsible for the crushing debt that will be the downfall of our country in the future....it is too bad you are too blind to see that.
Click to expand...


Changing dates, 45 to 30s, and then making unsubstantiated claims. Imagine that. LOL


----------



## PatekPhilippe

drsmith1072 said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I make ANY excuses for anyone?? I merely pointed out that an intelligent person would look at the body of work as apposed to the time in office. I am sorry that you read something into it that was not there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you look at the body of work brought into law by the Democrats since the 1930's one realizes that they and they alone are responsible for the crushing debt that will be the downfall of our country in the future....it is too bad you are too blind to see that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Changing dates, 45 to 30s, and then making unsubstantiated claims. Imagine that. LOL
Click to expand...


Show me where I changed any dates dingleberry...


----------



## CMike

His Excellency did his best to duck the questions.

Bret did a great job he was respectful but persistent.


----------



## drsmith1072

PatekPhilippe said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you look at the body of work brought into law by the Democrats since the 1930's one realizes that they and they alone are responsible for the crushing debt that will be the downfall of our country in the future....it is too bad you are too blind to see that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Changing dates, 45 to 30s, and then making unsubstantiated claims. Imagine that. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me where I changed any dates dingleberry...
Click to expand...


They were talking about 1945 which was 65 years ago and YOU jumped back to the 30s. Please tell me that you didn't mess up that simple arithmetic?? LOL 

BTW nice avoidance of the previous post where you attacked me based on YOUR own ignorance and lack of attention to detail. LOL


----------



## SFC Ollie

drsmith1072 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please pay attention to history and stop ignoring the facts.
> 
> The democrats, even IF you decided to count the two independents as demcorats, did not have a super majority until Al Franken was signed into office on July 7, 2009 and yet the stimulus bill was signed into law on Feb 17, 2009.
> 
> So republicans DID have enough votes to stop it because democrats did not have enough votes to prevent a filibuster. 57+2 does not equal 60.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, why didn't they sign it on July 8? or 9 or any other fucking day since? This constant whining about the GOP is laughable. They are a lame duck of a party and STILL the fucking left can't pass a bill.
> 
> And..... what about Obama stating that he will absolutely not use reconciliation to pass healthcare? What about what he said about any POTUS who used that these techniques to pass something as massive as healthcare would be going against the Constitution, against the very founding principles of this nation? What about what he said about any President who used this practice had lost his authority?
> 
> Obama has lost his Presidential authority and he should resign. Now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you read BEFORE you try to respond??
> 
> The bill in question in this post was NOT the healthcare bill but instead it was the stimulus bill.
> YOU tried to FALSELY argue that they had a supper majority when passing the stimulus bill and that the republicans couldn't block it and yet the FACT is that the dems did not yet have the supermajority because al franken, the 60th vote, had not yet been sworn into office.
> 
> That is why I meantioned the stimulus in my post.
> 
> Furthermore, I thought they were "ramming" the healthcare bill through?? If that were true then they would ahve already vorted on it and had it passed and we would be talking about something else by now. LOL
Click to expand...


2/3rds of 99 is 59.4 so they had 59 and the Reps had 39 How would that figure 59.4% vs 39,6%. My bet is they could have passed anything they wanted to. And the 39 Republicans couldn't have stopped them.


----------



## MarcATL

CMike said:


> His Excellency did his best to duck the questions.
> 
> Bret did a great job he was respectful but persistent.



*spits my juice onto my monitors*

Brett was RESPECTFUL?!!?!?

*BWAHAHAHAHA!!!*





That was rich!


----------



## Vast LWC

SFC Ollie said:


> Bush's interview was a farewell interview, Obama has 3 years (almost) to go. Makes a difference. Besides the obvious that Obama wasn't answering shit.



OK, fair point.

So let's grab some other interviews FoxNews conducted with President Bush and see if your theory holds:

Here's Brit Hume:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zC1uqGjUJGY&feature=related]YouTube - President Bush Commits to Winning in Iraq[/ame]

No, no interruptions there.  Brit gives the president plenty of time to talk and softballs for questions.

Here's a nice little puff piece they did with Bush and his Father:

Father and Son - FOXNews.com

No, no interruptions there.

Well, let's see how they did with Dick Cheney.  Hell, he's only the former Vice President at the time this was done:

Fox News Interview with Dick Cheney Video

Definitely no interruptions there.

Now, let's compare those to Fox's treatment of Bill Clinton:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UaNIBFSMjb8]YouTube - Chris Wallace Interviews Bill Clinton Pt 1[/ame]

Wow, would you look at that!  Wonder why they took a "hardball" approach with both Clinton and Obama, but not with the others?


----------



## Zoom-boing

This was Obama's second interview with Fox  . . . and he still couldn't answer the hard questions!


----------



## SFC Ollie

Vast LWC said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bush's interview was a farewell interview, Obama has 3 years (almost) to go. Makes a difference. Besides the obvious that Obama wasn't answering shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, fair point.
> 
> So let's grab some other interviews FoxNews conducted with President Bush and see if your theory holds:
> 
> Here's Brit Hume:
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zC1uqGjUJGY&feature=related]YouTube - President Bush Commits to Winning in Iraq[/ame]
> 
> No, no interruptions there.  Brit gives the president plenty of time to talk and softballs for questions.
> 
> Here's a nice little puff piece they did with Bush and his Father:
> 
> Father and Son - FOXNews.com
> 
> No, no interruptions there.
> 
> Well, let's see how they did with Dick Cheney.  Hell, he's only the former Vice President at the time this was done:
> 
> Fox News Interview with Dick Cheney Video
> 
> Definitely no interruptions there.
> 
> Now, let's compare those to Fox's treatment of Bill Clinton:
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UaNIBFSMjb8]YouTube - Chris Wallace Interviews Bill Clinton Pt 1[/ame]
> 
> Wow, would you look at that!  Wonder why they took a "hardball" approach with both Clinton and Obama, but not with the others?
Click to expand...


Well, My guess is either you didn't really watch the interviews or you are blinded by your bias. Bush (during the 1:31 minutes) was actually answering the questions. Therefore he was not interrupted. And how is asking him about his Objectives in Iraq not a hardball question?
I don't see how the Father and Son interview can be compared with Obama so I didn't bother much with it.
And Clinton again was actually answering the questions and was not interrupted. At least not from the parts I actually watched. Rather boring.

Really, the fact is that Obama did his best to stay in campaign mode and avoid answering anything that couldn't be changed by his staff at a latter time.


----------



## Vast LWC

SFC Ollie said:


> Well, My guess is either you didn't really watch the interviews or you are blinded by your bias. Bush (during the 1:31 minutes) was actually answering the questions. Therefore he was not interrupted. And how is asking him about his Objectives in Iraq not a hardball question?



The interviewer was giving Bush a chance to rephrase his objectives in Iraq, allowing him to gloss over the fact that there had been many other objectives that were not met, like the non-existent WMD, or the existence of a pre-war Al-Qaeda presence.



SFC Ollie said:


> I don't see how the Father and Son interview can be compared with Obama so I didn't bother much with it.



The point of that was that this is type of interview FoxNews would do with Bush, family, softball interviews to make him look good.



SFC Ollie said:


> And Clinton again was actually answering the questions and was not interrupted. At least not from the parts I actually watched. Rather boring.



Oh yes, he was.  Clinton had to talk forcefully to Wallace, to over-rule his interruptions, and enable himself to answer the loaded questions Wallace was asking him.  He then went off on Wallace angrily.



SFC Ollie said:


> Really, the fact is that Obama did his best to stay in campaign mode and avoid answering anything that couldn't be changed by his staff at a latter time.



You can't constantly interrupt someone and then say "they weren't answering the questions".  Especially when each question was framed in such a hostile manner.

In a court of law, there's specific terms to describe these specific types of behavior.  They are called "Leading the Witness" and "Badgering the Witness".


----------



## SFC Ollie

Vast LWC said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, My guess is either you didn't really watch the interviews or you are blinded by your bias. Bush (during the 1:31 minutes) was actually answering the questions. Therefore he was not interrupted. And how is asking him about his Objectives in Iraq not a hardball question?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The interviewer was giving Bush a chance to rephrase his objectives in Iraq, allowing him to gloss over the fact that there had been many other objectives that were not met, like the non-existent WMD, or the existence of a pre-war Al-Qaeda presence.
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see how the Father and Son interview can be compared with Obama so I didn't bother much with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point of that was that this is type of interview FoxNews would do with Bush, family, softball interviews to make him look good.
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Clinton again was actually answering the questions and was not interrupted. At least not from the parts I actually watched. Rather boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yes, he was.  Clinton had to talk forcefully to Wallace, to over-rule his interruptions, and enable himself to answer the loaded questions Wallace was asking him.  He then went off on Wallace angrily.
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really, the fact is that Obama did his best to stay in campaign mode and avoid answering anything that couldn't be changed by his staff at a latter time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't constantly interrupt someone and then say "they weren't answering the questions".  Especially when each question was framed in such a hostile manner.
> 
> In a court of law, there's specific terms to describe these specific types of behavior.  They are called "Leading the Witness" and "Badgering the Witness".
Click to expand...


What will be in the Bill? Will Massachusetts be in it? This is Hostile? And what was his response? It didn't answer the question did it? But you go on and believe what you will. We understand.


----------



## PatekPhilippe

drsmith1072 said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Changing dates, 45 to 30s, and then making unsubstantiated claims. Imagine that. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show me where I changed any dates dingleberry...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were talking about 1945 which was 65 years ago and YOU jumped back to the 30s. Please tell me that you didn't mess up that simple arithmetic?? LOL
> 
> BTW nice avoidance of the previous post where you attacked me based on YOUR own ignorance and lack of attention to detail. LOL
Click to expand...


Who the fuck is they....shut your panty wearing piehole...PLEASE!!!


----------



## drsmith1072

SFC Ollie said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, why didn't they sign it on July 8? or 9 or any other fucking day since? This constant whining about the GOP is laughable. They are a lame duck of a party and STILL the fucking left can't pass a bill.
> 
> And..... what about Obama stating that he will absolutely not use reconciliation to pass healthcare? What about what he said about any POTUS who used that these techniques to pass something as massive as healthcare would be going against the Constitution, against the very founding principles of this nation? What about what he said about any President who used this practice had lost his authority?
> 
> Obama has lost his Presidential authority and he should resign. Now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you read BEFORE you try to respond??
> 
> The bill in question in this post was NOT the healthcare bill but instead it was the stimulus bill.
> YOU tried to FALSELY argue that they had a supper majority when passing the stimulus bill and that the republicans couldn't block it and yet the FACT is that the dems did not yet have the supermajority because al franken, the 60th vote, had not yet been sworn into office.
> 
> That is why I meantioned the stimulus in my post.
> 
> Furthermore, I thought they were "ramming" the healthcare bill through?? If that were true then they would ahve already vorted on it and had it passed and we would be talking about something else by now. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 2/3rds of 99 is 59.4 so they had 59 and the Reps had 39 How would that figure 59.4% vs 39,6%. My bet is they could have passed anything they wanted to. And the 39 Republicans couldn't have stopped them.
Click to expand...


WOW that is the best spin that you have to offer?? LOL Furthermore 2/3 of 99 is NOT 59.4, it's 66. LOL 
BTW in case you missed it, specter was a republican until April 29, 2009 and the stimulus bill was passed on Feb 17, 2009 so the numbers back then would have been 56 + 2 and that does not equal the 3/5ths needed to bring about cloture. 

So what was that about a bet?? LOL


----------



## drsmith1072

PatekPhilippe said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show me where I changed any dates dingleberry...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were talking about 1945 which was 65 years ago and YOU jumped back to the 30s. Please tell me that you didn't mess up that simple arithmetic?? LOL
> 
> BTW nice avoidance of the previous post where you attacked me based on YOUR own ignorance and lack of attention to detail. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who the fuck is they....shut your panty wearing piehole...PLEASE!!!
Click to expand...


HAHA You chimed into a conversation without even knowing the topic or the timeline, then ask me to show you where you screwed up, I show you and then you blow up at me. LOL  A simple thank you would have sufficed. LOL


----------



## SFC Ollie

drsmith1072 said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you read BEFORE you try to respond??
> 
> The bill in question in this post was NOT the healthcare bill but instead it was the stimulus bill.
> YOU tried to FALSELY argue that they had a supper majority when passing the stimulus bill and that the republicans couldn't block it and yet the FACT is that the dems did not yet have the supermajority because al franken, the 60th vote, had not yet been sworn into office.
> 
> That is why I meantioned the stimulus in my post.
> 
> Furthermore, I thought they were "ramming" the healthcare bill through?? If that were true then they would ahve already vorted on it and had it passed and we would be talking about something else by now. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2/3rds of 99 is 59.4 so they had 59 and the Reps had 39 How would that figure 59.4% vs 39,6%. My bet is they could have passed anything they wanted to. And the 39 Republicans couldn't have stopped them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WOW that is the best spin that you have to offer?? LOL Furthermore 2/3 of 99 is NOT 59.4, it's 66. LOL
> BTW in case you missed it, specter was a republican until April 29, 2009 and the stimulus bill was passed on Feb 17, 2009 so the numbers back then would have been 56 + 2 and that does not equal the 3/5ths needed to bring about cloture.
> 
> So what was that about a bet?? LOL
Click to expand...


 I truly did mean 60% not 2/3rds. Don't know where the mind was at.

And we all know about the RINOs Olympia Snowe and Susan Collins of Maine and (at the time) Arlen Specter. Again there was no stopping the Democrats thus far. But I can almost promise that's the last super Liberal Bill to get through.

And the only thing that stopped healthcare from being passed before the Massachusetts election was the Democrats themselves.


----------



## drsmith1072

SFC Ollie said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2/3rds of 99 is 59.4 so they had 59 and the Reps had 39 How would that figure 59.4% vs 39,6%. My bet is they could have passed anything they wanted to. And the 39 Republicans couldn't have stopped them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW that is the best spin that you have to offer?? LOL Furthermore 2/3 of 99 is NOT 59.4, it's 66. LOL
> BTW in case you missed it, specter was a republican until April 29, 2009 and the stimulus bill was passed on Feb 17, 2009 so the numbers back then would have been 56 + 2 and that does not equal the 3/5ths needed to bring about cloture.
> 
> So what was that about a bet?? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I truly did mean 60% not 2/3rds. Don't know where the mind was at.
> 
> And we all know about the RINOs Olympia Snowe and Susan Collins of Maine and (at the time) Arlen Specter. Again there was no stopping the Democrats thus far. But I can almost promise that's the last super Liberal Bill to get through.
> 
> And the only thing that stopped healthcare from being passed before the Massachusetts election was the Democrats themselves.
Click to expand...


Nice spin but that is NOT what you said before.



> My bet is they could have passed anything they wanted to. And the 39 Republicans couldn't have stopped them.



39 republicans COULD have stopped them. LOL

In YOUR mind they may have been REPUBLICANS in name only but the fact remains that they were REPUBLICANS meaning that democrats could NOT pass it on their own and the argument presented by dishonest righties who tried to claim that democrats had a supermajority when they passed the stimulus bill and that republicans couldn't stop them has been proven FALSE. 
Not that being proven to be dishonest will prevent posters like patekphilipe, california girl and others from repeating said lie.


----------

